# RP 36: Redemption



## chrysophalax (Mar 29, 2002)

*Redemption #36*

This will be a serious RPG and hopefully we'll be able to keep the
OOC's to a minimum. It was co-authored by chrysophalax, Maedhros, and
last but never least YayGollum.

We will be needing 2 more players, either Elves or Men at present
to travel with Maedhros. Keep your eyes open for "casting-calls" as
we progress and we'll be asking certain people to make cameo appearances from time-to-time. That being said, let's begin...

REDEMPTION #36 
(preface)

I am Maedhros, son of Feanor, mightiest of the Noldor. Long was I in the Halls of Mandos grieving ever for my part in the Kinslaying and for one deed in particular of which I cannot speak.
Seeing that I truly repented of my Oath and suffered greatly, Manwe was moved to pity and coming before Mandos, he petitioned him for my release to set at naught the evil I had committed.
Being brought before him he said unto me, "Maedhros, Manwe hath brought before me thy pain and sorrow and in pity hath begged for thy release into the world that thou mayest right the grievous deed that eats at thine heart. 
It is my will that thou shalt restore to their kinsmen those whom thou hst thought dead at the hands of thy brother's servants. Go thou therefore and find the sons of Dior, Elured and Elurin for indeed they still live. 
Few will be thine allies and fearsome thy foes, but great shall be thy reward if thou dost succeed."
Great was my joy and a fire burned within me at these words, "I thank thee, Great Lord and vow before you to accomplish this task no matter the cost."
With a high heart I then departed for the ship that Manwe had ordered held in readiness...


----------



## Snaga (Mar 29, 2002)

Eäritila was of the Teleri, and sailed a small white ship. Her heart yearned for the long voyage, and the open seas, and to see the Grey Havens of Cirdan but few now sailed that way.

But even amongst the Teleri she was counted fair, and she was not strong in build. And thus her father, who was descended from Olwe of Aqualonde spoke ever against her sailing, and bade her not to sail beyond sight of the Blessed Realm. Ever did she speak against this, but he would not be gainsaid, and so she hardened her heart. She resolved that, one day, she would go, whether he agreed or not. So in secret over the long years she learnt what she could from those elves who had walked in the wide lands of Middle Earth. And she learnt of the perils, and taught herself archery, and sword skills. And though she was slight of build, she was lithe and quick and could best many strong elf warriors.

There came a day when the herald of Manwe came to Aqualonde, saying 'Who amongst the Mariners is willing to sail unto Middle Earth?' 

And the Teleri were eager to help, yet strange did this request seem to them. And Olwe their lord spoke saying: 'Who doth thou bid us to carry thence?' 

The Herald said: 'Maedhros, son of Feanor. For he must put the evils of his House aright! For such purpose of penance has he been released from the Halls of Mandos!' 

And Olwe spoke in anger: 'Yet what of the Kin-Slaying? How shall this be put aright? Never shall our ships carry the sons of Feanor, nor any of his House. So say I for all the Teleri. Not lightly do I go against the will of Manwe, yet to this will I hold.' 

'So be it!' replied the herald and departed.

Yet as he did, Eäritila did approach him, saying softly: 'Let it not be said that all the Teleri withhold their ships. For I, Eäritila, will sail, yet my ship is but small. Not gladly will I carry this Noldorin lord, yet shall I do so for the chance of a long voyage.'

And the Herald replied saying: 'Manwe shall hear this.' And he departed.

So lately came Maedhros to the quays of Aqualonde, where Eäritila awaited.


----------



## Maedhros (Mar 29, 2002)

Before I left the Halls, I went to seek my father for advice and he told me: "Son, in thou all the hope of our house shall rest. For this journey I perceive that thou shall need the sword called "Aerie", made by myself, which can harm any enemy and an armour of silvery mithril, made by your brother Curufin the crafty, that can stand heavy blows and very high temperatures. Alas, these two treasures of our house had been lost, find them before thou begin thy quest. My son, find also the jewel called "Oiosir" , which I made in my youth. It’s properties thou will learn once thou gain possesion of it."

"Go now to the hills in our house in Formenos , there in my forge room there are swords and armor which will serve thee in your road. A horn I made also, in times of need, it will cause great fears among thy enemies, and remember; strange folk thou shall meet in your journeys, but there will be allies in places when thou least expect. Good luck my son."

"I shall not fail thee". I said.
"I know thou won’t". Having said that he left.

I left the Halls and went straight to our house in Formenos, there in the forge room I found a suitable array of swords and armors. I took one of each and was ready to leave when I saw the emerald horn and a cloak. It was the most beautiful cloak I have ever seen. As I noted it’s texture I knew that it was made by my grandmother Míriel Serindë, for her hands were more skilled to fineness than any hands even among the Noldor. As I took the road of to the coasts of Elendë I met an elf waiting for me.

Hail my lady, I’m looking for an elf called Eäritila can thou tell me where I can find her, for I seek passage to the Havens of Middle Earth.


----------



## Snaga (Mar 30, 2002)

'Indeed?' said the elf-maiden, laughing lightly. 'Then you have found her. But who are who?'

'My name is Maedhros. I am told that you have a ship that can carry me to the shores of Middle Earth.' he replied. Then he added doubtfully: 'If one so fair will risk this perillous crossing.'

'Canst thou swim the sundering seas, son of Feanor?' asked Eäritila. 'I have all the sea-craft of my people, and more. I can wield a sword at need too, for I have prepared for a journey such of this for all the long years of empty joy. There will be no other boat to take you, and you may be grateful for my small ship. For my people have never forgotten the deeds of your House, and if they see us leaving, then shall they pursue us I doubt not. But my ship will outrun them at need, for she is swift.'

So saying she led the way down to the Quays of Aqualonde. Dusk it was and the scarlet sunset turned the waters red, recalling fell deeds of ages past when Maedhros last trod this way. He drew his hood over his head and walked silently in anguish. But the grey elves of the great harbour hindered them not, as they sat singing gently under great lamps of crystal, and their singing seemed to find blissful harmony with the lapping of the waves against the stone of the port walls. There were moored many ships, white and tall and proud.

Past them all Eäritila led the way until they came to a small ship. White she was too as all the Teleri ships were, but with a design of a small silver bird, and in green letter was the name of that ship, Lintaiwë.

An elf approached them. 'Quick!' whispered Eäritila. 'Get onto the ship, and go below.' Maedhros made his way quickly, leaping onto the deck, and slipping through the small hatch.

'Greetings Eäritila!' cried the approaching elf.

'Well met, Artalassë!' replied Eäritila.

'What brings you to your ship so late. Surely it is time for making merry? And who was that who went aboard your ship?'

Thinking quickly, Eäritila replied with a wink: 'Tell not my father, for perhaps I am making merry in my own way! Just a short turn along the shores this evening, and time for some quiet talk.'

Artalassë laughed merrily, 'Your secret is safe, for now at least. I see you do not wish me to know who has the pleasure of your company. I shall look for such good fortune elsewhere! Good night!' And he continued on his way.

Eäritila let out a sigh of relief, and untied the moorings and boarded the ship. 'Stay below for now Maedhros,' she called softly. 'At least until we are far from the shore.'

Then she unfurled the green and silver sail, the ship passed like a glimmer out to sea.


----------



## Maedhros (Mar 30, 2002)

*Havens*

As we were traversing the seas, I noticed her ship, made in the likeness of swans, with beaks and eyes of gold such as the ones we stole long ago, but of smaller stature. I felt the cool wind in my face and thought of how beautiful and calm were the coasts of Valinor; then it truly downed on me the our deeds in Alqualondë and in my heart my resolve hardened to see this quest through and bring peace back to my house.

We reached the Havens by morning and were greeted by Círdan the shipbuilder (He already knew of my quest for he was informed by a messenger of Valinor). He said: "Long is thy road and many perils thou will face, but thrust in thy inner strength and those whom thou will meet in thy way".

With that, I thank him and began to take my first steps toward my journey, I noticed that Eäritila stood with me still. I said to her: "Thank thee noble lady, I am forever in your debt, is there is anything that I can do for thee I shall".


----------



## Snaga (Mar 31, 2002)

Eäritila spoke saying: 'My heart tells me thou shalt not accomplish thine tasks alone Maedhros. And now, in taking you thus far I am sundered from mine own people. Never shall I tarry in peace on the shores of Aqualonde, until thou hast cleansed the name of the House of Feanor. For only then shall the Lord of the Teleri see that this great issue may be put to rest. The debt is greater than you can afford.

'Therefore I shall go with you, wheresoever you shall go. Your task shall be my task. And I will not have peace until it is accomplished, nor yet shall I let you turn from it. Even my life I will give to its end, yet shall I say this too: your life too Maedhros, shall be forfeit to its completion. Turn aside, and I shall slay you for your treachery, yea and gladly knowing the ills you have done. This do I swear in the name of all the peoples of the Teleri, and in the name of Manwe, Lord of the Blessed Isle, and I hold all the Valar in witness. For such a terrible oath thou spoke once before, and so I take this one for the undoing of its evil.

'Let us go, whither this journey shall take us. In this you cannot gainsay me.'


----------



## Maedhros (Mar 31, 2002)

I see that thou dost not comprehend all of the perils that lie ahead, yet if that is thy wish so be it. But know this: Thou shalt be under my protection, I will not wholly repair the evils of my house if in my attempt one of the fairest of the ladies of the Teleri is slain.

I shalt tell you my plans. First I plan to seek the former House of my brothers Curufin and Celegorn in ancient Himlad for in there in treasuries hidden deep in the earth, lies the best sword and armour ever devised by an elf. One was made by my father and the other by my brother Curufin. These, I shalt require in order to face the perils before me.

As we began our journey going east, I noticed that the lands had changed from my previous time in Middle Earth. One night, as we were walking I had the feeling that we were being followed. I had the sense that it was not evil so I let it get closer to us. As I perceived that the distance between our shadow follower was close enough, I muttered my challenge.

"Who art thee, and what dost thou want. Dost thou think that thou canst hid from someone who has seen the light of the trees. Speak now O Sindar Elf".


----------



## Nildadari (Apr 1, 2002)

A lite chuckle whispered down from the trees.
"Tis curiousity, my Lord, that bids me follow you." Came a clear, musical voice. "The winds whisper to me of a warrior, a legend even, come to my shores."
There was a quiet thump as the Elf dropped lightly from the trees. She rose slowly her eyes never leaving him as she smiled slightly.
She was of average height, with a slight build. Her body was encased in gray leather and a black cloak whispered from her shoulders.
"Maedhros, son of Feanor." she breathed, an air of awe invading her tone. "Long have I hoped we would one day meet." she stared at him for a long silent moment, and then grinned. "Nildadari at your service, Milord. How may I serve you?"


----------



## Maedhros (Apr 2, 2002)

*Quest*

At my service thou sayest. Dost thee even knows what that means. We are beginning a difficult journey, which will be a long perilous one. To join us, would mean imminent danger and risk. I would bid you leave us and return to your home. 
But as I see this land, I notice that much has changed since I last was here. We seek my brother’s Curufin and Celegorn household, which in my time was called Himland.

Will thou show us the way so that we can begin our quest. I have much to atone for and I am eager to regain these treasures of my house. I can find my way once I have a direction to follow. Then return to your home so that my heart can rest at peace knowing that such a noble lady as thee Nildadari is safe from harm.


----------



## Nildadari (Apr 2, 2002)

Nildadari waves a dismissive hand.
"Battles I have seen, battles I have fought and won, countless time throughout my life. Something of a rebel I suppose you could call me, I walk these lands alone. And I can see it has been too many years since you have walked my shores, for the land you seek no longer exists. Deep below the tides does Himland now lie, would be a feat indeed to travel there."
Nildadari put a finger to her lips in a "shushing" guesture and grinned.
"But I will tell you this, I am without a doubt the best guide in this land that you could hope to meet, though not many know it for I choose not to lead idiots about my land. But for you My Lord I do believe I would be honored to guide you wherever you need go."
She reached behind her back, with a wicked grin, and pulled out a pair of short swords.
"Danger you speak of, grave battles and long journeys across my land. You bid me not to join you and I laugh. Will you find your way without me? What do you seek in Himland, Maedhros? Treasure? Weapons perhaps? Or glory? None of that will you find there now, but I may know where you can find these things. Maybe your companion knows of these things that I speak, though I doubt it. I do not know her, nor does she know my lands." She grinned again and turned away. "But what do I know?" Nildadari shrugged slightly.


----------



## chrysophalax (Apr 2, 2002)

A silver dragon circled lazily in the sky far overhead. He saw below
him a small band of people and, his natural curiosity being what it was, he flew to nearby hill-top to watch their approach.

As they came nearer, talking amongst themselves, something stirred in his ancient memory. The tall Elf who walked with them, he seemed somehow familiar, something in his bearing perhaps...he strained his ears to hear what they were saying but to no avail. He crouched lower
knowing how the sun tended to reflect off his scales.

"What is it about these Elves that stirs my memory? There is no one
save Old Cirdan who lives here,therefore why would they come to THIS 
deserted place?" He narrowed his eyes in sudden suspicion. "Could they
somehow have found my resting place? Are they warriors in search of dragons to slay? At last! Something to lessen the boredom of this life
in Middle Earth! Ah! This recalls to me great battles that my sire led us on in the West." He watched their approach with relish. "Come ahead
Elves! Too long has it been since I dined on such sweet flesh!"


----------



## Maedhros (Apr 3, 2002)

"If that is your wish, then be our guide Nildadari."

"I seek the ancient treasures of my house, a sword made by Fëanor my father and an armour made by my brother Curufin. I will need those in order to fufill my quest and find Eluréd and Elurín, who were seized by the cruel servants of Celegorm and left them to starve in the woods of Doriath. I searched for them long in the woods but it was unavailing and their unknown fate eats at my heart."

As we were ready to depart, I had a feeling of strange dread. It has been a long time since I have felt that way. The last time was in the battle of Nirnaeth Arnoediad, when we faced orcs, balrogs and dragons. Yes, that must be it, then I looked into the sky an I saw in the distance a winged creature, that could only be a dragon. For a moment it seemed to me that our eyes locked and I knew that this was not a chance encounter.
Lead the way, Nildadari.


----------



## Nildadari (Apr 4, 2002)

Nildadari grinned broadly.
"I shall not fail you, My Lord. Come, I know where to find what you seek. Tis a few days journey but it will not be hard."

As we began to move onward I noticed Maedhros had fallen very silent, he seemed distracted as if watching something from the corner of his eye. I scanned our surroundings with my own keen senses but could detect nothing unusual. I shrugged and continued on, though I did keep my swords clear in their scabbards.
After several long moments I tried to strike up a conversation.

"Do tell me, My Lord, more about this quest that brings you to my shores. I should like to be able to assist you as best I can."


----------



## Snaga (Apr 5, 2002)

'Well met, Nildadari. I too am companion of Maedhros in this task. Eäritila of Acqualonde is my name. Great joy does it bring me to meet at last one of my kindred that tarried in Middle Earth and came not West. You must tell me of these wide lands, for I have longed to see them through unending years.'

Then she shivered, with a fear that was little known to her. Not since the host of Ar-Pharazoan had sailed had she felt dread. Then she knew that the safety of the Blessed Land was truly behind her. She trembled. With excitement and fear together.

She whispered: 'Something perilous watches. Don't you feel its malice?'

She fitted an arrow to her bow, staring about her.


----------



## Maedhros (Apr 7, 2002)

As Nildadari explained to me, we were heading north toward Ered Luin, also known as the Blue Montains. She thinks therein we shall find clues about the ancient treasure of my house in ME. We needed to cross the river Lune to reach our destination. When we were walking we always took the same formation, Nildadari in front, followed by Eäritila and me in the back. I chose these formation because I fear that something will happen to Eäritila. As we walked, I often told them stories of my former life. When Middle Earth was not yet populated and we went with Oromë into the woods of ME to hunt the creatures of Morgoth.

As we camped one night, we were eating some lembas that Nildadari provided, I noticed a strange noise and so did my companions. We were attacked by a band of men, they had strange paintings in their bodies. Nildadari dispatched 2 with her bow, I slew 3 with my sword and as I tried to help Eäritila, she killed the one that assaulted her. These strangers, seeing how we killed 6 of their own dispatched so quickly, they left us. Strange I thought, there was something in these men that I could pierce with my eyes. Yes they were afraid of us, but I caught a glimpse of something more.

I asked both of them if they were all right. They nodded. I cheered Eäritila, saying "you have proven yourself in battle, you are a warrior now." "In two days, we will have reached our destination, what do you say Nildadari?"


----------



## chrysophalax (Apr 7, 2002)

Magnus watched the engagement with interest from atop his vantage point. These Elves could fight! And well! He narrowed his eyes in thought and suddenly it came to him....Maedhros! Incredible! But how?
It had to be though for he had seen him in action before,long ago.

He growled deeply in anticipation. It had been many years since anyone had dared come near this particular lair and the fact that his ancient foe was walking into his claws caused him to snarl evilly.

Seeing the Men running across the fields, he felt a surge of blood-lust flow through his veins. Like a silver avalanche he hurtled off the mountain and roaring loudly he flew into the Men,scattering them like chaff. Magnus savagely ripped them to pieces. 

As he gulped down several large chunks he thought, "Behold your enemy Maedhros! Turn not from your path, for it will delight me greatly to destroy you!"


----------



## Nildadari (Apr 7, 2002)

Nildadari suddenly stopped short and put up a hand in a silencing motion. She ****ed her head to the side listening intently. It had been nearly a day and a half since their run-in with the strange painted attackers, and they now stood at the base of a great moutains. In the distance large carved stone chunks could be seen dotting the landscape, remnants, ruins of a once grand location.

Maedhros stepped closer to her, his eyes searching their surroundings. He glanced at Nildadari who again motioned for complete silence.
Finally she spoke.
"Did you hear that?" She asked in a whisper.
Maedhros nodded grimly.
"Screaming." Earitila whispered simply.
Nildadari nodded.
"Aye, much pain." She shook her head sadly and looked back at Maedhros. "We must be cautious, someone or something has taken care of the rest of the strangers who attacked us. It did not sound pleasant."
Maedhros simply nodded, the image of the huge beast he had glimpsed flying overhead days before haunted him still.

Nildadari beckoned to them.
"Come. We leave the path, it would be safer I think to keep completely concealed till we are able to determine what is following us."
She slipped into the trees without and sound.


----------



## Snaga (Apr 8, 2002)

Eäritila followed soundlessly. She knew they were nearing the land of the dwarves of old. Dwarves! She had never met one before. Unlovely grasping creatures she had heard, yet great craftsmen. But no friends of elves. She recalled the tale of the sacking of Doriath.

The smell of the sea breezes through the lush damp lands filled her senses, but she treaded warily now. The threat in her mind grew ever more powerfully as she followed Nildadari. Maedhros was close behind. She felt his presence, and at times his restless thoughts.

Suddenly Nildadari stopped, staring. They saw what seemed a stone block by the path ahead, and it was shaped like a statue of a short bearded man, sitting with an axe in front of him, grey in face and beard and mail. A likeness of one of the Naugrim! Eäritila thought. She started to go towards it.

Nildadari looked at her with a warning in her eyes. 'He breathes!' she said, her voice barely a whisper in the grass.


----------



## Maedhros (Apr 11, 2002)

I advanced quickly towards the dwarf. I went quickly to see if I could save him, but he told me that his time had come. His name was Thronin, descendant of Durin of Old and ruler of a forgotten realm. When he saw me, he told me that he was waiting for me, as was said to him in a prophecy. 

It was told that when all hope was lost, an elf with fire in his eyes and one hand would come and regain the jewel of our kindom, the Oiosir, which will help cleanse of lands of the evil dragon Magnus. When I began to question him about this prophecy, he told me that it was told to him by a man in blue robes, wise beyond years. 

He looked in my eyes and saw my confusion and said: "He was your friend". With that, he died in my arms and I was resolute to carry on. I found in a bag of his a scroll containing a map of the Mountain and the history of his people.


----------



## Nildadari (Apr 11, 2002)

"Dragons!" Nildadari hissed through clenched teeth. "That must be what disposed of our foes, only a Dragon could cause such destruction!"
I clenched my swords tighter and glanced around uneasily. There was an odd scent on the wind and the air seemed to have gone foul. I looked to Earitila and saw her gripping her weapons anxiously as well, the only one among us that seemed at ease with the present situation was Maedhros. He stood tall, his eyes fixed on something yet unseen to Earitila and I, his expression calm, but set with deadly certainty. I moved to stand beside him, transfixed by his composure, my eyes followed his to see what he saw.....and I froze with a gasp.
"What?!" Earitila asked in an urgent whisper, and I could only voice one word....

"Magnus."


----------



## chrysophalax (Apr 13, 2002)

A deafening roar issued from Magnus' gaping jaws and the Elves felt the fell chill of horror as the massive creature bent his eyes upon them. He crept nearer, causing boulders to plummet toward the companions.
He fixed Maedhros with his gaze and strove with him to discover his purpose, his intent for entering HIS territory. Maedhros proved too great in will for him however and he growled angrily. Earitila stood near to Maedhros and defiantly looked him in the eye. Impatiently he
dismissed her and then he cast his gaze on Nildadari. He rumbled low in his chest for here was one who had not the ancient blood of the Noldor, here was one he could use.
Wishing to appear as bold as her companions, Nildadari rashly returned the creatures gaze. He caught and held her, transfixed, and he began to speak..."Brave She-Elf, how is it that one of the Sindar should find herself this far West? Tell me young one, is it glory you seek? To prove yourself worthy in your peoples' eyes that you come looking for arms contained in my hoard?
Come closer warrior, for I see the light of battle in your eyes and 
the stubbornness of character that drove you away from those dear to you in order to seek your destiny."
He began retreating up the slope never taking his eyes from hers. She followed, unable to resist.
As Magnus moved Maedhros saw a sudden flash of light in the dragon's chest. He gasped aloud and Magnus glanced at him piercingly.
In that moment Maedhros' thoughts were unguarded and the dragon "smiled" a smile full of cruel malice. "You like my favorite jewel, my ancient enemy? Look well! The only way you shall ever obtain it would be through my rather unlikely death!"
He looked again at Nildadari and drew forth two names from her mind, Elured and Elurin, and the fact that these two were dear to Maedhros. 
In his evil heart he conceived a plan to thwart Maedhros in his journey. One that would cause him great pain...


----------



## Snaga (Apr 13, 2002)

Earentila watched full of dread as Nildadari walked as one transfixed.

'Don't look!' she cried. 'Nildadari, don't look at him!' But it was no use. She followed the dragon without responding, or making any sign of hearing. Already they were some distance away.

Earentila shook with fear, and berated herself. 'You must do something. You must!' But for a moment she could not bring herself to move. Then remembering her oath to Maedhros, she roused herself. 'I will not fail, not yet.'

She sprang to life, and gave chase. She ran, with feet as swift as the wind. Like a blur she seemed to Maedhros as she sped past. Magnus, his baleful gaze bent on Nildadari saw her not, as she leaped and swung on the bare branch of a withered tree. High she arced, and tumbling, landed lighted upon Magnus' neck. She whipped off her cloak, and threw it over the head of the dragon.

The dragon roared with rage, suddenly blinded, his gaze broken. Earentila clung on, as Magnus swung his head about trying to dislodge the cloak, and trying to loosen her grip.

Nildadari stood blinking, wondering where she was.


----------



## Maedhros (Apr 21, 2002)

As I saw Eäritila cling on to Magnus head, I drew a knife of mine and threw it the mouth of the dragon. It made Magnus scream and gave Eäritila the time to get off Magnus as I moved Nildadari out of danger.

Magnus, finally able to see without Eäritila’s cloak, tried to go after her, but when he saw me he stopped. I cried: "Magnus, your quarrel is with me, now thou shalt taste defeat at my hands. I remember in our last battle in Nirnaeth Arnoediad, how you fled after I injured your belly with my spear."

Good, I thought to myself, Magnus has forgotten about Nidadari and Eäritila, just as I hoped. I drew my sword and there Magnus was with his eyes red with anger and ready to strike. My fellow elves managed to get behind Magnus and they shot their arrows at their tail, that gave me the opening I was looking and I went forward and avoided his left paw and cleaved my sword to his right chest area with my sword. He swated me with his right paw, I nearly avoided all, but was caught in my right arm and went down. I never took my eyes of the dragon, it was wounded and screamed........


----------



## chrysophalax (Apr 21, 2002)

Snarling in his rage, Magnus pinned Maedhros to the ground with his massive claws. Bringing his head down he glared at Maedhros, fouling the air with his fetid breath. "So, Elf-Lord. It appears that you have claws of own! Think you that you can bring me to heel so easily?" He extended needle-sharp claws that began slowly piercing into Maedhros' leather-clad chest.
Nildadari, having recovered and covered herself with her elven-cloak, had escaped further notice by Magnus. She and Earentila crept closer, hoping to find a vulnerable spot.
"If you wish him dead, come closer." Magnus growled. Bringing his dripping jaws closer to Maedhros' face, he said, "Heed my words. I know the ones you seek and I know who guards them. You have intruded where you have no business, therefore I will consider it a privilege to find and kill these kinsmen, to repay you for the brethren I have lost." He gloated in his wicked heart as he saw the effect his cruel lies had on the Elf-Lord.
Flinging himself into the air, Magnus roared loudly and began winging his way into the East.


----------



## Snaga (Apr 21, 2002)

Earentila sprang to her feet, and fitted an arrow to her bow. Quickly she took aim, and fired fruitlessly at the departing dragon, now only small in the distant skies. Far too far for any mortal shot, yet swiftly sped the arrow after its mark. And lo! a marvellous shot it was, striking Magnus in the upper thigh of her rear leg. Magnus roared with rage, shaking the clouds, but flew on. Revenge could wait, and such a wound would soon heal.

Then she scrambled to the side of Maedhros, to tend his wounds. She had some skill as a healer, though she was not known as a great healer amongst her people. For those who had lived all their lives in the Blessed Land seldom took hurt or sickness, and so took little heed of such matters. Earentila though had learnt what she could, knowing in Middle Earth, such skills might be needed.

She tenderly bandaged his arm. 'How is your chest? Did your armor stop his claws?' But all the time she was aware of Nildadari, still staring after the dragon, dazed and listless.


----------



## Nildadari (Apr 21, 2002)

Nildadari shook her head which still seemed fuzzy from the Dragon's intrusion. She spoke in a soft, quiet voice.
"I feel so shamed."
She turned her eyes to rest first on Earentila, then slowly on Maedhros. He lay on the ground bleeding slightly from the Dragon inflicted wounds that Earentila gently tended too.
Then she looked away off into the distance after the Dragon. Never had anyone or anything left her so helpless, so useless to those she had fought with or guarded. Her shame began to turn to anger and she cursed under her breath. Such a violation could not be tolerated, she would have that cursed Dragon's scales upon her wall for a trophy. 
She glanced back toward Maedhros and once again the shame hit her. Maedhros the great warrior. He probably thought her an infant child incapable of defending herself let alone protecting him on his quest, or even helping him. She scoffed at herself and then went quickly to kneel before Maedhros, her head bowed low in shame.
"Forgive me My Lord." She spoke softly. "I have failed you. I am not worthy to attempt to lend my aid to your quest. Please tell me what you wish me to do, and I shall do it. Do you wish me to leave you? I shall do so with all haste if that is your wish. I should be made to live with me shame."
Nildadari gulped her shame and waited silently on bended knee for Maedhros's reply.


----------



## Snaga (Apr 22, 2002)

But Earentila put her arm around Nildadari's shoulders and gave her a hug. 'Do not be ashamed!' she said gently. 'For many have been bedazzled by the cunning glance of a dragon. Keep your pride. For we are still alive, and Maedhros' hurts will heal quickly. I have greater fear for what thoughts and doubts have been placed in our mind by the words of that worm. Heed them not!'


----------



## Nildadari (Apr 23, 2002)

Nildadari nodded weakly, the kind words from Earentila seemed sincere but at the same time they lacked the approval that she needed, the forgiveness even. True she had failed them both, but she looked more to Maedhros for forgiveness of her weakness before their foe, would forgiveness come from this stern warrior, or would reproach fall from his lips. The mere thought made her queasy and she simply waited silently. He would speak soon enough, but would he say the words she needed to hear....


----------



## Maedhros (Apr 25, 2002)

I clenched my sword with my hand and I remembered the pain, I had not felt such pain since my torment in Thangorodrim. I see the tormented eyes of Nildadari, who thinks that she has failed me. Wonder not, Sindar elf, the gaze of a Dragon is something very powerful, thou are not the only one who failed. Magnus my foe has seen through me the objective of my quest and now plans as to how destroy my hope for peace.

My wounds will heal, such as they once did, and with the help of Eäritila . Magnus does not want to kill me just yet, he wants to make me suffer. You have proven yourself a magnificent guide and will be honored to have you accompany me in this quest. You will be able to resist his gaze next time Nildadari.

Look, Belegost is before us. I wonder if I will find what I seek there.


----------



## Snaga (Apr 26, 2002)

'What of that map?' asked Earentila. 'Is that of some use to us perhaps? Or shall we just make our way to the gates?'


----------



## Snaga (Apr 29, 2002)

'Some of her kin, perhaps?' said Eäritila to Maedhros. 'Well, now I have seen a dwarf hall and a dragon lair. The legends of the great wealth of dragons, sitting idly on their hordes are not true then? I saw weapons and the like, but no pile of gold. Or mayhap this dragon has suffered ill fortune!'

Eäritila was feeling high-spirited again. The light of Valinor was still bright in her eyes, and despite all she had seen, she was not dismayed. Indeed, such things were like a living dream to her.


----------



## Maedhros (Apr 29, 2002)

No my dear Eäritila. You see, there is no gold because this dragon, if I remember correctly has different lairs. This, by the map that i was given, is only a small part of her territory.

We should be wary of Nildadari's kin, they will not like me if they knew who I was.


----------



## Snaga (Apr 30, 2002)

'I see.' replied Eäritila thoughtfully. 'Then I will talk to them and see what they are about. Doubtless they will welcome me, a daughter of the Teleri. Wait here!' 

And with a wink and a smile, she sprang lightly down the hill towards them.


----------



## Zale (Apr 30, 2002)

As soon as he saw Nildadari, Caimarë started running towards her. When they met he caught her in a bone-crushing hug. "Nil! How good it is to see you at last, my sister! What have you been doing all these years?" Before their joyous reuinion could get any further, the rest of Nildadari's party arrived. Upon seeing Maedhros, Caimarë's grin faded into an expression of awe and wonder. He dropped to one knee, head bowed. He had not seen Maedhros for over an Age and during that time many tales of the Noldo's herioc deeds had fallen upon his ears. However, he had not ignored Maedhros' darker side, and the Oath of Fëanor was not forgotten. There was a slight tremble in his voice as he announced, "My Lord. I place my sword at your command. May I enter your service?" 

Nildadari stepped back to look at her brother. It was long indeed since they had last seen each other, and she was eager to see how he had changed. 
The sword in question hung upon Caimarë's back. It was plain and unadorned, apart from a single saphire set in the pommel. The hilt was bound in soft green leather. It was the only weapon he carried. He was dressed in comfortable but practical travel clothes, with a studded leather jacket over the top. His unusually fair hair was gently disturbed by the breeze; it spoke of Vanyarin somewhere in his ancestry. It was a rare thing; none of his siblings nor his parents shared it. 

Maedhros placed his hand on Caimarë's shoulder and raised him to his feet. "Gladly indeed do I accept thy service; I have need of all that I can, and if your sister Nildadari and you are in any way similar beside your looks, then your aid will be useful beyond measure". Maedhros then turned to the other Elves that had during this time stood silent.


----------



## chrysophalax (Apr 30, 2002)

Nildadari looked upon her brother with shining eyes, glad of the reception he had received from Maedhros. As twins they had always shared an unbreakable bond and leaving him to go adventuring had been
painful. Her joy turned suddenly sour as she saw who accompanied him.
her sister and Hurugurth her despicable bodyguard. She nodded woodenly to her sister and retreated to Maedhros' side, glaring at them from under a dark fall of hair.


----------



## Zale (Apr 30, 2002)

Caimarë's smile faded as he saw his sister's reaction to the other Elves. In an attempt to keep the moment joyous, he said, "Come now Nil, it is a long time since you last saw our sister. Surely you can put your grudges aside?" He then turned to Maedhros, bowing low before speaking. "My Lord, where are we bound?"
He spoke again to Nildadari, a quick grin flashing across his face. "Though I must admit that travelling with them was at times painful. Conversation was sparse and dismal at best". This earned him a scowl from his sister, and a menacing look from her bodyguard.


----------



## EverEve (Apr 30, 2002)

Eve, who had been only partially visible due to shadows, came into the full light. Her face was set sternly as she faced her sister. "Nildadari," she said, her voice hard with a hint of coldness."We meet again, I see." Her gaze turned to Maedhros, and her eyes darkened and sparkled with anger immediatley. She turned to Hurugurth, who did not look any happier than she. With a swipe of her hand, she pushed back her hair, and her mail shirt gleamed. On her back was a bow with arrows, and her great sword Vulcan, hung menacingly on her hip. Dressed in deep brown with a green cape, she was hard to see if you weren't looking for her. Strengthened by a life of adventures in the wild, you did want her anger to be turned upon you. Her voice still hard, she said, "I request to join you, if only to keep Nildadari in line."


----------



## Snaga (Apr 30, 2002)

Unnoticed, Eäritila watched this whole exchange warily. She gave no sign, but sized up the brutish looking one. He would be no match for her! 

But when yet another newcomer came from the shadows she fitted an arrow to her bow with hands that moved faster than the wind. It was pointing at Eve's throat in an instant. 'Who are you that springs from the twilight? What is it to you who we are or where we go? Move not! But speak swiftly!'


----------



## chrysophalax (Apr 30, 2002)

"Wait!" cried Nildadari flinging up her hand "This is our sister, Eve." Turning to her sister she glared at her and approached her menacingly. "I am allied to Maedhros, sister and there is little you can do to prevent me." She looked with contempt at Hurugurth who stood at Eve's side, his arms folded across his chest.

"I see you still have this ....person with you, sister dear." She spat at his feet and stood her ground before him.


----------



## EverEve (Apr 30, 2002)

Smiling slightly but her eyes flashing dangerously, Eve pushed the arrow away from her throat. "I would watch the way you speak, but if you must know, I am Eve, sister of your companion Nildadari. What matters to me is that my sister learns to control herself, for it could matter more deeply than you know that she does this." As she said this, her hand drifted slowly down to the silver hilt of her sword. Her fingers wrapped around the black leather on its handle, but she did not draw it. For now, at least, she held back from that.


----------



## Snaga (May 1, 2002)

Eäritila lowered her bow, and replaced the arrow in her quiver.

'Then it seems all is well.' she said evenly. 'Well met, Eve. I am Eäritila of Acqualondë.' And she extended her hand in friendship.

'Forgive me this hostility. For in this land we have been assailed by wild men and fell beasts out of legend. Trust wears thin!'


----------



## Zale (May 1, 2002)

Caimarë came forward. He took Eäritila's hand after his sister had done so. "Well met, Eäritila. I do not doubt that had we been enemies, I would now be at your feet. Maedhros could not wish for a better guard." He then turned towards his siblings. "Now that we have all made peace", and he gestured at his two sisters, "Should we resume our quest?" He turned to Maedhros, ever respectful. "What is your destination? It is long indeed since I have been in this part of the world, and the very land has changed."


----------



## Maedhros (May 2, 2002)

*Dragon*

Our destination is east. Magnus the dragon knows of our quest and is now thinking of how to rob me of my chance at success. Well met all of you. Before you go with us, there is something I have to tell you. The quest will only be more difficult from now on. A dragon is our main adversary and he seeks revenge. To follow me, is to invoke the wrath of a dragon. Do you still wish to go?


----------



## Talierin (May 11, 2002)

OOC: Oops, I really messed this up... I hope I've fixed it right... If not, I deeply apologize.

*snaga1*
'Strange fate pursues your quest already, son of Feanor,' said Eäritila, sheathing the sword she had half-drawn as Herugurth had drawn his. 

'Whoever he was, mighty or not, I will uphold my oath to you. But what of you others? What is your answer? Or perhaps you need to understand better our path?'

*Zale*
As Herugurth drew his sword, Caimarë whipped out his blade and leaped at him. He stopped immediately when Herugurth seized Maedhros; there was nothing he could do except hope for mercy from the treacherous Elf - a slim chance indeed, it seemed. 
Once Herugurth had ridded off, he turned once again to Maedhros. "Shall we not pursue the traitor? He deserves death at best for treating you so. I would kill him yourself at your command". He faltered, and continued, "Alas! You claim he is a foe beyond any of us. Perhaps it would be best to continue our original course, eastward to Greenwood the Great".

*snaga1*
At this Eäritila climbed up a small hillock and looked out with far-seeing eyes, that discerned a sparrow from a wren on the far horizon. 

'Nay!' she called. 'Nothing flies in the air but birds, and small insects for miles around us. 'Tis but a shadow of dread that clouds our counsels.' 

Then she sprang down, and looked at them all. 'More deadly to us is this dissension amongst us. You must put it aside, or leave us. I feel this in my heart: it will bring ruin upon us all. I care little for the matters that lie between you.
For I have put aside the Kin-slaying to aid Maedhros in his quest. Not lightly do I do it, and if this task fails, then my life is forfeit and my name will be accursed amongst my people. Against the sundering of the houses of the Eldar, whatever disputes you may have between you count for little. So I bid you kin of Nildadari: you must decide if your disputes matter more to you than our quest. For if it is so you have no place amongst us.' 

And then she spoke to Maedhros. 'To go eastwards, for a time we have no need of a guide. For I have learnt somewhat of this land from those who sailed into the West. Here not far before us lie the Tower Hills, and upon it you may discern the Towers of lamented Gil-Galad, your kinsman. From there it is said runs a great road eastwards to Imladris where Elrond Half-Elven, son of Earendil, and greatest loremasters of Middle Earth yet dwells. For this at least we need no guide. Let Nildadari's kin come or tarry as they will. Our road is clear.'

*Evereve*
"I wish not to stay, nor to flee. This is not a desicion that I must make," Eve replied firmly. She shuddered as she began to feel the dragon's presence in her heart and mind.

*Grond*
"I like neither your advice nor the company you keep," said Herugurth, gazing at Maedhros. "But my duty is to protect fair Eve and where she goes, Good Herugurth will follow. But I say to all of you to WATCH YOUR BACKS, when dealing with yon elf. He may say he seeks redemption but I have seen how the kinsman of Feanor dipsense justice, and it is none to my liking." 

Herugurth stalks off, dragging Eve with him towards his horse. 

(Hope this is okay... my first post in a role-play. )

*chrysophalax*
In great anger Nildadair cried out, "Great fool! Where do you think you will go in this land? We must stay together if we are to fulfill Maedhros' quest!" She strode over to them and stood toe-to-toe with Herugurth. "Answer me! Your brooding I will countenance no longer!"

*Grond*
Herugurth bows to the fair Elf-maid. "I but am readying my charge to depart with you and your party! I offer my services to you since it seems she will have naught to do with my good advice," he stated cooly while gazing at Eve. "But I will keep an eye both in the air and on the ground!" he muttered, glancing in Maedhros' direction. 

"And have a care whom you challenge. We need no dessention in the party. Enemies are near enough, without us seeking to kill one another!" he shouted.


----------



## EverEve (May 12, 2002)

"I still wish to go. Only Eru knows how long its been since I've seen some real action. Orcs just aren't a challenge anymore," she said with a smile. Inside she resolved to be at least close to civil towards Nildadari most of the time, but she didnt know if she would be able to hold her tongue, and hand at that matter, toward Maedhros.


----------



## Nildadari (May 12, 2002)

Nildadari threw her hands up and blasted a sigh. 
"Enough!" She declared, "Of all of this! The day wears on and we have need to make camp." She cast a glance back toward the mountain remembering her ill fated interaction with the great dragon and added.
"Preferably somewhere safe from dragons."
She cast a withering glance toward her sister.
"I have had enough with the bickering for this eve, from everyone!" She cursed under her breath. "So pointless it pains the ears."
Nildadari turned and took her brother by the arm turning him with her toward the woods.
"Come brother, I should like to speak with you at length, hear of your travels, and I daresay share a warm meal." She looked back over her shoulder at Meadhros and Eartila. "Come My Lord, if it please you I shall find us camp for the eve."
She started off toward the woods and silently Caimare tugged at her sleeve. Nildadari sighed softly and added.
"The rest of you should come as well, better safe together than apart I should imagine."


----------



## Maedhros (May 12, 2002)

I waited for them all to finish their talk. I smiled. Are thou finished. I don't care whether you like me or not. I have a quest and the honor of my house rest on it. I will forget the drawing of a sword this time Herugurth, for I'm part guilty in the Slaying of Alqualonde, but don't try me again, because I have not forgotten my torment in Thangorodrim nor those who followed Morgoth.
Now come, all of you, we are but just beginning the true quest. As I began to walk fowards, I looked at Herugurth and Eve with a smile and said: "Besides, it will take more than the likes of you to best me."
With that, I put my cloak, and the second part of the quest began.


----------



## chrysophalax (May 13, 2002)

Keeping a wary eye on Maedhros, Herugurth took his horses's reins and walked beside Eve. To no one in particular he said, "Who among you knows the territory in this part of the world? As Nildadari has said, we should make camp ere the sun sets and unless you have provisions for all, Caimare and I may have to hunt. What say you?"


----------



## Zale (May 13, 2002)

Caimarë gave Herugurth a puzzled glance. "What makes you think that my sister cannot hunt? Or Eäritila, or Eve? We are all equals in this camp. You are right, though, it may well be that we have to gather more food; my small party and I were not without supplies, but I would prefer to save lembas for more pressing times, in less inviting and bountiful surroundings." Silently, he added, "Maedhros would not fight against you alone; he now has my sword as well as his own". He did not voice these thoughts but they were ever in his mind.


----------



## EverEve (May 13, 2002)

Eve sensed the tension in the group, and in her heart knew that she was losing even more trust from her kin. Looking towards Herugurth, and her heart lightened to see his friendly face. 'At least there was one person I can count on,' she thought to her self. 'Even if he isnt my own kin.'


----------



## chrysophalax (May 13, 2002)

Herugurth narrowed his eyes at Caimare. "Young whelp! Who are you to speak to me thus?" he thought grimly. 
The party approached a rocky out-cropping which might offer partial concealment. Herugurth turned to Maedhros and said, "By your leave, 
_ My Lord_ . I propose that we make camp here. Caimare, Nildadari and I will see if we might bring down some dinner. I would leave you with my Lady Eve. I may not hold you in honour but I trust you defend her."


----------



## Nildadari (May 14, 2002)

Nildadari gritted her teeth as she heard Herugurth's words questoning Maedhros's honor. She moved to take a step forward but was restrained gently by Caimare's hand on her shoulder. She looked to him and he shook his head slowly. She knew what he meant.
Now was not the time nor the place for such battles to be fought. Caimare did not like Herugurth any more than she did, but he knew that his time would come.
Nildadari sighed and wrapped an arm around her brother's waist.
"Come brother, we shall find some game for this eve, we both know this land well enough." She cast a glance toward Herugurth as the siblings started away from the camp. "Stick close, you would not want to get lost."
Caimare pinched her arm and she yelped slightly and elbowed him back.
"I shall tolerate his presence, brother." She whispered to him. "But that does not require of me to be nice or to be pleased with his being here...." She paused for a moment and added. "That goes for my sister as well...."


----------



## Zale (May 15, 2002)

"Come now Nil - where is _your_ honour if you cannot even be civil to one who has as yet done no harm?" He paused, and looked back at the camp, the flickering fire just visible. He then leant towards her and whispered, "That means no 'accidents' in the woods, sister!" He grinned and leant away as she aimed a swing at him. He continued, "But for now, we hunt. Have you a spare bow? Mine was lost on our journey here, though I still have arrows." Nildadari shook her head. "You'll just have to do without, brother; now watch me hunt!"


----------



## Snaga (May 15, 2002)

Eäritila sighed. 'Well, son of Feanor. It is some surprise to me. I came hither willing to face grief and pain from perils sent by the servants of Morgoth. But it is bitter to see how much our people have fallen, far from the light of the West. Was it alway thus amongst the elves of Middle Earth? For I had heard the kindred of Thingol and of Fingolfin were at least yet honorable and fair-spoken. Even as they go hunting, they seem more bent on wounding each other with words than they are on their prey!'

She rose, smiling gently. 'Let me see your dragon-wounds. Do they still trouble you? I will tend them if needs be, then one at least should keep watch in this land I deem. I will take my turn.'


----------



## Grond (May 17, 2002)

Herugurth smiles at Eve. "M'lady, I will leave my sword with you and will take your bow. I still have my knives if danger nears but meat won't be put on the table with a blade... and" he huffs indignantly pointing at the others, "these hunters have yet to prove their skill to me."

Herugurth gives Eve a warm smile as she hands him her bow and quiver. He yells, "Let's see who can hunt!!" to the others and slowly makes his way towards the forest.


----------



## EverEve (May 18, 2002)

Eve smiled as Hurugurth slowly faded into the distance and soon even her sharp eyes could barely discern his figure as he made his way through the trees. Wandering over to Earitila and Maedhros, she was once again filled with a hot hatred for Maedhros. Try as she might to control it, it always returned when she saw him. Turning, she returned to the small fire that was in the center of the camp, and sat down heavily with a soft sigh.


----------



## Maedhros (May 18, 2002)

I'm well Eäritila, the wounds are still there but I will heal because for the fire of life is hot within me and I still have a quest to finish.
I sighted. See all the wrongs that I have made in my life, the oath that I took in my madness. I have done too many wrongs because of that, I have killed too many. Look at Eve, she how she hates me. I should have listened to my brother Maglor in the end.
I gripped my sword, wait, what is that?


----------



## EverEve (May 18, 2002)

Eve, who had been sitting with her head in her hands, thinking, suddenly looked up. Her quick ears picked up a sound, and the second time she saw Maedhros reach for his sword. She stood quickly and turned towards the sound, her sword Vulcan glittering in the deepening twilight.


----------



## chrysophalax (May 21, 2002)

Nildadari led the way, determined to be the first to spot some prey.
Caimare and Herugurth fanned out as soon as they reached the forest edge. Soon they saw spoor and began to track a small deer. Herugurth glimpsed a quick movement to his right and started toward it. A sharp cry
came from the direction Nildadari had gone and was quickly cut off...


----------



## Grond (May 21, 2002)

Herugurth quickly and quietly traversed the distance between him and Nildadari, knocking an arrow and drawing his bow. He looked feverishly for any sign of the fair elf. "Damn, where did she go?"


----------



## Nildadari (May 23, 2002)

As Herugurth scanned the area, Ciamare lept to the trees for a higher view of the area. He climbed higher, his keen eyes searching until finally he saw ...
"Men!" He hissed, but his sister was no where in sight. Without a sound he dropped back down to the ground next to Herugurth. "Men, about 30 of them." He whispered. Herugurth nodded grimly. 
"Where is your sister?" 
He whispered back.
Caimare shook his head. 
"I did not see her." He said, then grinned slightly. "Though that does not mean she is not still near."
He tilted his head to the side, listening and drew his sword quickly.
"Make ready." He said. "They are coming."


----------



## Zale (May 23, 2002)

Caimarë drew his sword. The edge gleamed wickedly in the evening light. He grinned. "It seems my sword might come in useful after all. Do you think we can take all the humans ourselves? Or should we retreat back to the camp?" Even as he spoke, he was quickly limbering up for combat. He looked towards Herugurth for an answer.


----------



## Snaga (May 23, 2002)

Some distance away, back at the camp, Eäritila said to Maedhros: 'Even at a distance Herugurth's words carry to my ears on the wind. There are Men nearby it seems. Let us hope they are friendly to our kind, and not brigands. We are yet betwixt the Havens and the Tower Hills, so there should be some hope of that. Let us wait and see how our hunting friends fare, but we should be on our guard I deem.'


----------



## Maedhros (May 23, 2002)

You're right Eäritila, I would hope that they are men who would be friendly to us. I wish to avoid confrontation and killing. I have already killed to many and my heart is heavy with that.
Unfortunately I have a bad feeling about this.


----------



## chrysophalax (May 24, 2002)

Men shouting and the sound of running horses could heard approaching the forest's edge. Caimare and Herugurth retreated deeper into the lengthening shadows. Caimare's concern for Nildadari's safety was growing the darker it got. Soon there wouldn't be enough light to successfully track her. He glanced up and was pleased to see that a nearly full moon was just edging up over the tree-tops...


----------



## Grond (May 24, 2002)

Herugurth waits until the most of the men have passed. He see Nildadari bound hand and foot and thrown over the lead horse like a rucksack. As the last of the line of horses gallops away, he bolts out of the woods and leaps sidelong unto the horse while stabbing the rider with a knife to the throat. He carelessly threw the man on the ground and yelled for Caimare to get out of the woods and jump on the horse with him. Caimare leaps on the horse in mid-gallup behind Herugurth and they dart after the kidnappers.


----------



## Snaga (May 24, 2002)

'Did you hear that!' whispered Eäritila hoarsely. 'Fighting! Let us find out what is afoot!'

She and Maedhros set off silently through the dark of the forest, no more than two shadows flitting between the trees. With the sharpness of elven ears they knew where to look. They came to a trail, where many feet had recently trod.

'Look!' cried Eäritila, pointing at the body of a man, with blood still dripping from a wound to his throat. She percieved he still lived, but barely.

She ran to him. 'What has happened?' she asked, scarcely expecting a reply. The man struggled to speak, through the blood gurgling in his throat...


----------



## Grond (May 24, 2002)

Herugurth whispered to Caimare, "Hush and hold on tight. I am unfamiliar with this horse and the terrain.... but we must keep up with these fiends." Herugurth whispered in the steed's ear and slowly undid the halter as the horse picked up speed. Herugurth threw the halter into the brush as they flew past. The horse had gone from a fast run to a dash and seemed to glide in the night.

"When they stop, mark our place and go and get the others. The two of us can do little against so many," Herugurth mumbled to Caimare. "Tell them to bring bows and as many arrows as they can find. And remember that I dropped a bow near the spot where we hunted." 

Herugurth noticed that the dust cloud ahead was dissipating. He whispered to the horse and it slowed to a slow gait. "They've stopped," said Caimare. "I've got eyes!" Herugurth replied. "They appear to be headed for yonder caves!" Herugurth jumped off and whispered to Caimare, "Go get the others" he cried. "Now off with you!" He whispered in the horses ear again and it took off back in the direction of the camp.


----------



## Nildadari (May 25, 2002)

Nildadari sat quietly as the men lowered her to the ground. Quickly and with purpose they took her to a small corner of the cave and clapped an iron anklet around her ankle binding her to the spot by a heavy chain. One of the men bound her hands with a stronger cord and removed the makeshift bindings that bound her arms as they had taken her away.
Nildadari struggled not to smile, they were making this almost to easy. Now if only they would leave, she would have a chance to escape.
A slight breeze drifted in through the cavern's mouth. Nildadari grinned as she caught scent of her brother and more strongly her sister's foul bodyguard. Reguardless of whether or not she had chance to escape, Caimare would come for her. 
She watched as most of the men left, one a larger, stocky man appointed two men to watch her as he left. Nildadari watched them watching her with boredom.
"Wait till you turn your foul backs." she thought with a smile.


----------



## chrysophalax (May 25, 2002)

The captain of the brigands ambled over to where Nil lay against the cave wall apparently still unconscious. He stood over her and swept her with an appraising glance."Well, well. What have you brought me this time? An Elf-wench?" He prodded her with his boot. "She looks pretty scrawny to me, but you never can tell with Elves, they're tougher than they look. You! Turig! Hand me that knife! Let's see if we can wake the witch up..."


OOC: Note to players! This guy doesn't die!


----------



## Zale (May 25, 2002)

Caimarë swore. He looked around for Herugurth, but the other Elf had vanished into the gloom, no doubt with a plan of his own.
With a quick glance at the humans, he sheathed his sword, and started to climb up the rock face. Once he reached a ledge above the cave mouth, he quickly stuck his head inside, then jerked it back out. He closed his eyes, and in his mind saw the cave; swa Nildadari, and the Atan bending over her with a knife. As fast as he could, he whipped a knife from his boot and, without looking, flung it into the cave. He then dropped to the floor, drew his blade and ran towards his sister. The knife had taken the human in the shoulder, and hurled him from his feet. The Elda reached his sister, and slashed the bonds that held her. Nildadari sprang to her feet and drew her own hunting knife. Together they retreated to the back wall of the cave, prepared to fight their way out...


----------



## Ice Man (May 25, 2002)

*Henrick*

Hendrick fell to his knees as the knife cut through his flesh, but, for the moment, he was more suprised than in pain. Pain arrived some few seconds later, as he brought himself back on his feet and atempted to move his right arm. With or without pain, he did not want to let such wound be taken for free, he sharpened his eyes, grabbed his short sword and said: *Come finish what you have started, 'tis time for my sword to taste your flesh!*

OOC - chrysophalax invited me to the RP and I'm glad to be here


----------



## chrysophalax (May 25, 2002)

Turig grabbed Henrick and yanked him to his feet. He looked at him briefly but Henrick shrugged him off. The male Elf stood with sword drawn, a pale light gleaming in his eyes. Henrick winced, then gestured to several other men in the cave to watch the cave entrance as Turig and Henrick advanced warily on the Elves.


----------



## Grond (May 25, 2002)

Herugurth looked back when he realized that he didn't hear the horse heading back to the camp. He immediately surmised that the brash, young elf would take matters into his own hands. 

He quietly made his way to the cave entrance and saw Caimare rush in, the next thing he heard was shouting from the men. Suddenly, three men appeared at the entrance of the cave and positioned themselves to block someone from escaping out of the cave. 

"Damn!" Herugurth screamed in his head. "They'll both be killed if I don't act now." He stole ot the cave entrance with his long dagger drawn and stabbed into the neck of the closest brigand and grabbed his sword as it fell towards the ground. "Now I am ready to fight!!" he thought. He immediately engaged the other two guards and screamed at the surprised Elves, "Fight your way out!" He slashed one of the guards across the hand with his dagger and stabbed the other one in the knee with his sword. 

Nildadari rushed into the wounded Henrik and bowled him over; both of them falling onto the advancing Turig. Caimare, as quick as a cat, had his sword within an inch of Turig's throat. "You're coming with us!" he whispered. He and Nildadari edged there way towards Herugurth. They squeezed past him with their prisoner. The last thing Nildadari saw as she and Camaire made there way to the woods was Herugurth bravely blocking the entrance to the cave, guarding their escape.


----------



## EverEve (May 26, 2002)

Eve turned to see Eartila and Maedhros sprinting off toward the forest. Grumbling about the unfairness of them leaving her behind, she leaped onto her horse and heeled the grey stallion into a gallop. Soon she pulled even with the two of them. "Where do you two think your going without me?" she inquired with a sly little smile, after slowing her horse. They ignored her question, and Maehdros said "THere has been fighting here. Many feet have traveled this path recently, and here we find the bow you gave to your body-guard, Herugurth." Eve's faced pailed, and her smiled faltered, then failed all together. She picked up her discarded bow and quiver and replied grimly, "I am going to follow them, feel free to come with me if you wish."

Leaving her companions to do as they wished, she slung her bow and arrows over her back, and urged her horse into a slow gallop. The tracks were clear, and it was soon obvious that she wouldn't need a slower pace to follow them, even in the failing light. With little encouragement, Windrider, Eve's great steed, lengthened his strides and was soon flying past trees with a ground eating gallop. Suddenly, Eve brought him back to a trot, and then to a stop. In the darkness, she could see Herugurth's large silouhette creeping towards the caves. She slid off Windrider, who instantly turned and disappeared to wait in the ever-darkening shadows, and followed her faithful body-guard noiselessly.

By the time she reached the caves, Nildadari and Camaire were leaving quickly with another person. She shot them a strange look, but continued on to join Herugurth.


----------



## Turgon (May 26, 2002)

Turig was shaking with rage as they dragged him away. The bandits were used to easy prey and victims that fell at their feet, begging for mercy; this sudden reversal of fortune sat uneasily with him - he knew well enough what mercy captives were given.
He began to curse through clenched teeth, the name of Hendrick never far from his lips, but as yet unsounded - the wound his captain had taken looked grave, and Turig feared for his safety, but to cry out to him now would be an insult to all Hendrick had ever taught him - and he had no intention of doing that.


----------



## chrysophalax (May 27, 2002)

Several men not far from the caves saw Turig being forcably dragged by two Elves away from the cave. They slipped out from hiding and trailed them stealthily. Something wasn't right. Where was Henrick? Normally the two were inseparable. A few of them drifted back toward the caves to investigate.......


----------



## EverEve (May 27, 2002)

Eve slid silently from Windrider's back. In the distance, she could see Herugurth fighting off a couple of men. Praying to Eru that her arrow would fly true from such a distance, she let a shaft fly. Fast and true the arrow flew, into the throat of one of the assailants. Eve fnished the other off just as quickly.

Leaping nimbly upon Windrider's back, Eve shouldered her bow and rode like the blazes back to Eartila, and back to Maedhros, for help.


----------



## Ice Man (May 28, 2002)

Henrick sharpened his eyes, hold tight to his knife and ignored the deep pain in his right shoulder and jump towards Herugurth. Henrick, a strong and tall man of undoubtful strength and speed, was posessed by anger and fury, being on the verge of losing the slightest capability of reasonning. That would be more than enough for him, in any normal situation, to defeat most of the men in the world, Henrick's reputation had not been given for free. Still, no matter how angry and how good he was at fighting, an armless Hendrick was no match to Herugurth, and the fight didn't last much more than e few moments.

Hendrick was quickly dominated and taken to the ground by the Elf, while the pain in his shoulder grew to levels he could not sustain during any melee combat. It had been the most humiliating defeat Henrick had ever had, he would never forgive himself and, even if he had to live longer than any Elf had ever lived, he would settle the score and have things go his way.

Even though his life had been spared, he promissed, in the deepest and darkest recesses of his mind, to himself that he would live to settle the score.


----------



## Snaga (May 28, 2002)

'We... we took the elf-maid. I have paid...' whispered the man, as blood gurgled in his throat. 'I am sorry...' He spluttered weakly.

Eäritila looked up at Maedhros, full of concern. 'These men have taken Nildadari. Go! Follow the trail if you can, for the others may need your aid. I will try to save this man, for he has repented and I cannot leave him to die alone in the woods like a dog, whatever evils he may have done. Go!'

She turned back to the dying man, and put forth her healing arts, such as they were. But it was no use, his coughing would not stop, until he could no longer breathe. Then it stopped altogether. Eäritila knelt sadly, and closed his eyes with her fingers. 'Yes, you have paid.' She picked a single tall blue flower, and laid it on his chest.

Eve returned to them at that moment, riding on her great horse.

'Let us make haste!'


----------



## chrysophalax (May 28, 2002)

Sensing that they were being followed, Caimare and Nildadari ran for the trees dragging Turig with them. He attempted to break free, struggling violently with Caimare. Caimare quickly gained the upper hand and held a knife to Turig's throat, defying him to call out as Turig's companions slipped by them...


----------



## Grond (May 28, 2002)

Herugurth thought to himself as he subdued the wild man, "By Elbereth, this man can fight!! He fights like a demon even with that deep wound to his shoulder. What worth would one such as he be, if one could gain his loyalty and friendship?" 

He looked up to see the other three men who faced him, drop their weapons and run for hidden rooms within the cavern. "Ha!" he thought, "While the leader may be strong and resolute... the underlings are mere cowards!"

He began to drag Henrick by his collar towards the woods in the direction he had seen Nildadari and Caimare. "They were going West. I will seek find a place to hide and wait to see if they win free and get the others of our party." Herugurth found a deep hole in the forest floor and slowly laid Henrick in the recess and then he sat beside him. He slowly began to dress Henrick's wound the best he could and he gave him a drink of the 'Melian's elixir' that had been a secret of his people passed down from their kinfolk in Doriath. Henrick began to stir.


----------



## Maedhros (May 28, 2002)

As I began my journey to seek my companions a memory of my past came to haunt me. I remember, Nirnaeth Arnoediad the time when we had the chance to deal a devastating blow to Morgoth, and it failed because of the treason of Men. The plot of Ulfang was revelead and our victory was turned into disastrous defeat.
Many died in that battle, and I, the one who engineered it didn't see the treason coming. It's a hidden guilt that I carry inside me, yet now i have the hope of my entire house in me and i will not let anything happen to my companions in this difficult quest. Brigands, you have chosen the wrong prey, you will feel my wrath if something happens to one of them.
I kept going, yet I will arrive there soon.


----------



## Snaga (May 29, 2002)

As Eäritila made her way stealthily through the woods, she heard the sound of many men crashing towards them.

Motioning to Maedhros and Eve to stay back, she slid into the shadows behind a large oak tree, and waited. But she realised that Eve could scarcely hide her horse in the woods. Soon the men would be right on them. She notched an arrow and waited. How many were there? A dozen or more, shouting and running. In the ghostly moonlight she saw clearly a dozen or more approaching.


----------



## EverEve (May 29, 2002)

Sensing what Eartila knew about her horse's obviousness, she slid off Windrider yet again, and sent him off saying, "Leave quickly, but stay close. I know not when I'll need you, my loyal companion" and tapping him lightly on the rump. Windrider left, slightly subdued at the indignanty of being sent away from his lady, but silently did as he was told. Smiling at her beloved horse, Eve slid her bow off of her back, and stood ready for an attack. The cries of men met her ears more loudly now, and her thoughts darkened at the thought of yet more bloodshed.'Ahh, put that didn't stop Maedhros or any of the others did it,' she thought to herself, but quickly pushed it aside as it had nothing to do with what was happening now.


----------



## Zale (May 29, 2002)

Caimarë was fuming. As stealthy as he was, the prisoner he and his sister were dragging was making enough noise to be heard in the Blessed Isles. As they crashed through the forest, they virtually ran into Eve. The female Elf had had no problems in finding them. When she arrived, Caimarë looked at the puny human in exasperation, and whacked him solidly between the eyes.
"That solves that problem" said Eve, acidly.
"It worked, didn't it? Don't complain; simple things work best" he replied.
"Let's get back to camp; Maedhros will no doubt want to speak to the Atan. When he comes round." Eve chipped in,
"Wait. What about my bodyguard?
-He's back at the human's hideout; he should be all right. There's only about three of them". Eve, satisfied, said nothing, and moved on back towards the camp. The others followed.


----------



## Turgon (May 29, 2002)

'These elves are as bad as orcs...' Turig thought as he nursed the blow Caimare had given him 'for all their airs and graces - and that elf will pay for the hurt he gave me.' His rage had subsided now, and a slow-simmering anger had taken its place. Nobody every did Turig a wrong without being repaid *in full*. He'd live through this, he swore he would, and when he was free again...


----------



## Grond (May 29, 2002)

Heregurth finished binding his prisoner. The prisoner appeared to be too weak to pose much of a threat but Heregurth had learned long ago that it was better to be safe than sorry. 

He heard the lightest of footsteps and watched as Nildadari and Eve walked past. He noticed Caimare was with them and carrying the prisoner. Herugurth wondered if the man was wounded or merely unconscious. He heard Eve say, “"Wait. What about my bodyguard?” and heard Caimare reply, “He's back at the human's hideout; he should be all right. There's only about three of them". Herugurth smiled to himself and slowly got to his feet. He gave a glance at his own prisoner and noticed that he was still breathing deeply, enjoying the healing effects of the elixir. He thought, “He’ll sleep for another day at the least.”

He got up and followed the others. He slowly closed the distance between himself and the other elves. Finally, they stopped to rest and Caimare laid his prisoner on the ground. Eve sat slightly away from Caimare and Nildadari. Herugurth stealthily made his way to the tree above where they were sitting. He dropped down on top of Caimaare and struck down with the pommel of his short blade onto the top of his head, stunning him senseless. He then brought a drop of blood from his throat with the business end of the blade. 

Herugurth looked at Nildadari and said, "That nick on your brother's throat is for not following my instructions." He continued looking directly at Caimare, "I know you were worried about your sister, but that is no excuse to put her life at risk unnecessarily." He looked back at Nildadari, "We would have been better served had some patience been shown in this matter. It will take all of us to fight these brigands, not some thoughtless act of heroism. We have but stirred the hornets nest now. I beseech both of you to come to your senses. Eve, go see if you can find Maedhos. As he looked up, Herugurth was astounded to see Maedhros walking towards him.


----------



## Ice Man (May 30, 2002)

Henrick had a taste of Melian's elixir, which made him, at the same, feel strong and calm. The pain on his shoulder eased a bit and slowly let go of all the anger and madness that filled hs mind.

There was nothing Henrick could do to free himself, and he didn't want to, for setting himself free would imply in having to once again fight Herugurth, which would surely come to another defeat. *"Hum... I will behave for now, but I will fool them with my words later."* thought Henrick to himself, as his mind eased and the elixir made him fall asleep, dreaming with what had always ben his dream.


----------



## Maedhros (May 30, 2002)

It seems Heregurth, that you have a bad habit of drawing your sword at your comrades. I have many questions for all of you. Yet, this is neither the time nor place. I sense that we are not out of danger. This time, we will remain together and find a safe place.
Come follow me.
As we were moving, I saw Heregurth's prisioner. Men, I thought, it has been a long time since I have encountered one of them. I will not be betrayed by them again.


----------



## chrysophalax (May 30, 2002)

"A safe place" was not to be found in time however. Even as Maedhros spoke, a dozen Men could be seen advancing through the trees toward the company. Herugurth ran back to Henrick and dragged him over to where Turig lay and told Earitila and Eve to guard them. He and Maedhros stood together, awaiting the first attack while Caimare shot Herugurth a resentful glance, then signalling to Nildadari, they took to the trees, readying their weapons...


----------



## Grond (May 30, 2002)

Herugurth hastily retrieved his own sword from EverEve and stood at the ready next to Maedhros with sword and dagger drawn. As the first of the men came out of the trees, several "twangs" were heard and two of the advancing men fell to the ground, each with an arrow in their necks. 

At that moment Herugurth shouted, "At them!!" and both he and Maedhros charged the men. Herugurth dodged the first man's thrust and stabbed into the man's exposed groin with his dagger. He noticed out of the corner of his eye that Maedhros had easily dispatched two others. The bows again "twanged!" and two more dropped. With this last volley of arrows, the other men began to cry out and a panicked restreat ensued. 

Herugurth looked at Maedhros and stated, "Well your fighting skills are as good as they were when you slaughtered my kin at the quays of Aqualonde!" Herugurth smiled grimly at Maedhros and said, "Well done... at least this time you have fought an enemy and not a friend."

He turned back to Evereve and made sure that she was safe with Caimare and Nildadari. "Is everyone safe and unhurt?" He ran over to EverEve and said to Caimare and Nildadari, "I thank you both for protecting my charge. I am in your debt and apologize for my hasty actions before. Never have I seen such skill with a bow. Both of you are expert marksman!!!" He said to the others, "Let's get our prisoners and get back to the camp where we can set up a defensive position and question our captives!"


----------



## Zale (May 30, 2002)

Caimarë looked over at Herugurth, still resentful from vthe blow.
"If a task is set to me, I _always_ complete it. The same goes for my sister. As for our marksmanship, there was little else to do on Tol Eäressëa, strange at that may sound". He then turned toward Maedhros.
"What now? Surely the Atani will eventually gather their courage and come back; we could probably beat them off a second time, but it would probably be best to move. They know where our camp is. There are safer places to interrogate prisoners". This last was accompanied by a scornful glance at Herugurth.


----------



## chrysophalax (May 31, 2002)

Nildadari moved to her brother's side and crossed her arms, feet planted firmly. "I agree with my brother. Why should we return to our camp, except to pick up what few supplies might've been left? We should be heading East, back toward Mirkwood. There we can find some help for Maedhros in his quest. And as for there two..." She said gesturing at the Men, "Don't you think they would make fine hostages against other Men hereabouts? It's obvious they know a thing or two about fighting, so they might even be of use otherwise."

She then narrowed her eyes dangerously and approached Herugurth with a grim look on her face. "And _you_! Should you _ever_ strike my brother again..."


----------



## Nildadari (May 31, 2002)

Nildadari glared wickedly at Herugurth.
"There could not be enough magic in the world to bring you back from where I will surely send you, should you lay finger on my brother again."
She shot him a searing look and went back to Caimare's side.
Herugurth opened his mouth to speak, but it was Eve's voice who broke the ridgid silence.
"Sister! I shall not tolerate such behavior!"
Eve said in a low, fierce voice, anger blazed in her eyes.
Nildadari sighed in impatience.
"Or what? Dear sister."


----------



## Maedhros (Jun 1, 2002)

Enough. Stop this petty bickering among yourselves. If you don't then abandon this quest at once. We have too many enemies to be fighting ourselves. I warn you, I will deal with the next quarrel personally.
We should be moving east to resume our quest and find a safe place to camp and to interrogate this prisioners.
Maedhrosh looked grimly and without favor at the prisioners. "I will have a long talk with them."


----------



## chrysophalax (Jun 4, 2002)

Maedhros and Herugurth stood glaring at each other as Caimare and Nildadari moved away and stood next to the prisoners. Herugurth was loath to take orders from anyone save himself and anger burned deep in his heart. However, he was not a fool and knew that, no matter how much he disliked he it, Maedhros was correct. With a grunt of acquiescence he stalked over to where Eve was and drew his cloak around him in silence.

Calling the twins to his side, Maedhros asked them to tell him the fastest way to their people where maybe he could seek further assistance. After a short debate, they decided on a route North of the Shire. Through the ancient realms of Arnor and Angmar, then angling down for a short respite in Rivendell before continuing on to Mirkwood. This was not the easiest way they could have chosen, but they decided it would be the quickest and where they could stay they most easily concealed, as much of the land was hilly and wooded.

Having decided this, Maedhros directed Eve, Earitila and Nildadari to return to their former camp and bring all remaining supplies with them back to the forest, where they would prepare to set out as soon as possible. Meanwhile as they had been talking, Herugurth had grown restive and slipped away only to return in a short time with a few fat rabbits.

By the time the others had returned with the gear, a supper of sorts had been prepared and they ate in silence, each thinking their own thoughts. Caimare brought over water and some food to Turig and after glaring at him, Turig decided now was not the time to show Caimare what he thought of him, so he took some and ate, keeping his eyes on the Elves the while.

A couple of hours was granted for rest and preparation, then Maedhros asked Eve if they could use Windrider to carry Henrick as he was still asleep from the draught. She nodded and then whistled piercingly. Very shortly they heard hoof-beats as the Elven-horse pounded up to them. He stood shaking his mane and snorting, eager to be on his way. Herugurth and Caimare hoisted Henrick up onto his back and bound him in place lest he slip. Having covered all trace of their passing the company set out Eastward toward the North Downs...


----------



## Turgon (Jun 4, 2002)

Turig trudged along in the middle of the company. The Elves had left his hands unbound - it was almost as if they were daring him to make a break for it. The Brigand was brave but not foolish - he knew well enough what the outcome of that course would be. They were a fell crew this lot. The one called Herugurth gave him the shivers - there was a darkness in him that even Turig could feel; and as for the tall one, Maedhros, sometimes Turig couldn't bear to look at him - he seemed filled with a fierce light, unyielding and unbending. The Brigand knew that in art of darkness and bloody deeds he was but a beginner compared to those two. He gritted his teeth and carried on - he would bide his time, a chance at freedom would come, he knew it. Turig would be nobody's slave.


----------



## Grond (Jun 4, 2002)

Herugurth walked over to Turig and offered him some of the rabbit. "Why would you attempt something as foolhardy as kidnapping and Elf? Did you not know that Elves seldom travel alone?" He glanced at Henrick who still appeared to be sleeping. "Your friend is not doing a very good job of feigning sleep," Herugurth said loud enough to be heard by all. He looked back at Turig, "Both of you fight well....... for Men!!!" He smiled at Turig as he reached for his dagger.


----------



## Turgon (Jun 5, 2002)

Turig was afraid now - life was to short to end on the point of a blade. Kill or be killed that's what Hendrick had taught him; but now it seemed that Turig didn't even have that choice.

'What do you know about men?' Turig spat. 'Demon! Your kind are all alike - hiding away in your filthy bolt-holes - the world of men is nothing to you, save a place to lord it over us. It was your kind that raised the wrath of the darkness in east - but what do you do when his servants come howling from the hills? What do you when his servants drive us from our homes, slay our livestock for sport, butcher our womenfolk and our children... What do you do then Demon? You laugh and you dance and you do nothing.'

Herugurth advanced with a wicked grin, like a sword-slash cut into his face. 

'Is this how it ends?' Turig thought.


----------



## Snaga (Jun 5, 2002)

Eäritila moves between Turig and Herugurth. She looks straight into Herugurth eyes, her gaze is calm and penetrating. She sees a shadow and a wrath within him, and perceives that peril will come of it. But she neither blinks nor wavers, and Herugurth felt that more of his heart was known to her than he had a mind to tell. He felt strangely ashamed, and turned away.

Eäritila walked beside Turig, and spoke gently to him. 'I am sorry you feel this way about my kindred in this land. It is true I know little of the ways of man for I have come only lately from the West and, it may be a surprise to you, but you are the first man that I have ever spoken to. But we too fear the Dark Lord, and are chief amongst his foes, and my folk have fought beside Men against him I hear. Will you not tell me something of this land that lies about us? I know it only from the maps I studied ere I came to this land.'

And she looked ahead at the hills rising about them. Thin silver birches grew in clusters about them, their caterpillars dangling in the sunlight, from a carpet of wild white flowers, as birds danced and sang. The old path they were following at times became choked with tangling brambles and ferns, as it ascended the slopes to the higher places above. Crickets leapt from out of their path. At length, here and there the slopes became craggy and rough, and waterfalls sparkling fell into the thick wiry grasses below. As they climbed higher, and at times Eve was forced to lead Windrider, the trees and bushes grew thinner, and although it was summer and the sun shone, a wind blew in from the sea and chilled them somewhat. The ground beneath their feet was wet and treacherous, at time streams formed silver braids beneath their feet. At last, there was little but moss and grass, and rough wet rock, and low cloud blew about them.

Eäritila remembered their name: the Hills of Evendim.


----------



## Grond (Jun 5, 2002)

Herugurth chuckled as he walked past Earitila and grabbed the man's hands and cut the bonds that held him. "You have seen what happens to those who oppose us. We are in need of guides in this unfamiliar country and you are in need of your life first and your freedom later.... if you and your friend agree to help us."


----------



## Ice Man (Jun 6, 2002)

Hendrick slowly opened his eyes and felt his head spinnin and going back and forth in unpredictable movements, reminding him of ocasions in which he tried searching for what he had lost in places where conciousness would not guide him, or at least escape the pain of reality. Moments passed before he could actually take notice of his situation an see things clearly, and he saw Turig walking "free".

- What is going on? Where am I? Put me down. - Said Hendrick with the voice of who had suddenly been awoken from a disturbing dream, only to face a disturbing reality.


----------



## chrysophalax (Jun 8, 2002)

Caimare noticed that Henrick was coming around so he called to Eve to stop Windrider. Moving to the horse's side he eased Henrick to the ground where he sat, looking blearily up at his captors. Turig made as though to come to his side but Nildadari prevented him. After a short time Henrick declared himself fit to travel, so Earitila re-dressed his wound and Caimare re-tied his hands and as they set out again, Turig noticed that they were about to enter territory he had known very well in his youth..


----------



## Snaga (Jun 9, 2002)

They were still high in the hills as the evening grew long. It was summer, but grey and drizzly, so the evening was long but gloomy. They began to look for a place to camp for the night along the way.

Earitila was worried more about food. It had not gone unnoticed to her that the hunt of the previous night had yielded nothing.

Her sharp eyes espied a family of rabbits on a hillside. Motioning everyone else to halt, she made her way towards them stealthily. Then with hands that moved with skill and speed beyond even most of her kind, she fired arrow after arrow, six in all. Then she leapt away, and returned, carrying six rabbits, each skewered on an arrow.

'Who's cooking tonight?' she asked.


----------



## Zale (Jun 9, 2002)

Caimarë moved to his horse and started going through the saddlebags.
"I'll cook tonight. I need the practice". This earned him a smile from his sister. "That is, if I've remembered the cooking gear". He turned to Maedhros.
"Should we strike camp here, or move on until nightfall?" He looked around. "Here strikes me as a good a place as any."


----------



## Maedhros (Jun 9, 2002)

I shall trust your feelings Caimarë, we will set camp here. We need to regroup and settle for a path to continue the quest. These lands are foreign to me, yet after all these years I can still feel the works of ages past.
I motioned to Nildadari and Eve to bring me the men we have captured. They are brought to me. I have learned that their names are Henrick and Turig.
As I see them, I remember the last battle. The battle of unnumbered tears. We should have won, we could have dealt Morgoth and fatal blow. Instead we were betrayed by men, men that I chose myself, and it resulted in disaster. Our forces were defeated, my kingdom destroyed, my friend Fingon died. It will not happen again.
I stared at them, I noticed that they cannot stared at me for long. I have seen to many things.
"You, listen to me well. You have attacked my party and retarded our quest. In times past, death or imprisonment would be the punishment."
"My guides are in unfamiliar territory, and I need quick and decisive path. You seem to recognize this land better than we."
"My offer is this: guide us and you will be rewarded and watched for. I will count you as one of us. Betray me, and by Ilúvatar himself, I will hunt you down and kill you."
"Our quest is very difficult yet the rewards are very high."
Thou have heard my offer: What sayest thou?


----------



## Turgon (Jun 9, 2002)

Turig and Henrick stood facing the elf-lord, shifting uncomfortably before his burning gaze. They spoke together in signs and whispers as was their wont when they wished their counsel to remain between themselves.
'Captain...' Turig whispered. 'The elf speaks sense, we could gain much by an alliance with his crew - our freedom not the least. Our band is scattered or else slain - there is nowhere left for us to go but forward...'
Henrick looked closely at Turig, something had been burning inside his young friend for days now, ever since they had entered this land. It was not like Turig to urge any course of action; a willing follower he had always been - even in the darkest of deeds - but never once had Henrick heard Turig give his voice one way or the other. Turig took a step forward to address the elf - Henrick almost gasped - what had gotten in to Turig?
'Lord Maedhros, I will follow you - in exchange for my freedom and the return of my weapons. I know the these parts well, and I fancy my sword arm will serve you well before your quest is run. My captain must answer for himself - but I accept your offer...'


----------



## Ice Man (Jun 11, 2002)

As suprised as he was by Turig's acceptance of the offer, Henrick knew he didn't have any other option at the time. He was still hurt and without Turig he was alone. It had been some years since he had ost his family, and Turig was the only loyal companion he had had since. Henrick then thought to himself: "If I follows these Elves, I can have my wounds completely healed, I can watch and learn to fight better and Turig and I may even stumble across anything of value. And I'll, sooner or later, find a chance to get even with that nasty one called Herugurth".

So Henrick looked deep into Turig's eyes and then said to the Elves: "I accept your offer, but with two conditions. That you take care of my wounded arm as if it was your wounded arm and that you give me back my sword. Tell me, what are your plans for now?"


----------



## Zale (Jun 11, 2002)

Caimarë stepped in front of Henrick. "You dare make demands of us, Human? Remember who is at whose mercy here". There was such a light in his eyes that Henrick stepped back and even Turig flinched. Seeing the humans cowed, the Elf continued more gently. "However, your request is not unreasonable. If you are to be of any use to us then certainly your arm should be healed. There is no way you could be fast enough to harm even the least of us, even with your sword; remember that."
Maedhros nodded agreement. After a moment, Caimarë added, "If you were to try something, of course, I am sure Herugurth will be most happy to teach you the error of your ways." At this Herugurth chuckled darkly and cracked his knuckles.
"As for our plans:Maedhros, does this Atan need to know of our plans? Tell him as much as you see fit."


----------



## Snaga (Jun 11, 2002)

Eäritila stood listening, as the smoke from their campfire mingled with the grey evening air high in the hills. She looked in vain for a star.

She sighed, knowing there was much in the mind of the two men that they did not tell. She looked closely, seeing two that were like fire-flies doomed to burn out within a short span of time, while she would continue through the long years. Surely they should be merry indeed, free in this wild land and so young? But she saw it was not so, and many hurts of the world lay upon them. It was painful to her to behold: it seemed that they were as wounded children, scarred and full to overflowing with a bitter wisdom from many beatings. And she knew their lives would be gone soon, only to be replaced by more again.

And she heard the disdain in the voice of Caimarë, and did not share it. She sighed again, and then straightened herself.

'Come!' she smiled brightly to Henrick. 'I will tend your arm. Better than I would my own, for my own arm would heal faster.'

And when she knew Caimarë was out of earshot Eäritila murmured to him: 'Fear not! I will not let any injustice befall you. Have but the strength in thy heart to remain true to your word, for I perceive your danger. But also your courage.' And she smiled gently.


----------



## Ice Man (Jun 11, 2002)

Henrick did not like the words spoken by Caimarë, and he felt anger building inside his heart. More than anger, he felt diminished. Those Elves had it all, strength, wisdom and time. Henrick could live to have the two first, but he would never live to find the time the Elves to.

It was in with perfect timming that Eäritila came to aid Henrick. Her smile was something very intriguing, although it was just a smile, it seemed to be much more. - Thanks Eärtila - said Henrick in reply, although he did not know how to correctly pronounce her name. Henrick considered saying more, but he took a quick look at Turig and decided that silence would be their best ally for the time being.


----------



## Snaga (Jun 12, 2002)

That night passed slowly for it was hard to keep the chill of the night air out so high in the mountains. The men slept fitfully, but the elves sat and shared tales, or sang softly. Windrider swished his tail moodily, and steam came from his nostrils. Eäritila found an apple from her pack and fed him.

The night passed at last, and earlier than it seemed, for the nights are short in the northlands in summer time. They set off again after a brief breakfast, and continued westwards.

Now their path was easier, descending more than climbing, as the highest hills were behind them. Then they passed the brow of one they climbed a rough dry stone wall, long fallen into disrepair as though shepherds from times past had long abandoned these parts. A steep slope and crag lay on the other side, and Windrider could not pass. So they kicked the stones out to make a way through for the horse and continued, knowing that the homes of men had once been nigh. Perhaps some yet lived in these lands?

They rounded the crag, and as they did so the sun peeped through the cloud that was now thinning, and shone an beam far across the land at them, and it seemed to dance upon a wide expanse of water that lay ahead. Dark grey and mysterious its tree-line waters seemed to them, nestling in the bowl of the hills, but beautiful too glimmering now in the light. These were the waters of Nenuial, or Lake Evendim in the common tongue. The sun warmed them through as they made their way down the steep slope, and then into the woodlands bordering the lake. Willows stretched out over the waters, and other small trees scrambled up the banks to their right. A clearer path led their feet now as they made their way more cheerfully and swiftly along the level ground, as they made their way along the southern shore. It was a long route today, but at the end of it was Annuminas, which they meant to reach by nightfall.


----------



## ¤-Elessar-¤ (Jun 12, 2002)

Eäritila walked in the front of the company, as they sang softly to themselves. But suddenly, they all stopped, and listened intently. There was no noise, not a bird rustling in the trees, not a dear running through the grasses, not a fish on the lake. Herugurth reached his hand down, slowly, to check that his blade was clear in his scabbard. His hand was inches away when a voice echoed through the silence. "Halt, Elf!" Herugurth stopped, and looked around in amazement. Whoever this person was, he had gotten past their elven senses with ease, or so it seemed. The figure dropped from a tree, and landed flat on the path. He looked the company over for a good second, and then blew a great horn that hung from his waist. Another answered in the distance. "Tulie an si men!" shouted the figure on the path. A small blow of the distant horn came in response. The figure on the path turned back to the company. "Do any of you speak the common tounge?" Suddenly Maedhros came out from behind Herugurth, and the man's eyes grew in shock. The rest of the company looked from the tall man to the great elf, there was something there, something similar-although none could quite make it out.


----------



## Snaga (Jun 12, 2002)

'Verily all here speak the common tongue,' replied Eäritila, though slightly hesitantly as one who does not use it by choice. 'Who are ye who jump from the trees? It is said that Lord Celeborn and Lady Galadriel dwelt awhiles by this lake after the ruin of Beleriand and still stone and tree and water remember them and sing their names. Do you live in trees like the Galadhrim?'


----------



## Turgon (Jun 13, 2002)

Turig had slipped into the shadows as soon as the Dunedain had appeared. Over the years Henrick's band had lost many men to the Rangers of the North. They claimed lordship over this desolate land - and for the most part were as arrogant as those damnable elves. The brigand had little love for them. He could hear their leader talking to the company - always thick as thieves the Elves and the Dunedain. Turig began to fear that the elves would give them away to the Rangers in return for safe passage - it would be just like them. Hells of Iron! He'd do the same in their position...

Turig sank down into the shadows and waited...


----------



## ¤-Elessar-¤ (Jun 14, 2002)

"Nay, I am a ranger of the north. I am decendent of the Numenorians, the elf friends of old. I am skilled in moving through the trees unseen and unheard. But nay, the Lady of which you speak is rumoured to live in an inchanted wood down by the great river Anduin. And, indeed she does. I have seen her there. It is said she began dwelling there as a defence against Sauron, but he is gone now... She works now on the problem of the Necromancer of Mirkwood, whos shadow grows every day...." He looked around, his eyes looked strange to be set in the face of the man. They seemed rather elven... "It is the duty of the Rangers to protect the forgotten peoples of the north realm, and to one day deliver the heir of Isildur to the throne of Gondor. I must ask you all, what is your buisness here, and from where have you come. Until then I may not let you pass, by the laws of the Dunedian."


----------



## chrysophalax (Jun 15, 2002)

Nildadari had seen Turig slip away, apparently unnoticed by the others. Surreptitiously, she kept an eye on him, though she couldn't understand why a Man should be wary of other Men.

She looked at the Ranger with interest. Though dressed in rough clothing there was nothing in any way frightening about him, rather he seemed have about him almost an Elvish air. She was intrigued.


----------



## Elfarmari (Jun 16, 2002)

Turig watched the Ranger with growing unease. Suddenly he felt the edge of a sword against his throat. 
"Is this man a member of your company?" A tall, lean man completely covered in a black cloak had emerged silently from the trees. His sword glinted red in the sunlight as he held it steadily against Turig's throat. His stony grey eyes, barely visible underneath his hood singled out Maedhros and gazed steadily at him without fear. "Know you of what kind this man is? I have sworn to rid this land of all such brigands, who value no lives save their own and plunder any house left unguarded. I wonder what would cause High Elves to allow such a foul man to journey with them. Unless you give me good reason, I will not stay my sword."
Although his eyes and hand were steady, his speech revealed his contempt and hatred of Turig and his kind.


----------



## Snaga (Jun 16, 2002)

Eäritila looked at the ranger steadily: 'This man is part of our company, and therefore under our protection, though he and his friend are merely chance companions, guiding us on the road. A brigand you name him, and so I must ask if he is known to you and has committed some crime. Or do you judge by looks alone? As for our journey, we merely seek passage through to the East, where we seek news of two Grey Elves, kinsmen of mine indeed. Imladris we are making for, and then over the Hithaeglir.'


----------



## ¤-Elessar-¤ (Jun 17, 2002)

The first ranger called out over the company. "So then, Barahir, this is the man we have been after. I wondered why he retreated to the shadows.... And, elven maiden, your protection may be misplaced. From what I hear these are murderers, villans of the highest degree. And, not even by your protection, will I let them murder any more of our people." He drew his blade and made a line in the dirt path. "Any one of you who tries to cross this line before we are done questioning you, will die on the spot. Be he elven man or not!... Now, Barahir, tell them more about their newly found companions, so that they can make a wise decision. I judge that even common elves can do so."


----------



## Zale (Jun 17, 2002)

"Do you question our wisdom?" Caimarë said. His voice was quiet and calm, yet both Rangers started despite themselves. "We have dwelt in the Blessed Lands, in sight of Manwë himself!" He blinked, and seemed to calm himself with a visible effort." Yet despite your arrogance I will not cross that line. I sense the blood of Elros is yet strong in your veins and I would not quarrel with you. Perhaps there is something useful you could tell us about these Atani. But never forget who you are talking to".


----------



## Elfarmari (Jun 17, 2002)

Barahir sheathed his sword reluctantly, "For now I will spare his life, brigand though he is. I have myself seen the wicked deeds this man, Turig, has committed, and pursued him from the scene of his crimes. So far I have spared his life, hoping for his cure; but I will have pity no longer. If these men turn traitor and leave your company and protection, I swear they will not live to continue their evil ways. I warn you the road to Imladris is not clear. My sister, returning there from the camp of my father, was murdered in cold blood by Henrick, Turig, and their outlaw band. The only loot they gained by this slaying was the food she carried; this is how they value life!" 

Barahir pushed Turig away in disgust and took a step toward Maedhros. "I pray forgiveness, lord, from you and your company if our speech seems arrogant. I see you are an elf-lord newly come from the Blessed Realm, and as such your wisdom and that of most in your company in many matters far exceeds my own. Be that as it may, you do not seem to know these parts. I warn you against trusting these men. They may hate the Dark; but they hate also the Light. They have turned on their kin, killing and looting orc, Man and Elf alike. Perhaps you have the power to turn them to good; they are beyond my help. By your leave, lord, my companion Alfirin and I would replace these men as your guides. Barahir Glingal Galaddur am I, and few know these lands as well as I."

"My name and duty I have told you. Will you tell us more of yourselves?"


----------



## ¤-Elessar-¤ (Jun 17, 2002)

"My friend here may be so assuming in beleiving that you have 'come back from the blessed realm', but I am not. Why you? Why now? Why has there never been another to come back? I am not so sure you are more than elven traitors from Rivendale, come to join with these outlaw bands to destroy our people." Suddenly, however, his eyes grew unfocused- the look of a man lost in thought. He smiled slightly, as though it all made sense. He shook his head and focused on the tall elf in the back of the company, the one who hadn't spoken much. "You! A son of Feanor no doubt... what do you think of these men, these men who have turned and shed the blood of their own kind?"


----------



## Maedhros (Jun 17, 2002)

A son of Fëanor you say. Ha. Your insight is better than i thought. I have perceived the evil in these men when I saw them. One is capable of turning to good, the other I'm not so sure.
I seek redemption, hinder me at your own discretion. Know that I'm one that has come back from the dead to redress an evil that should have not been.
My journey is long and perilious, yet I gave my word to these men and they are under my protection. If they betray me, I will see that they will pay for the crimes they have commited. Your companion has offered his help to us, yet he doesn't understand the evil that is to come.
I seek a dragon. That dragon took something away from me, and I have come to take it back.
Stand aside ranger, I will not tolerate any more delays.


----------



## chrysophalax (Jun 17, 2002)

Herugurth moved to Maedhros' side and looked long at the Ranger who confronted him so boldly. "I have known many of you Edain who dwell in this land and to the South. We have no quarrel with you and these..." he said gesturing at the Men, "are hardly worth your notice. If you wish to travel with us to see the truth of our words, so be it. Otherwise, I suggest you stand aside."


----------



## Turgon (Jun 17, 2002)

It looked as the elves were not going to turn them over after all - it made the brigand feel braver somehow. He felt as if he was part of something once more, like it was with Henrick's crew - a sense of belonging, a sense, almost, of kinship. That was all Turig ever wanted. He shot the Dunadan, Barahir, a look of pure hatred and spat on the ground at his feet. Then drawing himself up tall, went to stand amongst the elves.


----------



## Snaga (Jun 18, 2002)

Eäritila spoke softly to Maedhros saying: 'If Turig and Henrick slew this man's sister, this is a matter which cannot easily be put aside. There is no wisdom without justice. And I fear to have both wronged and wrongdoer in our company. My heart tells me we must choose between them.'


----------



## Elfarmari (Jun 18, 2002)

"I do not wish to hinder you, lord, and have offered my help. I cannot foresee all the dangers we will encounter, but I am not afraid. I have said I will spare these men's lives while they are in your company, and I will hold to my word; they need not fear me as long as they remain loyal to you."
Barahir knelt on one knee and extended his sword hilt to Maedhros.
"I would enter your service, lord. I will not betray you."


----------



## Turgon (Jun 19, 2002)

As Turig listened to the kneeling ranger, his heart softened briefly, touched by the man's nobility. But forgiveness was a luxury, one the brigand had never been able to afford. He didn't remember the Ranger's sister - just one face amongst many. But he remembered the Rangers words.
_'The only loot they gained by this slaying was the food she carried...'_ In the harsh lands in which the brigands made there their home, food was greatest prize.


----------



## ¤-Elessar-¤ (Jun 19, 2002)

The ranger stood, watching the strange things that were happening. He looked off through the trees, looking at nothing, and everything at the same time. He turned back, a new look of fire in his eyes. "Wherever your journey takes you I shall come to. There is much I wish to learn, and much you need to know. I have oft traveled away from this place, into the lands of the south and the north. But hear these words. If those two step out of line I shall end their trechery once and for all, mark my words.


----------



## Maedhros (Jun 19, 2002)

Very well, if you two wish to come despite what i have said, then be our guides. But remember, I gave my word to these two and they are under my protection in this quest. If however, they step out of line and betray us, I will hunt them down or maybe I will give the pleasure to you.
Our journey is long, lead the way Ranger.


----------



## ¤-Elessar-¤ (Jun 20, 2002)

A smile showed on his face, happy to have something to do that took him from this desolate and destroyed land, which sadly was his home. He whistled and two horses came running from the distance. He mounted one and Barahir the other. He called over his shoulder, "First we must go to my village. It is as nice a place as can exist in these times. On to Bree."


----------



## chrysophalax (Jun 20, 2002)

Nildadari and Caimare both looked at Maedhros. Would he agree to further delay? Both of them were eager to continue on and going to this Ranger's village would only slow them further. Herugurth listened to them whispering to each other, shook his head and walked away from the party, looking out ahead of them. Suddenly he froze. "Dragon!" he gasped.


----------



## chrysophalax (Jun 21, 2002)

From a distance Magnus spotted the party on he edge of a patch of forest. The wound he had taken earlier from the Elf-wench still irritated his pride. He had thought merely fly over he mountains in search of way-ward cattle or sheep this day, but the sight of the Elves inflamed him.

"Injury for injury" he thought as he flew higher, up into a bank of clouds. "One of them will pay dearly for this..."


----------



## Turgon (Jun 22, 2002)

The Company had sprung into action the instant the first shocks of Dragon-Fear had left them. The Elves reacted quickly, readying their weapons and preparing for the coming onslaught; it was evident to Turig that some of the company had had a run in with this beast before. Turig was awestruck by the sight, he had only ever half-believed the stories of Dragons and Sorcerers told to him long ago, in a happier world. He watched the creature soaring swiftly upwards, it was both beautiful and terrible. There was a flash of silver in the sunlight and then the dragon was gone. Passing through the clouds with a battle-roar. It was just biding its time, preparing to swoop, Turig was sure of it. What chance did they have against a creature like that? 

Turig readied his spear and made a stand beside Henrick. The two brigands had fought many times side by side, and were a fearsome pair. He hoped that this stand would not be their last.


----------



## Snaga (Jun 22, 2002)

Eäritila had a arrow notched immediately, and said to Maedhros: 'You must get away from this place for I know in my heart his chief malice is directed at you....'

'_Gilthoniel A Elbereth!_' she sighed as a shadow passed in her heart though the gloomy clouds gave her no mark to aim at. But she left fly her arrow anyway, high into the sky it leapt... 'Go now, Maedhros!' she cried.

And Magnus descending in wrath, saw the arrow right at the last as it sped straight at him as he dived from the clouds...


----------



## Maedhros (Jun 25, 2002)

I know that the Dragon seeks to hurt me. We have been enemies for a long time. Yet i will not leave you or anyone in this party. You're all under my protection.
Maedhros drew his sword and yelled at the dragon: 'Magnus, come foward, I Maedhros, eldest son of Feanor, challenge you.'


----------



## chrysophalax (Jun 25, 2002)

The great Dragon hung in the air, his anger dissipated by Maedhros' challenge. How tempting! How VERY tempting it would be to descend in fire upon this son of his ancient foe....however, he had a much more fitting end for him in mind!

"Again we meet Elf-lord, and I see that you have now among your rag-tag company the offal of Mankind, how desperate you must be, Maedhros to put your trust in them! There is one among you with whom I have a quarrel...bring her forth and I shall let the rest pass, for now. Otherwise there are those among you who will never see another moment."

Upon hearing Magnus' threat, Turig, torn between anger and terror, hurled his spear at the Dragon's head. Magnus roared deafeningly and belching fire, he swooped low over them engulfing Henrick and Eve's horse in flames so hot there was no chance of rescue. He then breathed smoke and a foul stench overcame them. 

"On your head Maedhros, is this Man's death, a thing I know which will weigh upon your heart! Know that I await your coming into the East with great anticipation, for the day comes when your blood will taste sweet and your companions will die in great pain! Until then, Elf-lord..."

So saying he laughed as he flew away, a hideous sound that filled their hearts with despair ...


----------



## Maedhros (Jun 25, 2002)

At once I went to Henrick's side, but it was too late. As i see the dragon flee, i kneel by the remains of Henrick, and I sad beyond words. Is this they way it's supposed to be for those who follow me, in the last war we were so close and yet we lost everything. I can still feel the influence of the Black enemy in Arda.
I begin singing to myself the a small piece of the Noldolantë. At least, this man, at the last moment, gave his life for someone else. In the end he earned redemption.
We must bury his remains and go east again. I have a matter to settle with a dragon. Saying that I took my sword and said that it will not end like this. He will be avenged.


----------



## Turgon (Jun 26, 2002)

The company had gathered around Maedhros and were speaking in hushed tones. They all felt the loss of the brigand - each in their own way, for their own reasons. But Turig remained apart and would not speak. He knelt by Henrick's lifeless body, head bowed almost to the ground. He was grieving, not for the loss of his captain, but for the loss of something else - something inside himself. He was thinking back to an another life, to a quiet farmstead by the shores of Lake Nenuial...

_The farmer was in a merry mood as he made the long walk back from the village. The harvest was in, and he'd struck a good price for his crops at the fair. He had spent the evening in the local tavern, drinking a little too much, laughing a little too loudly. But life had been kind to him lately, and he was in a mood to celebrate. His wife would be waiting up for him at home, but the two of them were young and still very much in love - there would be plenty of time for shrewishness in years to come. Besides, he had bought her a gift, a small silver broach inlaid with a green stone. It would help smooth things over..._

It was the Dunadan, Alfirin, that broke the silence.

'On your feet Brigand!' His voice was harsh and unfeeling, he of all the company felt no grief at bandit's death - only a sense of rightousness, of justice being served. 'Put your captain in the earth, and make ready. We have a long road ahead of us and little time to waste.'

Turig unclasped his cloak and threw it over Henrick's charred body. Then he stood and turned to face the others. 'Leave him for the wolves - I care not. The dead need no shelter.'

He picked up his spear then, it's shaft blackened by dragon-fire; and before the company knew what was happening, Turig had gone. With a speed born of desperation, the brigand was away, running northwards through the trees.


----------



## chrysophalax (Jun 26, 2002)

Nildadari and Caimare glanced at each other then bolted after Turig. He ran with all the desperation of one distracted. Swiftly they gave chase and Caimare surged ahead , leaping upon Turig's back,he bore him to the ground. Turig struggled violently and would have escaped had Nildadari placed her slender blade against his throat.

Caimare then let him sit up and Nildadari, her point never wavering crouched at his side. "Have you gone mad? What makes you flee like a wild-man into the forest?"


----------



## ¤-Elessar-¤ (Jun 26, 2002)

Alfirin turned away from the direction that the last of the outlaws had ran. He looked at Maedhros, "They know not the ways of civilized folk... they could have had work, you know. Our cheiftian, lord Argonui, is trying despiritally to raise moral around the lands. He is hiring groups of men who are working to restore parts of the old cities, so that we may have pride again... but alas, he will not succeed. He is not the Elessar of prophesy, although, some beleive his grandson, Arathorn the second, may be he, but he is a wee one still... I bore you with this talk, I know. Tell me, where is it that you wish to go first in all of this wide earth? Soon we shall reach the ruins of fornost, and from there we shall travel the old road, to Bree, my village. There we may choose east or south.


----------



## Elfarmari (Jun 26, 2002)

Barahir ran swiftly after Caimare and Nildadari. Coming upon Turig, he spoke kindly, "There is no need for you to flee this company; you have done no wrong here, and no wrong has been done to you. My companion Alfirin does not seem to notice in what manner Henrick died. Whatever path he trod in his life, he died nobly. What you feel at your companion's death I know not, but be glad that in the end he was redeemed. Regardless of the grief I have against you, I wish you might be redeemed before your own death."


----------



## Snaga (Jun 27, 2002)

'Yet in his companion I felt a hope of better things, but in him I percieve the shadow lies more heavily.' Eäritila said quietly. 'Did we not say we would slay him if he would not serve us? Yet now when he seeks to run, who amongst us could do such a deed? I do not wish to bring death in judgement to him, and hope that he may find his way to the light. But I fear it shall not be so, and we will rue it. Who can choose, for all ways seem wrong to me?'


----------



## Turgon (Jun 27, 2002)

'Damn you all!' Turig muttered between clenched teeth. 'What do you know of darkness? I bring death and ruin on all those I walk with. You would do well to slay me now, before this curse falls upon you. But know this - I care not a whit for redemption. I seek only revenge, then and only then will I find peace.'

Camarie raised Turig to his feet and together they made their way back to where Maedhros and Alfirin stood waiting. The others followed behind, shaking their heads and exchanging troubled glances. The brigand was becoming a problem.


----------



## Elfarmari (Jun 27, 2002)

"On whom do you seek revenge?" Barahir asked Turig, "I would seek revenge on those who drive men to such evil deeds, rather than on you."


----------



## ¤-Elessar-¤ (Jun 27, 2002)

Alfirin looked off to the east, distaste growing for this whole scheme of things. "People often seek revenge, and most often it is upon themselves, and most often they acheive it. By some means or another."


----------



## Turgon (Jun 28, 2002)

The company sat and pondered their next move for a long while, but Turig sat in silence and would not speak. Foremost in their minds was the ever present danger of the dragon returning. Many leagues lay before them before they came again to the habitations of civilized men and a long journey through open land. 'Damn it!' Camarie yelled. 'We need to make haste, it will take an age to cross this barren land...'

'Perhaps the Dunedain could help you there...' Turig said in a hollow voice. 'They often travel by secret ways, and yet it seems that they care not to reveal them to friends in need.' The two Rangers stirred uneasily at this, but Turig continued, enjoying their discomfort. 'In the ruins of Annuminas you will find boats, the Dunedain keep them there for swift travel down the Baranduin. Do not deny it ranger. I have seen them! Let us see how far our friends' fellowship stretches or how easily it breaks...'

With that Turig return to his brooding silence, watching the troubled Dunedain with scarcely concealed scorn. Yet it seemed his words had struck home.

'We will lead you to the boats brigand.' Barahir said. 'Let it not be said that the Dunedain refuse their help to any in need; especially those to whom their word is given. Come, my lord Maedhros, it is not far and I dare say we could use the rest a journey by river will afford us.'


----------



## chrysophalax (Jul 3, 2002)

As the company followed the Rangers to their boats, Nildadari walked up beside Turig. "Why are you so bitter? What has happened in your short life to bring about such desperation? I understand how the loss of your leader might bother you but this darkness, where does it come from?"

Caimare scowled at his sister. She had always been far too impetuous, too head-strong. Now here she was, talking to a Man that had obviously killed before, without a second thought, as though he were a comrade. She felt him looking at her and glared back at him. When would he ever treat her as a warrior rather than a sister? His protectiveness rankled her and that made her the more determined to find out about this Man.


----------



## Snaga (Jul 3, 2002)

They rested for the night by the gloomy shores of the lake, and rose early in the grey of dawn. After a quickly taken breakfast they began their journey.

The dunedain led them to shady cove by the shores of the lake, where the waters were still and becalmed, and huge lily-pads grew far out into the water. Here a huge willow leant far out over the water and screen the shore, and the bank was overhung by tree roots. Beneath them were concealed canoes.

Alfirin led them down some hidden steps to the cove below, and they arranged themselves in three of the boats. The two rangers were to pilot two of the boats.

'I will handle the other,' said Eäritila eagerly. 'For I have sailed the wide seas all my life and I love all boats be they little cockle-boats or the great ships of my people.'

Nildadari was about to get in a boat with Turig, but Caimare stepped forward and said: 'You can go in this one, with me and Eäritila.' 

'But...' began Nildadari hotly.

Maedhros looked steadily at Turig: 'Thou shalt come with me Turig!' He gestured to Alfirin's boat. Herugurth stepped forward, and stood between Turig and Nildadari, and looked him straight in the eye. But the brief moment of tension did not last as Turigs hunted look gave way to a casual shrug. 'I care not!' he said, and clambered down into the canoe. Maedhros sat behind, and Alfirin steered the boat out amongst the lilypads and into the lake.

Herugurth and Eve got into Barahirs boat, and followed. Last of all Eäritila steered her boat, containing Caimare, and Nildadari who would not speak.

They had a long way to go by the shores of the lake to reach the outlet where the Baranduin sprang from its waters and began its long winding route to the great Sea. So they paddled across the grey silent waters of the lake, and the sun rose high in the sky burning away the cloud until it burnt down on their necks and arms as they made their way.

At noon-tide they at last found the waters of lake flowing east, and they gradually needed to row less and less as the banks of the lake narrowed and climbed on either side and they were swiftly drawn through a narrow outlet, and the waters raced through a rocky passage at a great pace.

But Alfirin guided his boat with great assurance and the other followed his path. The dark way of the gorge was quite deep and they could see small trees high up the bank that shaded the way and they were thankful some respite from the sun.

Then suddenly they shot from the gorge and the river plunged down slope and they saw the wide lands eastward laid before them like a gleaming carpet in the summer sun. Miles of pleasant grassy heath on either side buzzing with the insect life and flower-bloom of sudden fragrant and wholesome. The wind was in their hair as their boats fairly leapt downstream. Eäritila laughed suddenly feeling joyous at the wide lands about her.

Gradually the river slowed as they passed into flatter lands, and they were obliged to paddle more and steer less, and it widened somewhat. They took advantage of the long northern summer evenings to make many miles that day, until they came ashore and made camp. Then they continued the next day, until they reached a great bend in the river. 

'We make for the bank,' cried Barahir to Eäritila. 'For here the river turned southwards and begins to approach the land of the Halflings. Our road from here is east to Fornost, the Norbury of the Kings. Then we turn south for Bree.'

They beached their boats on a gravelly shore and dragged them high out of the water and then concealed them beneath some brambles and gorse bushes nearby. As they laboured, Eäritila said to Barahir: 'The land of the Periannath is nigh? It is a shame we do not go that way, for I have heard no tale of them in the West and would gladly look upon such folk.'


----------



## ¤-Elessar-¤ (Jul 6, 2002)

The company began to stop, to make camp and begin an afternoon meal. Alfirin and Barahir had already marched a hundred yards before they turned around, wondering what was taking them so long. Alfirin took a sidelong glance at Barahir, and gave a small chuckle. They walked back and stood in front of the bustling elves with their arms folded. Finnaly, Alfirin spoke, "What on Earth do you think your doing? There will be no camps on this side of the lake, it is too hazardous. There are wolves, orcs, and such." Then Barahir broke in, "Come, we must get going. We will be in it deep if we do not reach the safehouse in Fornost by nightfall." With that the company tiredly got up, re-packed what they had begun to unpack, and set of at a horrid pace, nearly jogging to keep up. The elves had long been in Aman, and were not used to such harsh conditions. (while it was a bit better for Maedhros and any others seeking redemption, for they had done this many ages ago, while the others had done nothing like it since the great journey) It was not tireing, or painful for them, for they had still the fires of Aman burning inside them; it was boreing, and strenuous, and seemed to them an all-out waist of effort, for in Aman nothing needs to be rushed, notwhen there is eternity to do it. And in this grumbling mood they came, some two hours later, to the old road. It was once grand, but had been in disrepair since the fall of the kingdom, and was now no more than a raised, rocky path- one in which you had to pick a place to step each foot, lest you trip and fall into the surrounding marshlands. They traveled this road, in the same, unrelenting, pace for five hours, and the sun was just setting behind the Ered Luin when they reached the broken gates of Fornost. They were met by two guards, each one gripping a crossbow like it was golden. They were alowed to pass after Barahir identified them, and they made their way through the ruins of the city. Once, a few hundred years ago, it had been a thriving place in Arnor. It was centrally-located, and had been a great trading place, along with it's important military standpoint. The city was sacked somewhere around two hundred years ago, by Alfirin's reconing. It smouldered for ages afterwards, the cloud of dust and smoke had encircled it even when he was born. Now though it looked like a ghost town, all of the burnt things had been washed away by decades of rain, and there were omnious pieces of wall still lingering around here and there. A few great buildings stood still, and one in particular. There had been a great fortress in the center of the town, it had many great towers and walls. It was destroyed now, except one tower, one that was larger than the rest, and was set higher too. They walked twards it, adn when they came close to it they turned from it, and Eäritila asked why they were not going to the only grand structure left in the city. Alfirin answered only that there was a foul spirit of malice lingering there, and that it was so strong on the day of the assault by the witch king that the place was deserted, and not even the attacking orcs dared to assail it. They made their way down into what looked to be a river that had flown through the city, the artificial mote. There was a sewer drainage system that had flown into it long ago, and they made their way through it. It was a relatively clean path, up until they came to a place that felt more open. Alfirin lit a great torch on the wall, and it showed that they were now in a larger room, with raised platforms on either side of the drainage trench. They climbed up and went through a door, the smell of Ale and the laugher and singing of men was heard. These warm things filled the cold bodies of the companions, and the mood was lifted for a while....


----------



## Turgon (Jul 8, 2002)

Turig felt more and more unsettled the deeper he went into the Dunedain stronghold. At first it was a fear of recognition; there were many here who would know his name, and the black deeds that went with it. It was like walking blindfold into a dragon's den. But later, as he listened to the sounds of laughter and the snatches of conversation echoing through the the quiet halls, he felt a disquieting kinship. If he closed his eyes he could imagine himself back in Henrick's lair, laughing with his companions and telling tall tales of half-imagined deeds. It was becoming difficult to hate these men, yet hate them he must. His existence depended upon it.


----------



## ¤-Elessar-¤ (Jul 8, 2002)

They made their way past the drunk men and into a back quarters. The place was filthy, it had, long ago, been a huge underground storeage centre for the fortress, but now it was one of the many homes of the high-blooded homeless. Alfirin took them back passages that twisted and turned, so much that none of them thought that they could ever find their way out. The darkness was thick around them, and only the light of Barahir's torch kept their sanity protected from the darkness. They finnaly came to a staircase, and The assended it into a higher place that smelt of mildew and rot. They came into a hallway, and Alfirin lit a torch on the wall. The hallway was long, some hundred or so yards by the elves' judgement. There were numerous doors off to either side, and there was a shelf with many keys hanging on the wall. "These are the old servant's quarters, not the good servants, mind you. More the rat-catchers and whores who couldn't seem to find a bed with any of the rich men in the above chambers. We shall sleep in three rooms, the three best if I do say so myself. It is better up here, it isn't as damp. Sleeping in the damp can be hazardous to ones health, if they are not used to it. Anyway, Barahir will keep the key to the second room, and I the first. The doors must stay locked from the inside... you never know what will decend from the ruins in the night.


----------



## Snaga (Jul 9, 2002)

Earitila looked about her with distaste, wrinkling her nose at the decay.

'Why do you bring us to this dismal place? Could we not have lain hid in some sheltered place under the stars? We elves will not sicken from the damp so fear not! But I scarce see the necessity that drives us to tarry in these ruins.'


----------



## ¤-Elessar-¤ (Jul 9, 2002)

Elessar looked at her for a second, reminding himself that she did not know of events on middle earth. "Some of you will remember Sauron, yes? He lived past the fall of Morgoth, and became ever powerfull in the second and third ages of the sun. When the second age changed to the third age he fell, as most of his power was enstilled into a talisman that was taken from him. It was a ring, a ring more powerful than anything seen since the Silmarils, yes, lord Maedhros, I said since the Silmarils. He had numerous other rings, made to be subservient to his one. There were nine that were given to men, strong Black Numenorians from Harad. These men were twisted and turned to Nazgul, ringwraiths, or whatever you will call them. One fo them was the lord of the Nazgul, and is known to many as the Witchking. He made a fortress in the north, and laid to waist this kingdom, even the ruins above us. He was ultimitally defeated though, by the men of Gondor. But his foul creatures live on still, and Orcs come from the Misty Mountains in great numbers. If a band of orcs were to set upon us in the night all would be lost, for they are not extremely difficult, but will risk everything to take you down. They may loose six or seven to your blade, but when they throw twenty on you at one time six or seven will not avail. And, as I said, the places below are extremely damp at night and morning. You are no longer in the undying lands, sickness will be a factor from now on.


----------



## chrysophalax (Jul 9, 2002)

Nildadari laughed at Alfirin and both Caimare and Herugurth looked him quizzically. "Where did you ever get that idea, Alfirin. Nothing but grave injury can harm us!" She walked over and leaned against the wall as Alfirin decided which rooms were "the best". She hated this place with its dank smells and stale air. She wanted to be outside, under the stars. As the others began putting their gear in the rooms, she left her pack on the floor and went back to the staircase, eager to find out if it went all the way to the top of the tower.


----------



## ¤-Elessar-¤ (Jul 9, 2002)

"Door won't open, madame. It hasn't since shortly after the tower was built. Even if you could open it, there is a solid wall behind it, the entrance to the tower is unknown, even to us who have looked for it for our entire lives." With that he went into his room, and locked the door behind him. He shouted that the other room should do the same.


----------



## chrysophalax (Jul 11, 2002)

Angered by the Ranger's superior attitude, Nildadari joined Eve and Earitila in their room. They set their gear against the wall and the two sisters look at each other as an icy silence descends on the room. Glancing from one to the other Earitila sighs and leaves without a word.

"What did you think you were doing, going after that Man? He's a brigand, Nil! He's killed people, murdered them for money! Have you _always_ been this foolish?"

Nildadari narrowed her eyes at Eve and said "You have no control over me sister! No one does! You will stay away from me and out of my business, I'm warning you!" She turned her back on Eve and went to the nearest bed and laid down, back toward her sister.


----------



## Snaga (Jul 13, 2002)

In a low tone that was scarce but a murmur against the dripping water from the roof of dank dark space, Earitila sang a lay from Valinor.

It told of the coming of the fleet of Ar-Pharazon to the West. In it she sang of how glorious and mighty that fleet was, and how the elves wept to see the splendour of Westernesse turned against them. For they felt pride and gladness at how great the Numenoreans had grown for the gifts of the Eldar, but sadness the moreso that they had departed from wisdom and hearkened to the whisperings of the Dark Lord. And it recalled the day the song-birds that had sang for Erendis returned to the West and that then they had first percieved a shadow falling on Numenor. And the elves stopped sailing to Numenor, for they were no longer welcomed. Then it told of how the Eldar fled from the city Túna, in fear for the first time since the Trees died. And it finished by recalling how the hills had crashed in ruin upon the army of Ar-Pharazon.

Then as the song faded the darkness and gloom seemed more dreary than ever.

'Sorry,' murmured Earitila. 'Maybe I should have chosen a lighter tale.'


----------



## ¤-Elessar-¤ (Jul 14, 2002)

The members fell asleep, and would have been glad that they had. Wolves roamed the grounds at night, and through ways to tight for men to fit they came through the ruins. They smelt the blood flowing through the veins of the elves, and it had been long since the wolves had tasted elven blood, for Rivendale was barred to them. They waited outside the doors, making sounds that would resemble those of a hurt animal. When they saw that their cunning was being of no avail, for they did not understand sleep in the night, they proceeded to try and destroy that which stood in their way...

In the morning the companions woke, and each had had nightmares, though none spoke of them. The sleep had not helped them much, they all looked just as tired and ragged as they had the night before. In Alfirin's room everyone had made ready, and were sitting around making idle conversation. He told them that he would be back in a minutes. He drew his sword and quickly opened the door and shut it, so fast that it drew the attention of the companions as being rather odd behavior. 

In the hallway, Elessar sighed to himself. The wolves were gone, but not forgotten. It seemed that they had tried to tear down the walls and door, but to little avail. He went over to the other door, knocked, and opened it. He poked his head inside. "Good morning all! If you shall get ready to leave we can catch the morning meal down below, it will be better than using what rations we have for the journey." Elessar left the room and returned to the other, "Come, now. Once the others are ready we may go to breakfast below." In drowsiness, the companions made their way out of the room, and into the hallway. The others were waiting for them, in much the same way. Elessar walked over to Barahir, and they whispered to each other. "Barahir, do they not notice the hallway? For surely they have seen little of the like!" He answered, "No, Alfirin, they do not notice it. I perceive that we have all had rough nights, and they have had worse than we have, and-" Barahir was cut off by a high pitched scream. Eve was looking in awakened shock about the hallway. There were bloody scratches along all of the walls and doors, often accompanied by bloody fangs that were pulled from the hideous mouths of their masters. The doors were bent and nearly broken from the outside, and there were thousands of paw-prints along the floor, accompanied by spontanious piles of wolf-dung.


----------



## chrysophalax (Jul 15, 2002)

Nildadari pushed past them all in her eagerness to escape the confines of the tower. She was filled with revulsion at the sights and smells that had assailed her nostrils. What had ever persuaded Iluvatar to create to common a race as Men, she wondered as she stepped out into the sunlight. She inhaled deeply the fresh morning air and was glad.

The others were following her, looking about at the damage done by the wolves in the night. She also noticed that Turig had glanced her way. Feeling her face flush, she turned hastily and walked away from the tower, her brother watching with disapproval the silent exchange between them.


----------



## Khamul (Jul 15, 2002)

Caimare, paused as he noticed the muted exchange between his sister, and this outlaw, Turig. How he hated that Turig had not been killed earlier, but who was he to doubt the Lord Maedros' wishes? 

As he followed, he too felt the same thoughts of almost all of the company. He remembered the tales of the treachery of Men, and wished that their presence could soon be forgotten, and left behind. Could they really trust this outlaw, or even those of the line of Elros?


----------



## chrysophalax (Jul 16, 2002)

Maedhros was in a foul mood as he emerged from the Rangers safe-house. A night full of foul visions filled his thoughts and he strode quickly as though trying out-distance them. In his heart he wished that he were alone on this quest, that these others were not here to distract him. Their emotions and constant bickerings recalled to him many councils he had endured in the presence of his father and kin. Sorrow swept through him and he almost longed for the cool silence of Mandos' halls.


----------



## Khamul (Jul 16, 2002)

Herugurth while following the group, noticed the sulking Maedros. A sorrowful leader makes a quest fail, and the quest laid on the shoulders of this mighty Elf. What could cause him to bear any more pain that he already had?

Herugurth reached his hand toward Maedros' shoulder as the great Elf sighed a breath of dissatisfaction and dissapointment. "Lord Maedros, Im sure you will cheer up when we reach some more orcs, and leave this cursed place. The air reeks of humans, and we must go on if we wish to face the Dragon. Your full might will be needed, and your sorrow will only cause more pain for the group. They sense your dissapointment and worry." 

After this short little chat, he fell back with the group. His eye must remain on Eve.


----------



## chrysophalax (Jul 16, 2002)

Up ahead of the group Nildadari walked, trying to keep her thoughts on what lay ahead, instead of the handsome Man in their midst. She shook her head in disgust. She had NEVER felt this way toward anyone. Why _now_ and why _him_ ? In her distraction she never saw the first wolf as it leapt upon her, dragging her to the ground. It went for her throat, but she managed to get her gauntlet-covered arm up in time.

She screamed, but the rest of the company soon found themselves fighting for their lives as a pack of ravening wolves ran at them from the woods..


----------



## Khamul (Jul 16, 2002)

Herugurth instinctly put his body in front of Eve as soon as he heard the harsh scream of Nildadari. He turned his head only to find a pack of wolves cursing in their hideous tongue. Why had these foul beings been created in the first place? They only lived to kill and destroy.

Herugurth soon began swinging his swords with a skill no elf in the company, barring Maedros, could possess. The wolves had no concern for simple wounds, their every thought was bent on grabbing the neck of their victims. 

Herugurth quickly began to tire. His movements lacked the same force as before, but to fight on was the only thought in his mind. To give up would fail Maedros, and that failure would haunt him for all of time. He could not give in, too much was at stake.


----------



## chrysophalax (Jul 16, 2002)

Maedhros drew his sword and cut one of the wolves legs out from under it as it went for him and put himself back-to-back with Caimare. The younger Elf seemed to be holding his own quite well. To his right he saw Earitila in deep trouble. Two wolves were stalking her, driving her back toward the tower. With a cry he charged them, his sword singing as it cut into their flesh. He called to her to run and she fled for her life back toward the main body of the group, catching a dagger that Caimare threw to her.

As the company fought determinedly against the wolves, Turig came running from the tower toward Nildadari, who's screams were slowly fading as another wolf joined the first and they began to drag her toward the trees.


----------



## Turgon (Jul 16, 2002)

Turig sprinted across the rough ground, his black spear raised and ready to strike. One of the elf-wenches was in trouble, and regardless of what the company thought, the brigand had always shown kindness to women - if only a knife in the darkness; back in Henrick's lair that had been the ultimate kindness, though few had ever thanked him for it. 

It was Nildadari - the pretty one. He could see her struggling to free herself as a pair of wolves worried at her, dragging her away towards the tree-line where another group awaited, baying for blood. With a yell Turig released his spear, it whistled through the air, taking one of the wolves through the rib-cage. The brigand was out of practice - he had been aiming for it's throat. 

He was on the second wolf in an instant, throwing himself upon it, sending them both crashing to the ground. Tooth and nail they fought, rolling this way and that in savage struggle; yet Turig had the upper hand - locking his teeth upon the wolf's throat he bit hard, tearing flesh and sinew, the bitter taste of blood filling his mouth, until finally the stuggle ceased and the wolf fell, lifeless, to the ground.


----------



## Snaga (Jul 17, 2002)

Earitila's heart raced, but it was excitement more than fear. She called to Maedhros: 'My lord! Fear not for me, but defend thyself!'

A wolf sprang at her, but she had rolled out of its way, and in the same movement grasped her spear with her free hand. She planted the spear and sprang upwards, using it as a pivot to spin around with one hand, she launched the dagger with venomous speed and it buried itself deep in the mouth of one wolf. A snarl choked in its throat as it felt dead at Maedhros' feet.

But another sprang at her, in the same instant. But she merely turned the spear towards it, and it skewered itself with its own force. Dancing away, almost in joy at her own skill, long practiced but rarely used, she abandoned her spear and took up her bow, firing arrows at the nearest wolves with astonishing speed. Wryly, she noticed the surprise of the others to see her fight so well. Did they think she had come from the Everlasting West as mere company for Maedhros?

Eve drew her sword. On her an eery, almost icy calm descended. She gritted her teeth, and as one wolf stalked her she spoke softly: 'Leave this place, evil hound of the black land! Your death is nigh!' And with a swift blow, she hewed its head from it, even as launched itself at her.


----------



## ¤-Elessar-¤ (Jul 17, 2002)

Alfirin had not joined in the frey with the wolves. He stood back, making quick glances to the surrounding woods. Herugurth saw him, and perceived that he was waiting for something... but he had no time to ponder it further. Near to a minute later the wolves retreated, running to the small patch of woods to the north. The company, for the most part, looked hagard. They sheathed their weapons, even as Alfirin drew his. He called out, and his voice came smoothly, like warm liquor, to their tired ears. "Wolves do not attack in daylight, and they do not retreat, they fight to the bitter end." As the final word rang out he side-stepped to the right, and an arrow wizzed by, making a dull thud as it stuck into the ground before the companions. It was orkish. "...Orcs and wainriders from the Misty Mountains... Let us not be defeated, let these servants of the east taste the might of the west. He pointed with his sword to the back of the company. They turned, and wolves appeared once again from the woods. Only now there were foul orcs, brandishing crooked steel, upon them. Alfirin drew his horn to his lips, and Barahir did likewise. They both blew three sharp blasts, and two long notes echoed back from the distance. Alfirins head was dropped after he blew the notes, and he raised it slowly. There was a fire in his eyes. It was not like the fire that burned within the elves, which was cool and methodic. This fire burned with ferocity, and was completely out of control. He turned from the company, and from over the hill he now faced ran orcs. There were only fifty or so wainriders from the woods, but it looked as though the new assault would be the main one. There were at least a hundred orcs, and probably many many more. Alfirin jumped into the saddle of his horse and rode to meet the foot-orcs. The mounted orcs behind the company charged...


----------



## chrysophalax (Jul 17, 2002)

Seeing Turig rip the wolf's throat out with his teeth, Nildadari rolled over and retched. Never had she seen anything that gruesome. Her arms were bleeding so profusely and in such pain she could barely move them. She tried to stand, but her blood-loss was taking its toll. She couldn't believe she could die this way.


----------



## Zale (Jul 18, 2002)

Caimarë looked at Turig with distaste. For sure, these Atani were more base even than he had ever thought. Still, they had valour in plenty - Turig had without a doubt saved his sister's life, and put his own in grave danger. The Elf sprinted over to where he lay and helped Turig to his feet, whispering a quick word of thanks.
He looked up, and saw the approaching Orc horde. There was no chance of them surviving and he prepared to sell his life as dearly as possible. Then he heard the Ranger's horn, and the echoing replies. There was hope yet, if the Dunedain arrived in force. He gripped his sword fiercely, and stood ready with his sister to meet the charge of the mounted orcs.


----------



## Snaga (Jul 18, 2002)

Eve leapt to where her sister lay, and bent over her for a moment. 'Nildadari! Have strength! I will not lose you now! Alas there is no time to tend you wounds. But these orcs will not take you!'

She straightened, and readied herself. The first orcs that arrived fell swiftly.

'How many dunedain will come?' thought Earitila, as she put arrow after arrow to flight, each finding its mark. 'Even if it is enough, it will be too late! Then the odds must be levelled up!'

She dived and danced away from orcs as they tried to spring upon her, now sending more arrows flying to deadly effect, but she knew she had few left. Leaping almost in front of the mass of the orc band, then spinning past them, she lured many of them into a chase into the trees. Three score or more were on her tail, as she sprinted away on a swerving run. She slipped behind a tree momentarily to fell the foremost pursuers, before she continued. She was swifter than they, and her feet barely bent the blades of grass they touched, and she passed out of their sight but lured them on with taunting cries.

Then she leapt, and swung herself lightly into the canopy of the trees above and hid. But then as the orcs came crashing behind she called to them again, but this time she caused her voice to sound as if it came deeper yet into the woods. On they crashed, enraged.

Earitila smiled at her success, but then thought: Maedhros! How fares he? For he was still beset! Drawing her sword she returned, quickly but cautiously to the battle.


----------



## Maedhros (Jul 18, 2002)

"No. I will not let it happen again. Wolves, creatures long ago perverted by our enemy Morgoth."
I still think of Henrick, the man who swore to help me and the one that was under my protection. I falied once, i won't failed again.
Suddenly all of my frustations came to me at once, and the fire in my heart was burning fiercely again.
"I will show these wolves the power of one who was seen the Light of the Trees."
With that, i threw myself at the wolves and I became more savage that the wolves themselves.


----------



## ¤-Elessar-¤ (Jul 19, 2002)

Alfirin came within fifty yards of the charging orcs. He jumped from his saddle and stuck his drawn blade into the soft earth. He pulled a whip from his saddle, it was nearly ten feet long, and had a strangely shaped blade on the end. The first orcs approached. He started to whip the long rope around his head, and, as the first five orcs came near him, he lashed out at them, and the blade cut into five orkish throats. He slew three other sets of orcs this way, until he missed and hit a steel helm, the small blade went shattering, and he threw down teh rope and pulled his sword from the ground. He ran to meet the next orc, a fierce cry on his lips. He parried a blow, and came back at what looked to be an impossible arc to slay the creature. The crooked sword of the orc flew through the air, and Alfirin caught it, and readied it in his left hand. He parried a blow with his left, and made an uncontested stab with the right. He fought on, not with precision and skill, as did the Elves, but he fought with ferocity, and reckless self-abandon. He killed many, and was smitten himself times beyond count, until finnaly he could barley lift his arms, and he fell beneith the weight of the orcs, dead and living alike. But a great thing happened in that moment. The Dunedain issued in from the path, behind the orcs. One hundred and fifty mounted men came at a full gallop, and the orcs were scattered, just as Maedhros finished laying to waist the last of the wolf-riders. The Dunedian rushed to the woods, and there gathered long sticks. They lashed them together along with sturdy cloth, making stretchers from teh two injured. Alfirin and Nildadari were raised on the contraptions and were carried between a pair of horses. The others stood still, looking around at the carnage around them.


----------



## Khamul (Jul 19, 2002)

Surveying the scene around him, Herugurth scowled as he looked at the carnage around him. He wiped his bloody blade on the beaten grass surrounding the company. How he wished that they would be able to leave this accursed tower, but here they were to stay as long as Nildadari could not journey. Maedhros would not be willing to leave with a member of the company lying ill. 

Herugurth began to gather the wretched creatures lying at his feet, and gathered them in a pile in the edge of the forest. He cared not that there would be more coming to eat their remains. It was the Dunedain's problem, not his own.


----------



## Snaga (Jul 19, 2002)

Eäritila came swiftly through the trees, but so silently that they barely noticed her approach. Seeing her stricken comrades being carried thus she feared the worse and went to them at once.

'Set them down a moment!' she cried, her face full of concern. 'They are worsted, and we cannot wait for a house of healing. I will do wait I may with what power is in me. But stand back a little, so I may hear and see all that passes, and watch the road for foes!'

She looked upon them now and saw that though Alfirin had the more wounds upon him, he looked stronger. Whereas Nildadari's life ebbed away it seemed, and her flesh was torn woefully by the teeth of the wolves. She dressed the wounds, and sang softly to her, but in words that none could hear. Turning now to Caimare and Eve she said: 'Come now and hold her hands, she loves thee both e'en with her wild and wayward heart that bids her show thee not. From you she may take strength now.'

Eve came, blinking tears away, and held Nildadari's hand that seemed light and all but lifeless, yet perhaps less cool. 'Caimare!' she called to her brother.

Then Eäritila went to Alfirin, and knelt beside him. 'In him the fire burns brightly, perchance as in all the sons of Man, though too soon it burns out.' She cleansed his wounds, and looked upon him, and marked the bitterness that lay upon his brow. She perceived a great longing there for a return to greatness of his kindred. 'Alas, it shall not come to pass in your time, noble heart!' she whispered sadly. 'But take strength, for I forsee the years lengthen, and the chance may yet come.' Then she cupped his hands together and breathed into them, and lo! It seemed his strength returned somewhat.

Eäritila stood up, and smiling palely said: 'He shall recover! But rest he needs, and care.'

Then she wobbled slightly, and trembled. As though through a haze, Eäritila looked upon Maedhros and said: 'Alas, if I put forth my strength so for others, less do I leave for myself! I must rest awhile.'


----------



## ¤-Elessar-¤ (Jul 19, 2002)

Eäritila adressed Maedhros, but his eyes didnot focus on her for long. They moved instead to Alfirin. When he had been torn to the ground something had gained freedom that had been hidden. Around his neck there hung, on a chain of silver and gold, a small amulet. It was made of what looked to be flawless iron, and on it the symbol of the house of Feanor glinted dully in the noon sun. The Dunedian saw it also, and they had looks of exasperation on their faces. They abandoned the half-dressed wounds of Alfirin and turned to different tasks. The man who seemed to be the leader of the men came to Barahir. "What is this?!? You bring the _Agarwaen_ (bloodstained) with you? You know that he is exiled!" Barahir could only look at the ground in silence.


----------



## chrysophalax (Jul 20, 2002)

Nildadari fought for her life as she felt her strength ebbing. she tried to open her eyes, but they stubbornly refused. Her thoughts began to wander and she felt someone take her hands in theirs. "Caimare!" She called out in her mind, not knowing if indeed she had spoken. Eve and Caimare exchanged looks of fear. Caimare brushed her hair from her face and whispered to her to he was there and their sister also.

Maedhros caught Earitila as she stumbled, picking her up in his arms. "She needs rest. Speak not so! Those of my companions are weary and wounded...assist me in this." He bore her then to a rgassy sport beneath the trees where a few blankets had been cast down. He set her down and knelt at her side, concern darkening his eyes.


----------



## Turgon (Jul 21, 2002)

'How is she?' Turig asked gruffly. 'I fear my help was too little, too late...' Caimare looked up the brigand with a look of contempt in his eyes; yet it mattered little to him, he was passed caring what the company thought of him. 

'As you will, Lordling. For you sister's hurts I am sorry - yet I have seen men of less strength take such wounds and live. Take heart!' He gave the elf half a smile, then walked away, sitting some distance from the company, lost in his own thoughts.


----------



## Snaga (Jul 21, 2002)

Eäritila smiled gratefully at Maedhros. 'Just let me sit here awhiles, lord! I will recover shortly. How is Nildadari? Does she yet recover?'

The grey sky turned to rain, which began in spots but soon fell steadily, without any wind to blow it away. Eäritila pulled her hood over her face and tried to shut it out, still feeling dazed.

Eve looked at Nildadari. She still seemed deathly pale and weak, although perhaps at least Eäritila had pulled her back in time. She stood, and went to talk to Barahir and the leader of the Dunedain. 'My lords, I percieve some dispute lies between you, concerning Alfirin. I know nothing of this, but he has been valient if that helps spare a harsh judgement. But now, my sister's wounds are grave, and we cannot let her walk upon this rain-soaked road. I would beg of you a horse if you have one you might spare for a time, and advice too. I thought to ride to Bree - I will bear her before me. There at some friendly house we will seek rest, and we will stable the steed for you to collect in time.'


----------



## Snaga (Jul 22, 2002)

A ranger stepped forward with a horse that was spare. ‘You may take this one. Alas for his rider, but he will need him no more.’ he said sadly to Eve.

But Maedhros stepped forward, and his mood was dark. He spoke to Barahir. ‘You twain told us you could grant us passage on behalf of the Kings of Men. Yet here it seems you are banned from even walking upon this land, ye who hath spoken ever against this brigand here...' he pointed at Turig. 'Yet how are ye more faithful than he? But now is no time to get answers to such questions. Our road now lies southward to the village and we no longer need a guide. I thank thee for what thou hath done for us, but now we are in haste for Nildadaris wounds have laid her low, and we may not tarry. Perforce I must leave thee to the judgement of thy kinsfolk. But my thanks is always with thee for thy valour on this day. We will rest awhile at the inn: if it is thy fate, meet us there.

Eve took the bridle and saddle from the horse. ‘I need them not,’ she said and sprang lightly onto its back. Then Hergurth and Caimare lifted Nildadari up to her. Crying aloud to the horse in the elven tongue, she set off at speed.

‘Namarie!’ said Earitila softly to Alfirin kissing his brow gently where he lay. ‘Your strength will return soon.’

The others said farewell, but with heavy hearts, for it was an ill parting. Turig brooded and said nothing, but was glad to leave in the company of the elves. Quickly they strode off southwards, and he laboured to keep pace with their tireless feet. They had a wearisome path ahead: thirty leagues along a long and empty road. Turig warned them it would take three days at least.

Eve and Nildadari trotted all the long miles together. Eve cradled her in her arms, and tended her as best she could. She was terribly worried, but there was only so far the horse could travel in a day. Yet onwards she pushed it, coaxing it with kind words that promised hay and apples aplenty when the journeys end was reached. At times, she lightened the load, by getting down to allow the horse carry only Nildadari.

So it was she came to northgate of Bree in the small hours of the second day of travel, when Maedhros and the other elves were still but halfway down the road. The gate was locked, and Bill Thistle the Gatekeeper was asleep. Eve climbed quickly over the gate and banged on the door of his small gatehouse until he awoke. Grumbling and moaning he opened the gate, through his sleep to in awe at seeing two elves to question them closely. Eve did not stop to exchange pleasantries but merely asked directions to the inn.

'Silver Dragon! By the hill. You cant miss it! Good night!'

Eagerly now she ran leading the horse the final steps. The inn loomed tall and dark, but the windows were dark. Only a few wisps of smoke came from the chimney where the fire had burnt low. All the guests were asleep. Undeterred, Eve pounded on the door, and cried in her clear voice. 'Let me in! My sister is dying! Let me in by Elbereth the fair!'


----------



## ¤-Elessar-¤ (Jul 23, 2002)

The company rode off, and Barahir stared after them. Minutes passed in near silence, as the Dunedian gathered their wounded and dead, and all other scraps and weapons that proved still useable. Alfirin rose to a sitting position, and grabbed for his bent and torn sword. He used it as a cane, helping him get to his feet. Blood gushed openly from his half-sewn wounds, but he did not notice it. He took one step, and the bent blade shattered. He fell to his knees, where he first noticed that his leg was turned at a very perticular angle. He looked around, and saw a horse standing without a rider. He jumped, all of his strength shooting into his one good leg, and landed in the saddle. He turned the horse, shot a fleeting 'thank you' glance at Barahir, and rode southward before anyone noticed him. 

His mind was racing. How could Maedhros say such things? Was he not traitor? Had he not been unfaithful? He had slain the King of Doraith of old? he was surely Maedhros, tall and fell of the sons of Feanor... Maedhros the one handed... Had he yet not learned that little could be said of a man by what others think? If that had held true, would Fingon had ever rescued him from that lonely cliff? For was it not Maedhros himself who had agreed to leave the entire host of Fingolfin to cross the grinding ice in the north?

But now the mind of Alfirin was completely usurped in the pain that was caused by riding the damned horse. He planned to go to Bree, though he knew not which way the elves would go. He had friends, if not kinsmen, and many of them were in bree. He would need aid for his wounds, a keen blade, and gossip.


----------



## Elbereth (Jul 23, 2002)

Inside the Silver Dragon Inn, a stirring could be heard as Eve waited impatiently outside of the door. Nildadari then let out a weak groan of pain, as Eve held her up in her arms. Eve began pounding the door again in dire urgency.

"Let us in! For Eru sakes let us in!!!"

The stirring became louder and then she heard a lady's voice behind the closed door.

"Deary me! I'm coming, I'm coming. Give an old gal a chance to get to the door."

The thick wooden door of the Inn pushed open and Eve gave a sigh of relief. "Oh thank goodness! Please you must help me! My sister is dying."

The Innkeeper, a plump lady with bright red hair and a kind round face wasted no time with introductions, guiding Eve and Nildadari into an empty room. Laying Nildadari on a cot, the Innkeeper instructed Eve to go to the kitchen to boil some water and return with some herbs that lie in a tin by the hearth. While Eve ran to the kitchen, she tended to Nidadari's wounds. 

Eve did as she was instructed, returning momments later with a small linen bag herbs and a kettle of boiled water. 

"Good dear girl, now let me do my work." said the InnKeeper to Eve. 

The Innkeeper then took the small bag of herbs and poured a handful of its contents into a nearby pewter bowl and crushed the herbs into a fine powder with a smooth round stone. She then poured the boiling water into the herb powder and mixed it until it became a thin paste, which she used to smooth over Nildadari's wounds. 

Nildadari moaned softed as the mixture was applied...but before long the strain on her face lessened and she soon fell into a peaceful sleep. 

"Will she be all right?" Eve asked softly as the Inn keeper finished wrapping her wounds. 

The Inn keeper let out a sigh and wiped her round face with her apron. Without looking up from Nildadari, the Inn keeper said confidently, "She be fine...although it was rough going at first. Thank Eru above that you got here in time. For she had little time left indeed. But my herbs are famous for fixing what ails you." She looked up at Eve, "It's none of my business where you come from, or how she was hurt. But I suggest you stay here for awhile, before you head out again. Your sister needs rest and lots of it."

"Thank you and we will." Eve replied greatfully.

The Inn Keeper smiled and nodded and then headed out of the room.

"Oh, and my name is Mrs. Fairweather. I'm the Inn Keeper here at the Silver Dragon. And if you need any assistance, please let me know. I will do what I can to help you." said Mrs. Fairweather with a kindly smile. 

"Thank you." Eve said as Mrs. Fairweather left the room, closing the door silently behind her.


----------



## chrysophalax (Jul 23, 2002)

Nildadari awoke in a haze of pain, her arms on fire.She looked blearily around to see where she was. At once Eve was at her side. "Nil? Nil, are you with us once again? Sister, I feared we had lost you back there." She stroked Nildadari's hair and wished she could make her pain diasappear. She also wished the others would arrive soon.She had never been around Men very mcuh at all and she was very ill at ease.

"I'll be back." she said and called for Mrs. Fairweather, to see if the woman had anything to ease her sister's pain. Nildadari meanwhile, cursed herself for letting herself become injured, thereby slowing Maedhros' quest.


----------



## Elbereth (Jul 23, 2002)

"Oh come on Fairweather, darling...just one more pint? I sweear I'll be going home when I'm done." slurred a peppered hair old man at the bar.

"Aye! You should be going home Mr. Pennywhistle! Your dear wife will be worried! " Mrs. Fairweather declared. 

"Oye! And why would I be wanting to head home when you know the Silver Dragon is like a second home to me already! Whench! Get me a Pint!" 

"Whench indeed!" says Mrs. Fairweather, she then snickers to herself, "You want a pint! I'll give you a pint you old fuddy duddy!" She goes to the back and fills a large Pint with her special concoction of clear hot chili sauce. Placing the Pint in front of the grumbling Mr. Pennywhistle...Mrs. Fairweather, stifles a laugh with her hand. "Here is you Pint Mr. Pennywhistle...on the house!"

"That is better! Nice to see a woman who knows her place in the world!", with that he picks up the Pint with a wide and proud smile spread across his face, and throws the hot liquid down his throat. Suddenly, Mr. Pennywhistle's face turns a bright shade of red...and he spits the liquid all over the bar in front of him, choking and gasping for water.

Mrs. Fairweather is now beside herself with laughter...but manages to deliver him a pitcher of water without spilling too much. A man from across the room yells out, "HA! You got him good Fairweather lass!" The room then fills with laughter.

"Ack! You're a devil of a woman!" Mr. Pennywhistle yells out between gulps of water.

Between hearty laughter and tears Mrs. Fairweather replies, "That'll teach you, you old fool...now cool off and go home to your wife already!!! And let's not have any hard feelings now...you know it was for your own good!"

Grumbling, Mr. Pennywhistle walks out of the bar, bumping into Eve as she bolts into the room. Mrs. Fairweather is still wiping the tears from her eyes and giggling to herself as Eve appears. Eve's face is full of fear and worry.


----------



## Turgon (Jul 23, 2002)

Turig sat in a dark corner of the tap-room, taking the measure of the Dragon's patrons - there was no danger here, just a few weather-worn travellers resting up for the night and a merry assortment of simple village folk. Yet he felt uncomfortable in presence of so many people, stifled almost, by the close atmosphere and mindless laughter. 

A brightly-dressed hobbit approached the brigand and bowing low, gave him a broad-beaming smile. 'Hello there Good Sir and welcome to Bree! I see that you travel in the company of the Fair Folk? Perchance you're an elf-friend and learned in lore? How about a tale?'

'Yes! A tale! A tale!' roared the crowd. Turig's head was pounding now as all eyes were turned towards him.

'A tale?' he growled. 'I could tell you a tale whose lightest words would freeze your blood and send you running back to your hole in terror - would you like to hear it?' 

But the dark gleam in the brigand's eyes was enough, the young halfling turned tail indeed, fleeing through the door and into the night without so much as a farewell...


----------



## roguelion (Jul 23, 2002)

*enter Thorvold*

The door to the inn swings open and a burly Dwarf enters. He stops and slowly glances around, checking every corner and face for signs of hostility. Thorvold (the dwarf) then walks over to the Bar maid. "Ill have a tankard of whatever ye have that is good, and somthing to sooth the hunger pains in my stomach". He then throws a few coins on the counter and turns to find a table in a dark corner and sit & await his meal.


----------



## YayGollum (Jul 24, 2002)

*the door swings open again, this time revealing three more unruly customers, one, a wide-eyed Dwarf with a mace, another, a short human-looking thing with very rusty armor, and lastly, a hulking giant of a human, loosely holding a huge battle axe, they squeeze through the full tables to get up to the bar, the Dwarf uses his mace to help him up onto a stool, then looks around for someone to serve him* "Uh, excuse me? Can a Dwarf get a drink around here? What's the specialty of the house?" 
*the human-looking thing (a Beorning) grabs a seat and pulls his helmet off to bang on the counter* "Hey! A little service for me and my friends! I hope you have v&f here!" *leans over to Tolir* "You're gonna love this stuff. It's a great Beorning specialty!" 
*the human (Tolir) gently lowers himself onto a chair, wincing when it creaks, then decides to stand up and lean on a wall* "I hope so!" *starts panicking* "Oh, great! Where's my axe?"
"Calm down! I got it right here." *hands him an axe now sticky and smelling of ale from the floor which the human grips tightly now*


----------



## chrysophalax (Jul 24, 2002)

Nildadari began to feel better after the ministrations of Mrs. Fairweather. She sat up and pulled on some clean clothes from her pack with the help of Eve. She held her arms up and looked at her healing wounds. "These will make a nice story,one day, should I live to tell it!" she grinned to herself. "Eve, where are the others? Is it just the two of us here?" A burst of laughter came from the common room just then and she got up and started for the door, but Eve deterred her. "You're not well yet. Should you not rest?" 

Nildadari glared at Eve and pushed past her. She stopped dead as she entered the room and almost turned to go back to her room. Turig had come with them! She could feel her face flush as she got a grip on herself and went into the room and sat near the fire, Eve coming reluctantly to join her.


----------



## Elbereth (Jul 24, 2002)

Mrs. Fairweather is serving up her special brew of V&F for the weather worn Beorning when she notices Nildadari enter the common room looking weak but stubbornly determined, as she takes a seat by the fireplace.

"Aye girl! I see you have resurfaced from the dead and reentered the world of the living. It is good to see you are up and about." 

*Then to Eve*..."Although don't you think that you should not have let her out...she still looks a little peaked."

*To Nildadari* "Dear girl, you should be resting some more me thinks."

"I appreciate your concern Mrs. Fairweather, and I will forever be greatful for your assistance. But I can't stand to be locked in my room any longer. I can't let you or Eve keep me as a caged bird!" Nildadari declared stubbornly

Mrs. Fairweather bright green eyes lit up as she chuckled to herself. "Well Eru bless...I could tell you got spirit girl. By all means, I love to have you join us." She then called over a barmaid...."Veanne...get this girl a blackberry brandy." The barmaid nods and fetches the drink. 

"My blackberry brandy is famous in these parts for it's healing qualities. Not to mention it is quite tasty." Mrs. Fairweather says chuckling warmly. Then the barmaid returns with the drink and Mrs. Fairweather winks at the girls before she turns to the bar to thirsty Beorning who is now banging for a second round of V&F.


----------



## ¤-Elessar-¤ (Jul 24, 2002)

Alfirin arrived to the walls of the city. He grumbled to himself, it had begun raining, and his makeshift bandages were coming off quickly, allowing the salty taste of blood to run into his mouth again. He had left his horse a ways back, not wanting to be seen. he was in a secluded part of the wall now, blocked from view by trees and other growth. He dropped down to his knees with a grunt of pain, and crawled through the hole that he had made in his youth, moving an old rotting cart out of the way, and replacing it when he finished. He was growing queasy. His stomach was turning over and over, and his head was spinning. He came to the door, and knocked once, before passing out and falling through it, into the back door of the kitchen to the Silver Dragon. His friend Emmund worked here, and Alfirin had oft been known to wash dishes and clean the front room in exchange for food and keep.


----------



## YayGollum (Jul 24, 2002)

*Truor hands Tolir his other v&f* "Now, tell me what you think of that!"
*Tolir grabs the strange-smelling drink and downs it quickly, noticing that he actually had to chew a part of it and makes a disgusted face which Truor notices*
"What? You don't like the raw fish? That's the best part!"
*Tolir slams the glass down on the counter and frantically looks for a decent place to spew it's unconventional contents*
"Huh. Guess he doesn't have the stomach for it. oh well. More for me!"

*Boffin still waits for the specialty of the house and is appalled by Tolir and Truor's actions*


----------



## Elbereth (Jul 25, 2002)

Mrs. Fairweather hands Tolir a brass spitton, which he thankfully grabs from her and then spews the chewed up contents of V&F into it. It was a gross sight indeed. Tolir wipes his mouth with his sleeve and then grabs mug of ale to rinse out his mouth. 

Mrs. Fairweather then fills a pint of 1420 malt (a specialty of the Silver Dragon, as it has now become quite rare to find elsewhere), which she hands to the Boffin who is still disgusted by the earlier scene. He thanks her properly and hands her a gold coin, but is still muttering under his breath about his friends ludeness. 

Then from the kitchen Emmund came out and went to the Mrs. Fairweather and whispered urgently of his ailing friend in the kitchen. She then instructed him to set him up in the servants quarters towards the back of the Inn. He did as she instructed. Mrs. Fairweather then returned to the bar and poured a special elixer into a decanter and then called over the young barmaid Veanne to bring the elixer to Emmund in hope that it will help his ailing friend.


----------



## chrysophalax (Jul 26, 2002)

Seeing Eve coming to join Nildadari at her table, Turig reluctantly left his seat and stalked over to join them. His scowls caused other denizens of the bar to avoid eye-contact with him. He sat down and greeted them with a stiff nod and called to the innkeeper for a round of drinks.

Nildadari wondered what had happened since the wolf-attack and they both took turns filling her in on events. "Has anyone seen the Ranger?" she asked and was startled by the surly look on Turig's face.


----------



## Maedhros (Jul 28, 2002)

I wondered to myself the extent of this journey. Nildadari lay wounded by the last attack, Eäritila was exhausted by healing and helping Nil, thankfully the others are relatively unharmed. In a few days, all will be ready and we can continue. This last attack seemed strange to me. The ferocity of these creatures looked almost surreal. Can it be that Magnus has grown that strong since I last met him. I'm not sure it's his doing, but I feel like he was guiding them.

Still, I can't help but wonder about Alfirin. There is something strangely familiar about that ranger. The amulet that he has. No it's impossible.
I remember after the War of Wrath, the host of the Valar were victorious and Maglor and me prepared ourselves to fulfill our oath, even against impossible odds.

We slew the guards and fled from Eönwë, yet he was right and our right to the Silmarils had become void, and that the oath was vain. The pain that the Silmaril inflicted in my hand was unbereable and I cast myself to the fire, but I remember that I saw my Maglor, and he too was in pain with the Silmaril, but did he survived? Can it be that he survived. I have looked in the Halls of Mandos and didn't find him.
It's good that the Rangers are following us.

I went to the entrance of the Inn, there I found something peculiar. Pieces of torn bandages that led to the kitchen. There I saw Alfirin being attended by the cook. Then I said: "Cook, what is your name." He answered: "Emmund my lord, I'm tending my friend Alfirin." "Wait" I replied: "Help me get him upstairs to my room where he can be tended by Eäritila."
And so I went upstairs with Emmund to seek the healing ways of Eäritila.


----------



## ¤-Elessar-¤ (Jul 28, 2002)

(I'll have another episode to this dream, so don't make me awake yet, at least not without me falling back into the abyss)
Loss of blood, mild hypothermia, and a high fever combined, and he was out cold. His dreams, though, flew with unsurpassed clearity and reality...

He was in his own world, immages flew by. There was a man, standing there, beating his mother. Beating her for her sins. And there he stood, his hands drenched in the blood of the man who had been his father all of his life... and yet he did not know how he did it. There must be some weapon, some thing that crushed the big man's skull. There were blunt things everywhere, but not in his hands... There was only blood on the table, and on him... Perhaps he had carried the man here? Where was his mother? She had been here a second ago... no, wait. It's dark outside, it was morning when his mother was being beaten... what happened. And then the men came. He asked them for help, but they looked at him, and at the body, and they scoffed. Apparently they had heard of his mother's sin. He must be away from these men, they were sure to do him harm..

Suddenly the pendant around his neck, the one his mother had given him last night, before the news spread even to his own ears, seemed to be pulsing with some foriegn energies. He looked up, and saw his opening. He liften teh table, body and all, and threw it at the men in front of him. He then ran. He jumped onto a stood with one foot, and sprung up to the top of the table. He jumped down, right atop the astonished men. Men he had grown up to admire and respect. He double-handed one over the head, nocking him out. He grabbed his sword, and ran.


----------



## Snaga (Jul 30, 2002)

Eäritila stood near the door looking with bewilderment at the scene before her. What was this place? She had never been in an inn before. She saw many strangers of different kinds and races drinking merrily, and smiled at their mirth but was uneasy.

The place seemed dark and strange to her, with an unfamiliar bustle. She had thought there might be singing in such places, but there was just chatter amongst friends and drunken laughter.

She looked curiously at some small folk in the corner, swinging their legs from the chairs that were too big for them. Were these periannath? She looked away again not wishing to stare.

Who was the master or lady of this hall? How might one get a meal and a cup of wine? Suddenly she felt quite unaccustomed to life outside Alqualondë, unsure of herself. But to others in room, she seemed to shine with a delicate beauty, like a bright candle in the dark, as only one who has lived in Valinor will.


----------



## chrysophalax (Jul 31, 2002)

Earitila saw the others seated at at table near the fire and hastened to join them. Turig threw his up his hand to get the innkeeper's attention and soon they were all engrossed in the first decent meals they'd had in weeks. Earitila wondered where Maedhros was, and grew concerned upon finding that none of the others had seen him recently.


----------



## Snaga (Aug 3, 2002)

Eäritila ate for a time, recovering her strength. Then seeing Mrs Fairweather passing, she stopped her with a friendly smile and said: 'Have you seen the leader of our party, the tall elf-lord Maedhros.'

'Yes indeed, my dear I believe I saw him disappear upstairs.'

'Oh thank you!' Eäritila replied, much relieved. Then she stood up gracefully, and took the inn-keepers hands in thanks, and looking at her said: 'This is a homely place you keep here, Mrs Fairweather. And I hear you gave great help to my dear friend Nildadari. 'Tis but a small way to repay you, but perhaps I might sing a song for the company that is gathered here tonight. The elves know a few songs!' she said. 'If there be a lute or harp here, I will sing awhiles, but first I will go and seek Maedhros, for my heart tells me he needs me for some purpose.'

And so saying she passed upstairs to where Maedhros was waiting with Alfirin.


----------



## Maedhros (Aug 4, 2002)

Dear Eäritila, I have been waiting for you. Alfirin needs of your healing ways. He was been following us for sometime now.
I pray that you would help him regain his strenght. His friend Emmund has been helping him, but he has not the skills necessary to heal him.


----------



## ¤-Elessar-¤ (Aug 4, 2002)

Alfirin moaned, and his mind once again raced elsewhere. 

He was running. The man was there, the elf he had seen. Elves were smart! Surely he would know who it was. He followed quietly, taking to the trees like a squirrel. He lost the strange elf, but surely he would be here somewhere. He called out, and no one answered. He begged, and pleaded even, and still there was no answer. He had little strength left, and fell to the dirt path, taking in a mouthfull of dirt and dust. It was hours later he awoke, and spat dirt from his mouth. Suddenly, though, he stopped, and listened closely. There was laughing. The voice sounded oddly familiar. And there was music too! The most beautiful he had ever heard. He lay on the ground, pulling himself silently up the path. He came to the spot, the people were off to his left, down by the creek. His mind was racing, telling him to run! To run, they would kill him surely, if they knew what he had done. But curiosity drove him, and he peered over the side, down the steep decent from the road, and to the creek. There was the elf! He was sitting beside a fire. He was singing, and dressing a wound on the head of a frail looking woman. He looked, and his eyes suddenly watered. The woman was his mother, and she was beaten badly. And, on the ground beside both of them, was a bloody shovel. It all came to him, all at once, and most everything made sense. He began to cry softly, but it was lost over the voice of the elf. He lay there, halfway in the middle of the road, and slept dreamlessly the rest of the night. He awoke the next morning, and found his mother deserted and sleeping. He came to her, and held her head in his lap. She seemed so frail, so breakable. He cried at seeing her like this. That foul man, the man he had loved as father all of his life, had done this too her, and all because of him. He cried harder. Only later would he learn that his mother had lost much in that attack. It left her paralyzed, and her lungs were forever bad, for the amount of blood that had spilt into them.... his mind raced foreward. He remembered the fell winter. She was sick, as she had always been. Only now she was white, and her fingers were shaking. She held his hand in hers, and there she told him about Maglor, son of Feanor. There she told him the full truth of her sin, and there he learned just how he had been soiled before birth. And, as he cried once again, his mother died, the grip of her hand lessening until it was gone, and the bright light was extinguished from her eyes. 

In later years the lord Elrond had taken him in, feeling sorry for all that had befallen him, and party for his knowledge of his parentage. He had secretly learned much, of the old world. He learned of his father, his uncles, and his grandfather. And he had felt all the dirtier for it... suddenly the dream raced even again. And he was looking into the eyes of an elf on a horse, and he knew the elf, though he knew not his purpose....

Alfirin dreamt no more.


----------



## Maedhros (Aug 21, 2002)

Excellent news then Eäritila, Alfirin will be all right then. We shall wait until he is healed and you have rested, we will go to this place that you call Rivendell. I will have a reunion with Elrond. It been a long time since I last saw him. I wonder what will happen when we meet again.


----------



## chrysophalax (Aug 21, 2002)

Maedhros descended the stairs and the others gathered, seeing his face set with purpose. He told them to make ready, that as soon as it was light they would begin the journey to Imladris, to seek our Elrond and inform him of his quest. Grateful to have a set course of action before them, they each went to their rooms to gather together their belongings and ask Mrs. Fairweather for provisions.

As he watched them go, his heart was heavy, knowing that Elrond was not likely to receive him kindly, if at all.


----------



## EverEve (Aug 21, 2002)

Eve waited patiently while the others talked to Mrs. Fairweather about provisions. As she waited, her eyes darted to the faces of her companoins, and last they settled on her sister with much worry. She swore to herself that from then on, she would at least try to act more kindly to her sister, her kin. And with that, her heart lightened a little, and she began to prepare herself for the trip ahead.


----------



## Turgon (Aug 23, 2002)

Turig stood in the courtyard of _The Dragon_ his cloak wrapped tightly around him. A steady drizzle had begun to fall, and a cold wind was blowing in from the east. It was always thus in the northlands, fickle weather and muddy roads. Turig almost wished himself back in the inn, sitting in the tap-room beside a roaring fire. Almost... but not quite.

The brigand had procured horses for the company, rundown nags for the most part, and one or two tired old work-horses - but they would get them to Rivendell at a pinch. Strangely, Turig was looking forward to the journey; Rivendell was a legend to him, an elvish fantasy, mentioned only in children's tales. He was beginning to feel that he had been ensnared in an old story himself - first Elf-lords, then dragons, what next...?


----------



## Khamul (Aug 26, 2002)

Herugurth came with a noticeable weight taken off of his shoulders. He preferred the wild and rugged country to the constant ill-tuned singing of these men, and the visions that too much ale brings to the weaker. 

He brushed pasted Turig, brushing the outlaw aside. After a few steps, he looked back. How could one be so helpless in this rain, and yet not so in battle? Herugurth himself feared fire, knowing that though the immortal life was given to all of his kindred, yet the searing pain that fire brings would stay in his mind for the same period of time. Eating his mind, burning his ambition, his passion, his flame. 

Turning around he mumbled, "My apologies...ma..Turig." Without another word, he hurried up the almost running Maedhros. A fire burned in his eyes, yet it was not something that Herugurth feared, though he was sure that the enemies Maedhros would feel the fear of looking into his eyes, knowing that their doom was running with the same speed as Maedhros, charging, ducking, swinging. What strength there was in the character of Maedhros!

Soon the company reached the barn, which seemed to have been purposely placed, to give the guest second thoughts about staying in the inn. Thinking to himself, "Well, 'tis too late now, my doom shall be great, and my reward plenty. My life shall be forfeit for Maedhros, I can feel it."

Glancing toward Maedhros, Herugurth suddenly thought about the great land of Valinor. Of the Gods watching your moves in delight, as a young child watches an ant, or a toy freshly built. He began to long for that which he had sworn was a mockery of his kind. Maturity is not a measure of age, or age a measure of maturity. It is the simple things which Herguruth now longed for, and here he was, in the middle of Middle Earth...


----------



## chrysophalax (Aug 27, 2002)

At last everyone had gathered together their gear and outside to be greeted by the sight of some of the scruffiest horses any of them had ever seen. Maedhros looked at Turig with scorn in his eyes but said nothing. 

Caimare grinned sardonically. "I hope they didn't cost you _too_ dear, Turig. Your compassion is evident as you appear to have rescued these...animals from certain death as meat pies for the Inn."
Turig shot him a malevolent glance. "Elven gratitude, how heart-warming." He walked over to the nearest nag and threw his pack on over it's rump. He then mounted and sat looking down on the rest of the group. "Well?"


----------



## EverEve (Aug 29, 2002)

Though these were some of saddest animals Eve had ever set eyes on, her heart went out to the creatures. Walking towards a scruffy bay, a smile was clearly evident on her face. Softly, she rubbed the face of the horse. A difference in the animal's eyes was immidiate. Nickering softly the horse leaned into her carress. "A fine steed this horse will be!" she declared. "For he is kind and sweet in mind and spirit. He is willing to please." *turns to the inn-keeper* "I thank you." 

With this she sprung lightly to the horses back. As she settled into the saddle, laying her pack across the horses back, the bay's kind eyes sparkled, and his neck was arched and his head held high. Lightly patting his neck, Eve leaned foward and whispered kind, encouraging words in Elvish, and to herself she thought 'I must come up with a name for this horse. A name that will suit him well.'


----------



## Turgon (Aug 29, 2002)

'Mmph... Think I'll call this one _Meat-pie_.' Turig laughed as he swung himself into the saddle - a half-smile playing across his face - unusual for the surly brigand. Then turning to Eve he said: 'I have heard that the Elven-folk can work wonders with animals such as these... I daresay that by the time we reach Rivendell they will be worthy of the King of Rohan himself...'


----------



## Elfarmari (Sep 2, 2002)

Barahir impatiently waited for the company to start down their path. Hidden in the forest with his horse outside of Bree, he had time to let his mind wander. How his life had changed. He finally caught the outlaw who murdered his sister, only to find he pitied Turig, no, that wasn't the right word. Admired? no. Hated? no. Understood, maybe. He was now an outlaw of sorts himself; exiled from his kin because of his belief in Alfirin's innocence. The Dunedain were not perfect judges of character, but still above Turig's kind in Barahir's mind. What fit companions these High-Elves straight from the Blessed Realm have chosen! Three men, rejected by their own kindreds. 

Well Maedhros, Eru must be watching over you, or you would not have made it this far. Let us hope that Elrond greets you with more warmth than can be hoped for.


----------



## EverEve (Sep 2, 2002)

Looking at Turig, Eve simply smiled. "My people have always loved animals. But I myself am drawn to the horses. After all, they have saved me many a-time while I was off on quests or wanderings or such things with their quick feet and loving hearts." Eve ran her hands through her horse's mane. 'Perhaps a good name for this kind beast would be Malanna, for it means Gold Gift, and that is what you are equal in worth to me.' As she stroked his neck, she murmured quietly to herself, "You live up to your name Malanna, though you will always be as good as your name in my heart."

Smiling kindly at her companions Eve loudly asked. "So are we ready to go? Rivendell is far, and its beem awhile since my travels have brought me to that place."


----------



## chrysophalax (Sep 4, 2002)

With all of the company mounted and ready to ride, they bade Mrs. Fairweather farewell and set out eastward, toward the mountain pass wherein lay Imladris the dwelling of Elrond. Maedhros brooded darkly on his coming encounter with him. It was more than likely Elrond would refuse to see him, yet he longed to speak to Elrond, to tell him of his intentions in returning Dior's sons to their kindred after so long a time.


----------



## Maedhros (Sep 6, 2002)

*Journey to Rivendell*

As we began our journey, I had a feeling of dread. Interesting, even after all these years, I'm still haunted by the Oath. All of the Deeds that me and my brothers did, just because of the Oath, because I had a moment of weakness. I, as the leader of the House of Fëanor, after my father died, had as much to blame as my father. I shouldn't have left them burn the ships at Losgar. A great evil could have been stopped.
The perversions of my people, especially my brothers, and mine. Am I doing it all over again. This party is following me, just as I followed my father all of those years.
Now I go to face one of the victims of my actions Elrond. Even tought my brother spared the brothers life, we shouldn't have attacked their host, yet I was driven by my honor and pride. This is but the beginning, I wonder how he will feel after he sees me again after all of this time. Can I face him? And more importantly, how do I face the twins that my brothers left to die in the woods?


----------



## ¤-Elessar-¤ (Sep 9, 2002)

And Alfirin rode in the center of the company. He did not seem to move, as he sat atop the horse. He did not speak, and he made no other act to signal life, or death, for that matter. The dreams had awakened memories, and the memories had rekindled flames of wrath and clouds of sorrow. His body was still badly beaten, and many of his wounds were open, and ice was slowly forming on the exposed flesh. Suddenly he opened his eyes, unable to take the grotesque scenes that were raining on him like a hailstorm within the confines of his mind. His eyes darted around in quick reconization, and then up, to find that it was just past dusk. He made a low moan, the only sound he could bring from his bruised lungs. Barahir turned and looked at him, partly shocked and partly releived. Alfirin saw, though, that it would not be enough to make the company halt, as halt it should. He shifted his weight as best he could, and fell off of the horse to the ground. His blankets and cloaks fell beside him. He rolled, rather painfully, over, so that he had access to his one decently working arm. He began to frantically write runes into the soft dirt. They were in ancient high elvish, the first set of runes to present themselves out of Alfirin's battered mind. Barahir could not read them, but Maedhros took a look. 'Trolls ahead. Stop' The words were not poetic, or beautiful, but their meaning struck home...


----------



## chrysophalax (Sep 13, 2002)

Nildadari gritted her teeth as the Dunedan lay on the ground, apparently having some sort of vision. "We have no time for this!" she thought in disgust. She watched as Earitila dismounted quickly and knelt at his side. "She is far too trusting, that one. Are all Elves from the West so concilliatory?"

Maedhros straightened and told the others what Alfirin had written. The decision was made to make the trip to Imladris as fast as possible, using every bit of day-light they could and trusting to luck for the rest. Nildadari, Caimare, Herugurth and Eve had a short, spirited conversation as to the best route and who would lead them . In the end , it was decided that Caimare and Nildadari would lead and every effort was made to get Alfirin back on his horse and the party out the back gate with all speed.


----------



## Khamul (Sep 15, 2002)

Herugurth paused as he surveyed the scene of this man, forcing the company into a monotonous and wearing journey. Does one really have to have a vision constantly? 

Speaking towards the remainder of the group, "Why do we need to listen to this filty man? I am tired of his constant prophecy and mysticism. We are the mightier, we determine our destiny. Not men! I do not care what he has to say, I shall go by the path which takes us most quickly to Lord Elrond."

Pausing, he let go of his grip on the man, letting the others help him into the saddle of his great horse...

----------------------------------------

Camaire's horse sped ahead, trying to keep up with the speed of the steed of Nildadari. His head twisted constantly, seeing all of the land. "Maybe that man was not right after all."


----------



## Elfarmari (Sep 17, 2002)

Barahir rode up and eased in beside Alfirin. "My friend here is prone to fits that seem like madness or prophecy to some. When the fit takes him, he knows not what he does. Whether Alfirin is right or wrong cannot be known until we encounter or do not encounter trolls." Riding his horse closer to Maedhros, "I would advise you to go warily whatever path you take. If you wish, I can show you a swift road to Imladris, or a slower route more hidden from hostile eyes. Which is most needed I cannot tell." (looking back at Alfirin) "Alfirin is in need of rest and healing. Because of this I would urge you to take the shortest route, were it not for his warning."


----------



## Turgon (Sep 17, 2002)

'What is this?' Turig laughed. 'Trolls on the Great Road? It is a thing unheard of! We will be quite safe unless we leave the road and go looking for trouble. Troll country is to north, in the shelter of hills. If our company is strong, we need fear nothing...'

The Brigand cast his eyes towards the ragged grey sky. Storm clouds were gathering to the north and east, hanging with sullen menace above the Weather Hills. Turig was eager to reach Rivendell ere the weather worstened. Spurring his horse onward, he followed hard upon the trail of Camarië. 'Come on!' he yelled to those still behind. 'If we get seperated then misfortune will surely fall upon us...'


----------



## chrysophalax (Sep 18, 2002)

Hearing the truth in Turig's words, the company proceeded along the road, pushing the horses as much as possible in their condition. Barahir rode at Alfirin's side, keeping a wary eye on him. Worry etched his young features as he steadied his companion in the saddle. He hadn't seen Alfirin like this in a long while and it concerned him if it should happen during combat.

The others rode silently, each other lost in their own thoughts. Maedhros brooded as he contemplated his reception by Elrond and he shook himself, telling himself that it did no good to anticipate what Elrond might do.


----------



## Turgon (Sep 19, 2002)

It was late when the company finally reached Bruinen, the last few days had been a trial for them all. It had rained for three days straight, turning the road into a river of mud. Hard-going for Turig's hacks. And with the memory of Alfirin's prophecy casting a shadow over them as they made their way through the Trollshaws, tempers had been freyed and hot words spoken. Yet at first sight of the river the mood had lightened, and as the company set up camp for the night they laughed amongst themselves. For the House of Elrond was almost in sight.


----------



## Maedhros (Sep 20, 2002)

Were almost there, I thought. The raining is non stop. Look at me, the great warrior, with dirty hands of blood because of the Kinslaying. I have taken part in countless battles against hordes of orcs, balrogs and yet I worry about what Elrond is going to say to me. I wonder what would my friend Fingon would think of me if he saw me like this.
I have fallen from the highest to the very bottom. We who lived in paradise and managed ourselves with honor and yet we killed inocents and our own kind.
I wonder if there is truly redemption for one such as I.


----------



## chrysophalax (Sep 20, 2002)

The ravines and small streams surronding Imladris had taken their toll on everyone, fraying their tempers. Herugurth's horse had taken a wrong step and fallen into one of the crevasses. Herugurth flung himself off it in time, and this did nothing to improve his mood. Refusing to ride double, he strode angrily along, glowering.

Up ahead, they could see a few scouts up in the pass watching them approach. Apprehensively the company rode up to closest of them and Maedhros greeted them, stating who he was. Arrows were instantly nocked and a sword was pointed at his heart. "You and these will come before Master Elrond." The Elf said in a cold voice. "Though were I you, I would not hope for welcome or aid."


----------



## ¤-Elessar-¤ (Sep 21, 2002)

(for the record, you're all completely phsyco  )

The two days of uninterrupted travel had eased Alfirin's feaver, and he was becoming slightly agitated by the constant zig-zag of the company. He knew the shortest way to Imladris, and wished only that he had the strength to speak. 

On they went, until at last they came upon a sentry of the lord Elrond. The sentry spoke, "Though were I you, I would not hope for welcome or aid.." There was a moment of silence. The elf from the sentry did not seem to recognize the high elves from the west. 

Finally, a grunt of a response came from a figure atop a pony, who was encased in a large wool blanket. 

The elf went over, lifted the blanked from the figure's head, and made a scoffing laugh. "Alfirin, it has been long since you last visited us. It looks as though someone has been taking it easy on you, yes? Last time you came you could not even ride a horse."

Alfirin's face was bruised, and there were great bags under his eyes; The company thought he still was rather ill looking, but there was a fire in his eyes, which gave him the strength to speak, "You, Uiloth, are just wrathful for but that Elrond holds me higher in his heart than thou." 

At this, Uiloth turned with anger in his face, and shouted over his shoulder. "Come over here, to my men. You will all dis-arm yourselves, before you are allowed into the citadel."


----------



## EverEve (Sep 21, 2002)

Eve slipped off her horse, and fingered her sword. She let the hood of her cloak fall backwards as she slowly and reluctantly untied her sword from her waist. Humblely, she handed the sentry her sword, as well as her bow and arrows. Then, quickly, she leaped back in the saddle, feeling strange to not have her sword at her hip to bang mercilessly into her.


----------



## Elfarmari (Sep 22, 2002)

"Not all hold their place in Lord Elrond's heart as their highest achievement. Whether we think it justified or not, let us surrender our weapons and proceed; we will accomplish nothing otherwise." Barahir rode forward, handing his sword and bow to Uiloth, and waiting for the others to follow. "While I understand the welcome you have shown us, there is no need for it. Do you think Mandos would allow Maedhros leave to return to Middle Earth for violence? Afirin and myself are well known to you, and you know we bear no ill-will to Lord Elrond. Elrond is known for his wisdom, should you not let peaceful travelers ask for council?"


----------



## chrysophalax (Sep 23, 2002)

The Elven guard narrowed his eyes at the Ranger. "Your words are truly spoken, however this is a matter that hearkens back far beyond your time, Edain. Master Elrond will not be pleased to find that one of Feanor's mis-begotten sons is here within the confines of his realm. There is little, if any, love for _this one_ ," he said contemptuously, nodding toward Maedhros, "in the heart of Elrond."

As he spoke, the other Elves with him moved cautiously toward the company and disarmed them, though for a moment it looked as though Turig might put up some resistance. Maedhros looked long at him and with an oath, Turig cast his weapons at the feet of the nearest Elf. Seeing that all were now disarmed, their guide turned and they passed swiftly up the road to the abode of Elrond.


----------



## Dengen-Goroth (Sep 24, 2002)

Elrond remained impassive as his aid spoke to him.
"He has come unto my land, that curse unto the lands of Arda ever marred by the demon of the same fell cast as he himself. Bring him before me."


----------



## ¤-Elessar-¤ (Sep 24, 2002)

The company dis-armed. They all made their way down into the valley in complete silence. Maedhros looked off to the west, as though looking for aid or an answer to some abysmall question. The two Dunedain looked at home. They walked past crowded streets, for the elves were still numerous in these parts. 

As they made their way tward the great fortress of Elrond, the companions began to take in their surroundings. The streets and shops were fair, although the looked as though they had seen better days. The people looked strange to the Elves from the west. They were a far cry from the splendor of Valinor. Dressed in their simple woodland garb, they almost took them for a mass of servants... but the looks that they gave the tall Maedhros were quick to rule that much out. Now the fallen elven lord was becomming angry, for the _Feanor_ had been passed to all of the sons of Curufinwe, and not even Mandos could bid it depart from the soul of Maedhros. Maedhros thought... 'I shall not stand by and let this 'lord' of the eldar insult me and my heratige! He may be of the blood of Finwe, but I, sure as the Mountains of Valinor, am of the higher lineage! Why, he should bow unto me..." 

And with these proud thoughts, Maedhros and the company entered the hall of Elrond.


----------



## Maedhros (Sep 25, 2002)

Interesting I thought. A last remain of the beauty of the works of the Noldor. As we passed from the stone bridge, towards the upper porch of Elrond's house I could see the craftmanship of my people, although in lesser detail.
Elrond was waiting for us, in the east facing porch. It seems that he uses this place for meetings and reunions. He was sitting in the biggest chair in the place. Beside him, where two tall men, neither young nor old So much alike were they, the sons of Elrond, that few could tell them apart: dark-haired, grey-eyed, and their faces elven-fair, clad alike in bright mail beneath cloaks of silver-grey, which I guess would be his sons Elladan and Elrohir.
There were other elves there, the most distinguishable of those is one whose hair was of shining gold, his face fair and young and fearless and full of joy and who had a simbol of a golden flower. I had heard rumors of another elf that was granted permission to return to ME after having dwell in Mandos, can it be him!
And lastly, there was Elrond. He seemed neither old nor young, though in it was written the memory of many things both glad and sorrowful. His hair was dark as the shadows of twilight, and upon it was set a circlet of silver.
You have grown indeed Elrond, I'm pleased that you have grown as you have during the years. It's been a long time since the last time we met. I still remember the way Maglor used to play with you and your brother when you were little.
But this guards around us is unnecessary, I have not come from the Halls of Mandos to continue my ways of old. I have come here with one real purpose, but I will only reveal it to you alone.


----------



## chrysophalax (Sep 27, 2002)

Those of Maedhros' company drew nearer to him instinctively as Elrond's eyes narrowed slightly. The two looked at each other, weighing every word, every glance. Maedhros turned to the others and bade them wait for him as Elrond rose and walked to the railing over-looking the vale. Mountains rose in the distance and Maedhros shuddered involuntarily. Mountains nearly always meant Dragons. These mountains were to prove no exception...


----------



## EverEve (Sep 27, 2002)

Eve warily glanced between Maedhros and Elrond. The tension was clearly evident, and rather catching, and soon it seemed hard to breath, the air was so thick with it. Out of habit, Eve tried to lay her hand, for comfort, on the hilt of her sword which wasnt there. Malanna's muscles were hard underneath her as he picked up on his lady's tension.

When Maedhros looked to the moutains, Eve saw the look on his face. She wondered what he was thinking, and if her own thougths were the same. It seemed long ago that the Dragon had had its go at the small company, and she wondered how long it would be til they met again.


----------



## Dengen-Goroth (Sep 29, 2002)

Elrond’s glance roamed over the vale, absorbing the cadence which rose from it as though it were a familiar pillar to support him. Ever slightly he turned, allowing every moment to unfurl into a blooming rose of uncertainty for Maedhros. Elrond nodded acknowledgment towards his words, and the guards did then depart, though unbeknownst to any but Elrond they remained very near at hand. As Maedhros spoke Elrond again roamed with sight about the vale, and then fully turned to face Maedhros. His wrath began to grow as that visage bore into his mind, and in it was conjoined to the unspeakable horrors of that which he, his siblings, and his father had wrought upon the face of Arda. He spoke, his voice void of emotion.
“Hail Maedhros, son of Feanor. This is a meet which I had not foreseen. When word had come unto my land that you were come, I thought it but apocryphal.” His candor was not unexpected by Maedhros, and the two seemed to engage in a duel of composure. “What do you wish. Speak son of Curufinwë." Elrond's glance bore down upon Maedhros with a fury lost unto all but him.


----------



## Snaga (Sep 29, 2002)

Eäritila stood near at hand, and watched all that passed between them with sadness and calm. Some might have thought that she, kin of Olwë of Alqualondë was herself due more honour than she attracted, but the thought did not even occur to her.

'There is no point, I deem, in saying aught in this matter,' she thought. 'For what will pass between them will pass, and whatever wisdom and nobility that these two great lords are graced with, will have to suffice. Both are counted mighty and wise: let us hope that reason will prevail.'

And she looked about, and perceived a power in that fair vale that was strange and beautiful, of time slowed, of change and fading halted, and it reminded her somewhat of Aman.


----------



## chrysophalax (Sep 30, 2002)

Nildadari and Caimare stood together uneasily. Never before had they witnessed in-fighting among the noble-born of their race and they both found it chilling. Master Elrond and Maedhros faced each other coolly, then Maedhros bowed his head briefly in acknowledgement of Elrond's words. He knew that he had to continue with his journey whether or not he had the support of Elrond, yet he was finding it more difficult than he had anticipated, confronting this kinsman that his family had so wronged.

Herugurth was becoming impatient and walked away to stand close to Eve, while Turig found himself fascinated with the beauty and serenity of the Last Homely House. A place such as this he had never known existed and, had things been different, he would have wished to remain for a time.


----------



## Turgon (Oct 6, 2002)

There _*was*_ something about the Last Homely House that entranced the brigand. He could feel the power in the Vale of Rivendell, and he felt something too of the dream of Elrond - A refuge in a world of growing darkness, a place of healing and release from sorrow. 

Yet it was Elrond himself who captured Turig's eye. Here was one among the mighty who understood the cares of men, not from him the pity shown by his elven companions, no this one was different. Somehow he had touched the world of men, he knew something of their grief, their pain, and Turig wondered much at it.


----------



## Maedhros (Oct 6, 2002)

This is what really I have come for to Rivendell Elrond. It was not for safe passage, nor supplies but only for this. As Maedhros spoke, he took something out of his pocket, a gem which I called the Eldanyárë. It simbolizes hope after the war of the Silmarils. I made it myself, after I was released from the Halls of Awaitening. I remember that I made one such as this and gave it to my friend Fingon before our perversion and revolt in Aman.
I have done many evils Elrond. You yourself are a witness of that. I only ask of you that someday, you might find in your heart to forgive me and my brother for what we have done to you.
This place is beautiful, truly a worthy place made by the Noldor.
Having said that, I waited for Elrond's response.


----------



## Dengen-Goroth (Oct 11, 2002)

Elrond let his gaze fall upon the gem which Maedhros held. 
"You wish my forgiveness, and not succour? Your tongue is indeed gilded though that which is wrought within the confines of your mind. Am I to disregard the crimes which I and _my_ kind have abhored for ages unto ages uncounted. Perchance the mind of he who dwells in Mandos thought it wise to release you from whence you were destined to endure the ages in lament for your crimes, though I deem it unwise to do so. Behold! you stand upon ground which was to be brought to ruin by the same power which you in your follies and misguided quests had ever boldened and strengthened. Am I to have credence to the words you speak to me now, Maedhros."


----------



## Maedhros (Oct 11, 2002)

I may be lots of things Elrond, but a liar isn't one of them. I have held to my "perverted" oath throught the longs years in ME. I have killed many enemies and allies because of it, yet never have I deceived any of the people of the West.
I have always honored my word, to my last breath and against impossible odds. In my former life, I had lost many virtues, but my word I have always kept, to the most dire consequences. You have spoken, as I knew you would.
Yet, as much as I have dread this conversation among the long years I that I have spent in solitude, I dread more what is to come, and is not the dragon that I fear.


----------



## chrysophalax (Oct 15, 2002)

At Maedhros words, a sense of premonition came over Nildadari and she drew her cloak around her as she had grown suddenly cold, very cold. Why would he mention the Dragon? Could it be that the silver-scaled creature preyed upon his mind? Did he perhaps hold in his heart a sense of his own fate?

Maedhros turned from Elrond, his countenance darkened by anger and regret. He bade his companions to make ready, that that very hour they would depart Imladris and only return should he complete his search for the brothers. Elrond glowered, his face grim with tightly controlled emotion. He felt tainted by the presence of Maedhros and his followers and he would offer no resistance to their swift departure.


----------



## Elfarmari (Oct 15, 2002)

Barahir bowed his head, sick at heart. Many thoughts flew through his head. "This is what Morgoth loves best, when two who should be united against him fight amongst themselves. Should we bow to his will, to he who the Valar cast out three ages agp? We think he is gone, but we allow him to live by allowing ourselves to be corrupted by pride or power. Elrond has reason for anger, but why will he not trust the Valar? Surely he does not think Maedhros could fool Mandos into freeing him for a dubious cause. Melkors malice works on in the form of the dragon, which no doubt has been haunting Maedhros' path, trying to thwart his aim. I thought Elrond, renowned for his wisdom, would be able to put aside his grievances and forgive. Hate is long in dying. All my life I have served Elrond, but now our paths must part. I have given my word to Maedhros, and I, like him, will not break my word."

Barahir spoke, "Lord Elrond, if you do not grant forgiveness to this lord to whom I have sworn alleigence, our ways part. I have been honored to be in your following all my life, and am grieved to leave this fair island or peace, but my spoken word, as that of Maedhros, will not be broken. If Eru wills it, may our paths meet again before you leave this land. If we are to depart, may we reclaim our weapons? Or do you now not trust any who will forgive an old enemy who has forsaken evil?" He paused, "I do not wish to appear impudent by my words, lord. I only wish we would not repeat the past by dividing our forces when the foe aproaches. I have a measure of the forsight of my people, at times; this dragon is not the worst enemy you shall find disturbing the peace of Imladris. Another spirit of Morgoth walks this land, one who seeks the death of more than one elf-lord returned from Mandos. Imladris will not be safe from his malice. Unless all who denounce the Darkness join together, no Light shall survive."

With this, Barahir walked quickly from the room, seeking his weapons and horse. He had hoped for rest and peace for a while, at least, but Imladris was to be a refuge for him no longer.

(edited to add more dialogue)


----------



## chrysophalax (Oct 21, 2002)

Elrond frowned at the words of the Ranger and he was deeply disturbed by the unlookedfor return of his kin's slayer. Unable to bear their presence any longer, he had their weapons returned to them and they were escorted without ceremony to the eastern border of Imladris.

Maedhros was saddened, yet his resolve remained firm. He would return the sons of Dior to their kin, or should they be found to have died he would return with proof of their demise. The company was sibdued, sensing the Elf's grief and the weight of his burden. Herugurth came forward and laid a hand on Maedhros' shoulder. There was nothing to be done save go forward or admit defeat. Defeat had never been an option.


----------



## ¤-Elessar-¤ (Oct 21, 2002)

Alfirin walked up behind the company, who had not noticed his absense. "I have been visiting old friends in the vale," he explained. "They have given me- no, us, gifts for our journey. We have elven waybread, although I must say, the waybread from Lothlorien is much it's better. They have also supplied myself with a new weapon, and given arrows enough to fill everyone's quiver." He paused, and began to hand out things from a leather sachel he was carrying. 

After everything was passed and rationed, he pulled one last thing from the pack. It was a white cloth, folded many times. He handed it to Maedhros, saying "This was given t' me annonymously. But I will tell you that 'twas a maiden who has sewn her heart into 't." 

Meadhros took it, and felt it's softness in his hands. He unfolded it, and let is flow like a tapestry down toward the ground. It blew slightly in the breeze before the few in the company who could recognize it's symbol did. 

The company now rode under the Banner of the sons of Feanor.


----------



## EverEve (Oct 28, 2002)

Eve stared at the Banner, and letting it sink in. She sat atop her horse once again, her bow and sword back in her possesion. It felt strange to her that she should be so uncomfortable without her weapons. Perhaps she was truly becoming harden by the life she was living. Always out on adventures, allowing her feelings to stay bottled up inside her...Was that right?

Thoughtfully, the Elf allowed her eyes to gaze at her companions. Soon, they settled on Herugurth, her loyal friend. Always, since they met, he had been by her side. Protecting her, keeping her company...being her friend. She was slowly becoming aware of what his companionship meant to her, and how glad she was to have him in her company. There was a slight smile on her lips that was also in her eyes, as she thought about him. Eve would always be glad he was with her on this trip.

After a bit, they settled on her siblings. It was taking time, but she felt she was once again strengthening the ties that existed between her and her kin. Slightfully ashamed, now, she began to think how long she had let her anger sit inside her, and how it had morphed into to distrust and grudges. She could not let that happen again, for the bond between sisters and brothers is unlike any other, unique and strong.

And finally, she let her eyes rest on Maedhros. Was she ready to forgive and forget what he had done? No, not yet anyway. Maybe, someday, in time... 

Eve took a moment to clear her thoughts, before finally saying out loud, "Maedhros, we should not go on, as planned. My heart is darkened by the thought of going that way. We must go on, with a different route than that. This is what my heart tells me."


----------



## chrysophalax (Oct 29, 2002)

It had recently come to the attention of Magnus, through various and sundry means, that the company of Maedhros had taken a short respite in Imladris. They now appeared to be heading his way, toward the Misty Mountains. As he lay sunning on an exposed rock-face, he began to contemplate their future. This Elf was stubborn as he remembered all the sons of Feanor to be and therefore a worthy adversary. Perhaps it was time to renew an old acquaintance? Yes!

Stretching his claws with pleasure, Magnus lept off the mountain-side and glided away in search of an ancient friend...


----------



## Khamul (Oct 29, 2002)

Herugurth paused as he surveyed the magnificence in open abound before his eyes. It seemed as if the lifetime of the Edain had passed since their departure from Valinor. In this place, beauty still thrived, yet it paled in comparision.

Waiting for the great leader to speak, Herugurth knelt and slowly fell forward, until his eyes could be persuaded to live no more, and he passed into a series of darkening dreams, awaking in but a second, though the dreams seemed to go for hours. For long days he would speak of it to no one, yet a time would come when lips can longer be binded, and words will spill, and dreams be told. Now was not this time, and Herugurth's heart was unsteady not knowing of who to confide.


----------



## chrysophalax (Oct 30, 2002)

Nildadari and Caimare had remained silent for much of the stay in Imladris. Both of them were deeply disturbed by Elrond's seeming callousness. Nildadari in particular was irritated both by the off-hand manner with which Maedhros had been treated and by the coolness that Turig evinced toward her. Thus confused, she rode on ahead, ranging out apart from the rest, lost in thought.


----------



## Turgon (Oct 30, 2002)

Turig was finding it hard to keep up with the company. The lands about were treacherous and unforgiving, and as they drew nearer to the foothills of the Misty Mountains the going did not get any easier. The brigand was a poor horseman and the company showed him no sympathy, keeping a strong, steady pace - all of them eager to leave the disappointments of Rivendell behind them. But that suited him well enough, he had a lot to think on. 

Ever his eye was drawn to the banner fluttering proudly in the hands of Alfirin - who had taken upon himself the task of standard-bearer; and beside the Dúnadan, the Elf-lord, Maedhros: the subject of the brigand's thoughts. He remembered well the sympathy the Elf had shown him when he was dragged to judgement after his capture. At the time it had amazed him, but now, he felt an understanding - if Turig's hands were stained with blood, then Maedhros' hands were black with it. Yet how could that be? The elf-lord had a noble soul, that much was plain; what could drive a man to commit such unspeakable deeds that six thousand years were not sufficient to wash him clean?


----------



## Maedhros (Nov 2, 2002)

Even though our enemy of ancient times is gone, I still feel his presence in this world. As we begin leaving Elrond's dwelling, my memories haunt me. The oath still follows me, even after all these years the effects are still there. I wonder if the twins are found, how will they react to me, Maedhros, the one who killed their father and company. I still remember with grief that day, it was winter and he attacked them at unawares. There was Dior slain and his wife Nimloth too. I remember the death of my brothers Celegorn, Curufin and Caranthir. What had happened to us? I had not seen that the servants of Celegorn had taken the children to die in the forest until it was too late. It was not supposed to be this way. What happened to my brothers, what happened to me.
As soon as I knew, a feeling of dread was over me and I went to search for them in the woods of Doriath, yet it was to no avail because I could not find them, no matter where I looked.
If Elrond received me thus, what hope I have of finding the twins and taking them back to Valinor.

Nildadari and Caimare, you have heard what Eve have said, I will trust your judgement in the route that is to be followed, but know that sooner or later the dragon will come back, and the time to settle old scores will be once again here.


----------



## chrysophalax (Nov 2, 2002)

As they journeyed east from Imladris, the company each found themselves lost in their own thoughts. Maedhros remained morose, dwelling on the task before him. So lost in his dark meanderings was he, that he failed to watch the skies closely. Nildadari saw as it were, a great shadow skimming across the face of one of the largest mountains.

Clutching Maedhros' arm, she pointed. "Lord, the Dragon! Has he seen us, do you think?" A great dread fell upon her heart and she drew her cloak more closely about her. Caimare walked next to her, aware of her growing fear.


----------



## Gothmog (Nov 10, 2002)

Travelling up from the depths of the Misty Mountains a somewhat ugly figure came grumbling all the while. Why did that dragon have to be so big. It cannot get to a chamber close to my Throne room. It was of course the ruler of the Orcs of the Misty Mountains, called by some of the less-well informed "The Great Goblin". Magnus had sent message to him that they needed to meet and the scorch marks on the back of the messenger hinted that it was urgent.

He entered the back of the large cave in which Magnus waited.

Well old friend, why have you have dragged me from my comfortable throne room all the way up here. What is so important. And more importantly, just What is in it for me???


----------



## chrysophalax (Nov 10, 2002)

Magnus took no notice of the Goblin King's foul mood, in fact, he was rather pleased with himself at having stirred the old goblin's curoiusity enough to make him put in an appearance.

"Greetings, friend goblin! I bring you news that I believe you will find intriguing. An ancient foe of mine is heading in your direction, one Maedhros by name. He along with his "noble" brothers wrought havoc among your noble kin long ago and now he has returned, seeking two of his own kin. I need your assistance in delaying him from his task, as I believe I am near to finding those whom he so doggedly seeks."

Upon hearing the name of Maedhros, the Goblin King's face grew red with anger. Magnus rumbled in amusement. "I have in my hoard a certain gem, one coveted by the dwarves...this shall be yours if you catch but one of the party which accompanies him. I care not what you do with it, but Maedhros himself is to suffer no harm, mark me!" Magnus lashed his tail for emphasis knocking several underlings to the ground. "Come, are you ready for a little sport?"


----------



## Elfarmari (Nov 11, 2002)

Barahir looked up at the sky.
"I have not the sight of the elves, but I too feel the evil presence. We would do well to get as far from this place as possible before stopping. Maedhros, will you tell us where we are headed? I may be able to help us find hidden paths the dragon or his minions do not know." With another glance at the sky, "I do not know much of dragons; does darkness dim their senses? Or are they as keen as wraiths? Travelling by night may be necessary."


----------



## Gothmog (Nov 11, 2002)

Despite his rage at the mention of the name Maedhros. The Goblin Kings eyes lit up at the thought of the gem Magnus offered.

So You want him delayed but not harmed?
I hope you have a good reason and a suitable end in mind since you want me to let him go......

Very well. I will have one or two of his companians captured and brought into the mountain. At the least they will provide some enertainment for a week or so. He grinned. And that cursed Elf can spend a month searching the caverns of the mountains. He will find no more than the echo of their screams to keep him happy. Do you know what path they are taking over the mountains?


----------



## chrysophalax (Nov 12, 2002)

"Maedhros' company appears to be only a day or two's march off from your front door. He is wily and sharp of eye. I have no doubt that he knows I am in the vicinity, therefore I believe I shall send him your way more swiftly. Besides, I grow tired of terrorizing the Men of Dale. That lesser wurm Smaug dislikes it immensely when I encroach upon his territory." Magnus looked westward, extending his sight in the fadiing light. It looked as though his quarry had gone to ground and his claws itched as his hunting instinct was aroused.

"Watch the foot-hills carefully. I know that they will attempt to enter one of the passes close by here as unnoticed as possible, so be wary!" With that he scattered rocks in his wake as he flew into the western sky.


----------



## Maedhros (Nov 12, 2002)

Maedhros looked at both Nildadari and Caimarë. Yes, the dragon has seen us. He has been keeping an eye on us for a long time. This time he has wandered to close, he must have something wicked in mind for us. We must be doubly careful, for I sense the foul smell of orcs around these Mountains.
We shold look for a swift and safe way across these mountains, and try to avoid those orcs. We are not enough to withstand a massive attack from them. I wonder, if these are the same orcs that attacked us before we reached Rivendell.
As to where are we going Barahir, we are going east. Exactly where, I do not not, but we must be careful, because Magnus will lead us to his lair and I fear that he has already found or is very close in finding the twins.
A dragon senses are not dull by darkness. They were bred by Morgoth Bauglir in the foul caverns of Angband. Darkness is a part of them.


----------



## chrysophalax (Nov 13, 2002)

Nildadari and Caimare went on ahead of the others, while Herugurth and Eve took up the rear-guard. Maedhros was concerned for Earitila, it seemed as though she hadn't spoken in days and her face was wan. He sought to engage her in conversation, but she only shook her head and pulled her cloak more tightly around her.

As night began to fall the Elves searched the skies as each of them began to feel more and more oppressed by thoughts that the Dragon was out there somewhere, searching tirelessly for Dior's sons. They could see that soon they would reach the mountains and that there their cover would run out. Bedding down for the night, Nildadari, who was too edgy to sleep, took first watch. Little did she know that the Dragon would soon be the least of her worries.


----------



## Gothmog (Nov 13, 2002)

The Goblin King watched as Magnus flew off. He then turned and went back into the mountain and his throne-room. He gave orders for the mountain-sides to be watched for Maedhros and his band. Within a very few hours orcs were all over the mountain seeming to squeeze out of the very rocks themselves. There was no part or path that did not have at least half a dozen watchers.

The Goblin King sat and waited for news of just where Maedhros and his party were.


----------



## Elfarmari (Nov 14, 2002)

Awakened by some instinct, Barahir stood up and walked silently to Nildadari. 
"We are not safe here. Some evil stalks us. We must awake and continue our journey. I know not what my heart warns me against, but my mind fears orcs, stirred up by the dragon which pursues Maedhros. Help me wake the others." 
Within moments all traces of the camp were gone, and the company was moving eastward, following paths unknown to orcs.


----------



## Gothmog (Nov 14, 2002)

At least that is what he thought. He did not realise just how many orcs were at the command of the Goblin King or how well they could see all that moved on the mountains. Soon news was being taken to the king of movements approaching the foothills.


----------



## chrysophalax (Nov 14, 2002)

Magnus flew low over the encroaching forest and as he flew, he thought he detected movement below. Lower he flew, scenting the wind. His evil heart lejoiced as he scented Elves, Men and horses. obviously travelling together. Knowing that orcs were issuing from the mountain-side at his back, Magnus swooped low and set the woods alight in an attempt to drive them into the open.


----------



## Turgon (Nov 17, 2002)

'How the wind blows!' the brigand grumbled. 'Do you hear it?'

The rushing of wind could be heard in the treetops above, it was almost as if some fell spirit was swooping unseen over their heads. Turig was uneasy, feeling a fear the like of which...

'The Dragon! Get down!' Somebody yelled. 'No, run, run... the woods are aflame do you not smell their burning!?!' Cried another. 

Turig looked around, the company seemed in some disarray; spurring his horse forward the brigand rode towards Nildadari, drawing spear and shield as he did so. 'We must flee!' He yelled. 'Or die like rats caught in trap... Come on! Ride! Ride!'


----------



## EverEve (Nov 17, 2002)

If there was any hope left in her that her heart had been wrong, that it was just the tension in the air that made her fear the mountains so, it left her the moment they reached the foothills. O! how she had tried to warn Maedhros! But he was as stubborn as ever, and waved her worries aside. But now, the dragon was upon them, and, if her heart was right again, orcs were soon to come. 'How foul these mountains can be!' she thought to herself.

But, alas, for the moment had come, and they had been discovered by that foul worm. Her horse quivered underneath her, shaking with fear of the horrible creature its sensitive nose detected. 'Fly! Nora-lim!' she cried. Flying behind Turig, she followed.


----------



## Elfarmari (Nov 18, 2002)

Alfirin and Barahir followed Turig's example, drawing swords and urging all to follow. "Do not allow yourselves to be separated! I fear what evil's the dragon could think of should he have a prisoner." Barahir circled around and positioned himself behind the rest of the company.


----------



## Maedhros (Nov 18, 2002)

If Magnus wants someone, then by Manwë upon Taniquetil, he shall have me then. Careful, we have to stay together. Is that a cave that I see in the mountain. We might take refuge inside of it, but we must be careful for orks.


----------



## Gothmog (Nov 19, 2002)

Maedhros and Barahir stood guard at the mouth of the cave while the rest checked the inside. The cave seemed to be about 30 yards long and 10 yards at its widest with no other openings visible.

Just as Turig reported this to Maedhros there came a hail of black arrows aimed at the cave-mouth. One shattered on the rock beside Maedhros' head and the three of them dived for cover within the cave.

We seem to have been spotted said Maedhros. I could not see how many there are, I do not think it is a large band but we are traped in here for the moment.


----------



## chrysophalax (Nov 20, 2002)

Nildadari heard Turig shouting as he rode toward her and as she turned her horse, she felt a burning pain in her thigh as one of the orc-arrows grazed her. She felt a surge of anger that blinded her to all reason. Pulling her bow from where it hung at her back, she nocked an arrow and let fly at the first orc that showed itself. In her rage she failed to notice how many of the stealthy creatures there were creeping slowly through the trees, encircling her. Turig however, realized her plight and called to her, trying to bring her to her senses.

High above, Magnus watched gleefully as the orcs harried Maedhros and his companions. Swooping close to the earth, he goaded Maedhros, saying, "What will you do now, Elf of the West? I have discovered the hiding place of your kinsmen. How much longer will they be safe from me think you? One day? Two?" he rumbled deep in his chest, knowing the hatred he fueled in the Elf. "Enjoy these playmates while you can, my ancient enemy, for soon come the time for all dalliance to end!" So saying, he soared higher on his enormous wings, then headed into the East.


----------



## Elfarmari (Nov 20, 2002)

"Do not believe the dragon. If he indeed knew of these kinsmen you seek, would the still be unharmed? Would he not wish to bring them to you, to show you the torments they suffered? The words of a dragon are not to be believed. Come! One of our own is about to be captured if we do not come to her aid! Go, vent your fury on the orcs, and return with our companions. I will hold this entrance." Barahir watched briefly as Maedhros strove with himself before returning to the task at hand. Alfirin and Barahir stood one either side of the cave entrance, behind twin boulders, swords drawn. No orc would enter that cave.


----------



## Turgon (Nov 20, 2002)

Seeing the Elf-maid in trouble, Turig rushed from the cave mouth, bounding from rock to rock as he desended the slope towards the tree line. 'Stay on guard!' he yelled to the rangers as he darted passed them. 'We have nothing to fear from this vermin!'

A cold fire burned in Turig's eyes, his hatred for the soldiers of darkness went beyond all reason. Memories of his dead wife came back to him now, driving him to a fury even the most savage of the orcs would have quaked to look upon. For they had twisted his mind, as surely as the Dark Lord had twisted their foul bodies.

Nildadari was slowly being cut off from her companions, he could see shadows beneath the trees circling round the her horse. Yet the Elf-maid was fighting valiantly, her bow singing as she shot arrow upon arrow into the goblin ranks. It would not be long though until her quiver was emptied.

With a mighty leap the Brigand launched himself from a rock just above the _uruk_ position, crashing like a thunderbolt into their rear. Thrusting his black spear deep into the belly the nearest orc, he drew an axe from his belt and readied his shield.

'Come on you filthy maggots!' He growled, his voice deep with hatred. 'I am Turig Blackheart; do you dare stand against me?' The goblins jeered at this, but Turig payed them no heed, rushing forward with a cry of vengance upon his lips, using his shield like a battering-ram to break through the _uruk_ line - his axe flashing this way and that, felling goblins like they were so many trees. He would make it through to Nildadari... this time he would not fail.


----------



## Gothmog (Nov 20, 2002)

No orc would enter that cave.

So they thought. But little they knew of the ways of the Orc. About half-way down the right side of the cave a hidden door quietly opened and out came six Orcs. They made their way silently to the opening of the cave and dived upon Alfirin and Barahir. Alfirin was taken by surprise and stunned by a blow to the back of his head. He was then dragged back through the door by two the Orcs leaving Barahir to battle the other four.

Nildadari Loosed her last arrow she was dragged from her horse and pulled towards another small opening in the mountain. As Turig forced his way to her three very large Orcs stood in front of him. His shield knocked one of them to the ground but his charge was halted. He struck at the closest of the two remaining Orcs and opened a large wound in its side but the third closed with him and struck a mighty blow with its crooked sword and split his shield. But Turig discarded the wreckage and returned a two-handed blow that split the Orc from crown to waist. As he took the axe from the body the Orc he had knocked down first was rising just in time to meet the sharp blade. Looking around for Nildadari he saw her being pulled into a cave. With a scream of rage he made for the opening after her.


----------



## chrysophalax (Nov 21, 2002)

Nildadari fought like a mad thing as the orcs carrying her along a dark passageway. Ahead she could see Alfirin, apparently unconscious, being dragged roughly along by the filthy creatures. The passageway opened out onto a large room from which several tunnels exited. Oily torches burned in cressets set in the walls and she coughed, finding it hard to catch her breath. The nearest orc dug her in the ribs and she jerked her arm free and elbowed it in the face. It snarled, fangs dripping yellow gobbets onto the cave-floor. Recoiling in revulsion, she again struggled wildly but they held her with more strength than she would have ever given them credit for. 

They took one of the tunnels to the right and became to run faster, the reason becoming obvious to her keen ears. Someone was following.

The remaining companions set about looking for a way to follow, hoping to reclaim their friends. Maedhros saw where Turig had just managed to slip inside as the door had closed and they began searching for anyway to gain entrance into the mountain.


----------



## Snaga (Nov 21, 2002)

Eäritila put a soft hand on Turig's mouth, as she slipped out of the shadows. She seemed to shimmer ever so slightly, now he could see her at all: her elven beauty was ethereal: he blinked, as if trying to awaken. His eyes widened in surprise, for he had not seen her for some time, but he could not recall that she had ever been away. How did she appear here, now?

She spoke so quietly, it was like the merest breath of wind on a still grey day. 'You move too loudly, you will be found. These foul creature can hear and smell you even if it is too dark to see. I will go first! Guard the way behind me, and follow as quietly as you can. Fear not! I will not lose them.'

She removed her hand from his mouth.

'But how...' he began, but the echoes of his hoarse whisper stopped him.

'Later!' he thought he heard her reply with amusement. But in that instant, she was gone, and the darkness closed in about him again so deep he wasn't sure he hadnt imagined it.

He continued more cautiously and carefully, making no sound. Then he came upon a slain orc, killed with by a single knife wound to the neck. Then another. A third was a little further on. Eäritila's blade was sharp! he thought...


----------



## Gothmog (Nov 22, 2002)

The Orcs had no wish to meet the mad-man who followed them in to the caves. They had already seen enough of his axe. They traveled through the tunnels as swiftly as they could taking many turnings to try to throw their pursuer off of the trail. Deep inside the mountain they came to anouther cavern with several openings, they split into four groups and used different routes from there to confuse the one following them.

They were all heading for the throne-room where thier King was waiting for them. Once they got there the Orcs would be safe and it would be time to start having some fun with the captives.


----------



## Turgon (Nov 27, 2002)

Turig made his way though the inky blackness of the Orc-warren, crouching low as he went - though the tunnel was more than large enough to accomodate him. It was almost as if the the weight of the mountains were pressing down on him, and it made him uneasy. As he struggled on through the darkness his sense of hearing and smell became sharper, and yet he dearly wished he could blot them out. The smell of decay was all-purvading, and every now and then a cry of torment would rip through the darkness making him start, becoming louder and more frequent as he drew further into the darkness.

He silently cursed the Elf-maid for leaving him alone, just when an elf's sight would prove useful too. Still there was nothing to do put press on, Nildadari was in desperate peril, and he doubted Eäritila could do much to help her. A knife in the dark was one thing - but a whole nest of orcs was quite something else. What was she thinking?


----------



## Gothmog (Nov 27, 2002)

Three of the groups of Orcs had made it to the throne-room but only one of the captives was amongst them. The Goblin King laughted delightedly thinking of how this one would scream over the next couple of days. Even while he enjoyed his thoughts he demanded to know where the other 'guest' was!!

The last group of Orcs was at that moment running down the last passage to the throne-room. They were but minutes from the entrance with the second captive. Not far behind them came the sounds of a man following them. They could see the light from the entrance to the cavern now.


----------



## Maedhros (Nov 27, 2002)

Damn those orcs, that pathway is now closed to us. They have taken Nildadari now, by the Valar, they will not harm her. Our company has been divided.
Eäritila and Turig are ahead of us. We must move fast Caimarë, your sister need us.
Wait, is does that shadow hides an entrance or do my eyes deceive me. Come, we have no time to waste.


----------



## Snaga (Dec 1, 2002)

Earitila watched and waited. Turig was near... and loud. What was it about the mortal kind that in their fleeting presence in Arda they were compelled to make so much noise? The orcs would hear him... if he could not be stealthy, he would have to be a distraction. She waited for the melee to unfold. Concealed in shadow she silently fitted an arrow to her bow. 

'One, two, three... three orcs dead before they see the first fall to the floor. Four five six... another three will fall before they can react. Then move! Seven eight nine, perhap ten before they see me. I must make them each arrow count! After that they will be upon me!' She was perfectly poised, with little hope in her plan, yet having no fear either. 

_'Elbereth A Gilthoniel'_ she ran the words through her mind. 'Though I am far out of reach of all starlight, send me your grace and strength!'

The moment approached.


----------



## Turgon (Dec 1, 2002)

The brigand could see torchlight up ahead. Dim and distant at first - but as he drew closer to the source, it became clear that a great fire was roaring. Clearly some Uruk settlement. He had heard that the Orcs of the Misty Mountains made their dwelling in deep delved caverns beneath the earth - if the raucous clamour echoing about the tunnels wasn't enough to signal their presence.

Coming to a halt a few feet from the cave mouth, Turig hefted the axe in his hands, and readied himself for the battle ahead. Tactics were of no use here. Besides, the brigand had ever been an advocate of simple force, why change now? And so with a quick prayer to whatever powers those damnable elves believed in, Turig charged.

And 'Filthy, pot-bellied, pig-stickers!' was his battle-cry.


----------



## Gothmog (Dec 1, 2002)

As Turig charged in to the cavern he saw that it was not 'some Uruk settlement' that he had found. It was the Throne-Room of the Great Goblin himself and furthermore....It was Full of Orcs!!!

He could also see just ahead of him the group of orcs he had been following and at last could identify their captive. Nildadari! With no thought of his own fate he charged straight at them. His battle cry caused the orcs to laugh and jeer, one called back "Hello Pig". And with that Battle was joined.

Far back in the cavern on a raised platform, the Great Goblin watched the fight from his throne with the other captive Alfirin by his side, with many orcs preventing his escape. Alfirin recognised the one charging in and despite his capters shouted "Save her! Get her out of here Turig", though he was beaten harshly for this.


----------



## Snaga (Dec 2, 2002)

Earitila sighed, and let fly her first arrow. Straight through the the throat of the first orc that held Nildadari. And the second fell dead, an arrow in its eye. For an instant she was free. The third slew one right in the midst of a sword thrust at Turig.

Orcs screamed, and looked around.

The fourth arrow and fifth arrows, took those closest to Alfirin. THe sixth sped straight at the neck of the Great Goblin... This one must hit home! 

'Get that elf-witch!' screamed a goblin-guard, blackened tusks protruding from his snarling mouth. 

Even as she danced away in the shadows she watched its flight... agonisingly slow it seemed. If she could kill him, then the confusion would aid their escape.

The Great Goblin leapt from his seat in a rage. The arrow struck! But in his thigh... embedding deep into the wiry flesh of his leg.

Three more arrows... three more dead. Now they were all freed but surrounded. She rolled forward under a scimitar swipe, flung her spear to Nildadari, and drew her sword, eyes burning bright.


----------



## chrysophalax (Dec 2, 2002)

Nildadari snatched the spear (spear?) out of the air and rammed it through the nearest orc-neck. She then used the butt of the spear as though it were a quarter-staff and took out the orc that had struck Alfirin. Surprised that Turig had been the one to lead the company in her rescue, she paused momentarily and nearly paid for it with her life. 

The Great Goblin, maddened almost to blindness, grabbed a crude sword from the floor where it had fallen and began slashing wildly around him, bellowing to his minions to kill the prisoners and damn the Dragon and his foul mutterings! Those orcs nearest Alfirin and Nildadari backed them into a corner. She placed herself in front of the injured Ranger and drew a wicked-looking dagger from her boot, then smiled, screaming defiance in their faces.

Despite her bravado, Nildadari was grabbed and quickly disarmed by two large orcs and flung into a far corner. Alfrin struggled to his feet, calling to the others to save her.


----------



## Gothmog (Dec 4, 2002)

Alfirin was dragged into the mass of orcs leaving Nildadari alone in the corner. The Goblin King ordered a troop of Orcs to go after Earitila.; Despite his rage the orcs were none to happy to do so and only slowly crept into the tunnel.

Turig, although still alone in the cavern was not worried about the odds. He just waded in with his axe. But if more help did not arive soon he would manage only to die with the one he was here to save. He had already felled three of the orcs surrounding Nildadari but was being surrounded himself.


----------



## Maedhros (Dec 5, 2002)

Damn, as we made our ways into the caves, we encountered some Orcs resistance along the way.
I almost let myself loose, but I was able to contain myself. Even thought all this time has passed I still remember my torment in Thangorodrim. Luckily the company had not suffered any losses and we seem to be closer to our destination.
I can almost feel the presence of Turig and Nildadari. I will not be able to live with myself if they become hurt because of aiding me in this quest.
Caimarë led our way into the caves, and it has he that first noticed Turig in a fight against Orcs.
I killed the last Orc that was harrasing him.
Well done Turig, you have done as I hope you would do. Where is Eäritilia and the others?


----------



## Gothmog (Jan 10, 2003)

With the last of the Orcs surrounding Turig and Nildadari dead Maedhros looked around. At the far end of the cavern next to the Great Goblin he could see Alfirin.....

Between them and the company was an army of Orcs, far more than they could hope to fight. The Great Goblin had his crooked sword ready to strike, there was no way that the company could reach him before that blow fell. Alfirin shouted out "Maedhros in the name of the Valar Get Nildadari and the rest out Now".


----------



## ¤-Elessar-¤ (Jan 11, 2003)

Alfirin looked up, and in the milisecond of thought he had, he came upon the fact that he had time for one blow. The Orc was far too large to take down in one blow, and blocking his crooked sword would not work. His mind and eyes looked down, and settled upon the gnarled leg of the beast. He brought his sword, heavy from wounds and weakness, up in a desperate stroke. He hit the goblin's knee with a sickening crack, and he fell to the ground with a tremendous crash, his sword flying from his hand. 

He turned around and pointed his sword at the goblins. They, being less even than orcs, took two things into conisderation. Their great leader had fallen to a man. This man was standing there, pointing his bloody blade at them. Many of them ran, into the dark recesses of the cave. But there were still a few, maybe ten or so, that would bar his crossing. Alfirin knew that he was in no condition to fight them off, he saw behind him the smouldering remains of their fire. He reached his free hand into his tunic, and pulled from it a small flask. He picked up a half-burnt log and poured the ale on the red end. It ignited in a flash of heat and light. The goblins were startled by the sudden blaze, and retreated a step. Alfirin took the chance, and ran at the right side of the goblins, pouring ale over the one closest to the wall of the cave. He tossed the torch, and the now lighted goblin ran screaming from his opponent, into the rest of the still-standing goblins. In the seconds of confusion he created, he ran toward the end of the cave. 

At the entrance he looked up, found a suitable root, and hoisted himself up. He sat there, at the entrance to the cave, hidden in a small bush, while the goblins came, at last with confidence, out to search for he and his companions. He wondered vaugly if they had gotten far enough away...


----------



## EverEve (Jan 11, 2003)

Eve stood outside of the cave. She had lost the others in the confusion of the attack of the Orcs. Surely they wouldn't have gone in? But, unless her Elf-ears decieved her, there were faint yells and battle cries coming from the darkness that was the cave. Alas for her companions if they had gone in. That place was no doubt filled with Orcs. With a sigh and a heavy heart, she wiped Orc-blood of her blade. There had been a brief scuffle nearby involving herself and the orc-scum, which had ended with those few who had managed to avoid her fierce blows, running in terror. With another sigh, she re-sheathed Vulcan, and prodded Malanna to walk towards the cave. The poor beast was exhausted, and scared out of his wits. She severely doubted he had ever seen an Orc or Goblin before, let alone be joined in a rage-filled battle with a group of them.

As she neared the cave, her aprhension over her companions grew. She dismounted her faithful steed, and continued on foot. She looked around. She saw several dead bodies lying scattered around the floor of the cave. At the sound of a faint moan, she looked up, startled. It was then that she saw Alfarin. "Dear Illuvatar..." she murmured, as she neared him. "What has happened?"


----------



## Gothmog (Jan 12, 2003)

As Alfirin watched the lesser Goblins leave the area Two black arrows of the Orcs came flying out of the cave. One took him in the throat the other in the heart. He fell from the bush dead.


----------



## Maedhros (Jan 12, 2003)

We were aghast when we heard Alfirin's words. We fought our way to the direction of the scream, we heard a struggle and saw several dead Orks in the vicinity then we heard Eve, who was kneeling outside the Caverns, weeping tears. Too late... I thought. We had slained many Orks, yet their numbers were too great for a confrontation, and he had Turig, Nildadari wounded and many others were tired of the battle.

I took Alfirin's body up, we must depart these caves now. We had been able to disrupt the Orks, and it will take them time to follow us. Caimarë and Eve, you must lead us East to these woods, so we can have piece for a while and bury our friend, and attend the wounded.

We must go fast, Caimarë said, these woods are perilious and the Orks will mount a raid and go after us. As we began our March, Caimarë took Eäritilia's supplies while Heregurth took Nildari's.

As I looked at Alfirin's face I wept because of my failure, it was my duty to protect every member of this company and this is the second time that I have failed. Namarië, Alfirin...... I don't know where Men's fëar go after death, but I have seen them depart from the Halls of Mandos to where they go from there I don't know but I have faith that it's a better place.

The dragon I thought...... that filthy beast must have had something to do with this. Even this far away, I still feel his presence, even though I cannot see him, I know that he's there. You will pay for your deeds, evil servant of Morgoth.


----------



## EverEve (Jan 13, 2003)

Eve had watched in horror when she saw those arrows fly. She had known they would fly true. Surely this was her fault! If only she had run faster! If only she had thought quicker! If only...

Oh! how she had rushed to his side, only to find that she was too late to be any good! It was then she could no longer hold back her tears. As the first hot tears of pain and grief dropped from her eyes, she let out a terrible scream of rage and boundless sadness. Eve murmured softly over his head 'I am so sorry, Alfirin. I should have been able to save you.' And then she had sat quiet and weeping, touching the still-warm hand of her companion's corpse. If only she had been there sooner...

At long last, she heard Meadhros calling her out of her trance-like state. She knew she had not the heart to try to lead them into the woods. She was filled with too much sorrow; too shocked to be of any use. Her kin seemed of little comfort at the moment, for she was too guilt-stricken to think of much else at the moment. It was then she swore that she would have revenge on that Worm who had brought such pain to this Company. It was then, unbeknownst to her and him, that she and Maehdros became allies in yet another cause...


----------



## Gothmog (Jan 14, 2003)

As the company left the cavern with Nildadari and Turig, with one last effort of spite the Goblin King grabed a Bow and arrow from the nearest Orc and shot. The arrow was heading straight for Nildadari!!!!!


----------



## ¤-Elessar-¤ (Jan 14, 2003)

As Maedhros walked from the mutilated body, he found something in his hand, something he had not conciously picked up. It was the amulet that he had, so long ago, found curiously hanging from the neck of Alfirin. He looked at it, and suddenly, as though a mist had parted, he recognized it. From ages and ages, and a true lifetime in the past, it came to him. It was the symbol of his house, the symbol of the house of Feanor. His jaw slacked as he stared into it, as though something lay just beyond it's surface, an unknown answer to an unknown question. 

And then it came to him, once again from the mist. 
It was simple.
It was astounding.
It was painful, a wound to the heart and the soul. 

Alfirin had been his nephew, the son of his wandering brother, the minstril Maglor... And he had been too late to save him.
Indeed, he felt, he had more than wrote a license for his death.


----------



## chrysophalax (Jan 22, 2003)

Nildadari was saddened by the noble death of Alfirin and failed to see the peril speeding toward her. Pain and darkness filled her mind and she only knew that she was grateful for the rescue by her friends. 

The Goblin King laughed harshly, triumph in his voice, yet to Nildadari, in her present state, he could do no worse than he had done and she had no more fear of him, only of the closeness and dark of the caves themselves.


Outside, perched far above them on the mountain's west-ward face, was Magnus, watching eagerly as the company began to emerge from the cave. His tongue lolling in anticipation, the great Dragon prepared to start a land-slide that, with any luck, would diminish the company further.


----------



## Turgon (Jan 29, 2003)

Nildadari could no further, no matter how much Turig cursed her and urged her to move. Some blackness had settled on her spirit, she stood stock still on the slope leading down to the rest of the companions, her pale face a mask. The Brigand knew not what to do, surely there were orcs abroad in the foothills.

'Damn you Elf-maid!' Turig cursed. 'You'll get us both killed! We must move, and quickly too!'

Nildadari stared blankly at him, did she even know he was there? It was then that the shot came speeding from the shadows. Turig caught the faint hum of an ill-fletched arrow, and diving at the Elf-maid, knocked her to the ground. The two of them tumbling some distance down the rocky slope.

And as the two of them lay there, tangled together in uneasy embrace, and with Nildadari's breath playing sweetly across his face, Turig leant down and placed a kiss upon the soft-curve of her lips. Unknowingly almost, yet to him it seemed the most natural thing in the world; as natural as killing...


----------



## chrysophalax (Jan 31, 2003)

Turig's kiss awoke her from the mist that had shrouded her mind and she lay for a moment in his arms, the taste of his lips on hers. Suddenly her eyes widened in horror as she stared upward and beheld the Dragon. She screamed, grabbed Turig and rolled aside under an out-cropping of rock as from above rocks came crashing down the mountain-side.

The others had managed to flatten themselves just inside the cave-mouth and as soon as the dust settled, they moved quickly down the slope, in hopes of finding Turig and Nildadari still alive. The fact that the Goblin King was still very much alive hastened their departure greatly.

Seeing the company scatter down the slope, Magnus launched himself from his high perch and dove down upon Maedhros, who turned swiftly and raised his sword defiantly. "Come ahead, fell beast!" he cried. Greater among your kind have I fought and yet lived!" Magnus slitted his eyes and hung in the air above them. "Brave words Elf-lord! Are you yet brave enough to save those whom you seek? I have rumour of thier dwelling place at long last. Soon their ancient guardian will think himself too cunning and my time will come to consumate your ruin!" The great Dragon laughed cruelly and spouted gouts fo flame down at the company before winging away north-eastward.


----------



## EverEve (Feb 10, 2003)

Dust was swirling around the company, finally settling. In that moment, the small band of companions scattered. Eve stood alone, with no one beside her. She lunged out of the cave, hand on sword-hilt, blinking in the sunlight. Above her, the sun's light was momentarily blocked out by a terrifyingly large something. Looking up, she saw Magnus and flashes of fire, and not so far away from where she stood, she heard Maehdros curse it. Eve herself could hardly keep a harsh and bitter diatribe behind her lips, but in the end she did. "Maehdros, come! Help me find the others. We've barely enough time as it is. Those foul creatures will be out from under the mountain as soon as the sun's light is gone. We must be on our way to Mirkwood by then," she said. "Come!"


----------



## chrysophalax (Feb 11, 2003)

With powerful strokes of his wings, Magnus headed for the western edge of Mirkwood. A certain wizard was known to dwell there and it had only recently been discovered by his spies for certain that he harboured two companions. These companions, both Elves it had been told him, had been observed being changed into bears. His tongue lolled in evil satisfaction. Radagast the old fool! He must be slipping not to think that someone would eventually discover his charges.

What a stroke of luck! Now he would have his revenge on one of the most ancient Houses among Elves and send Maedhros back to Mandos, vow uncompleted. His joy was such that he scorched an entire flock of sheep as he flew over and never bothered to eat a one of them.


----------



## Elfarmari (Feb 11, 2003)

Not far from the cave entrance, Barahir dispatched the last orc left above ground, and slowly sank to the ground in exhaustion. What orcs lack in skill or intelligence, they made up for in numbers. After most of the company had gone down the tunnel, the foul orcs had blocked the entrance it, stopping Barahir from entering. More had come up from the woods, a hunting party of some sort apparently. Barahir had been forced to retreat to the trees to avoid being surrounded. Barahir feared the worst for his friend Alfirin, and although he was no King or elf-warrior, the orcs stood no chance against his wrath. Nonetheless, it had been a close call. The orcs were almost too many. 
Sitting against a tree, Barahir assessed his situation. He was not seriously injured, but had many small wounds on his arms and legs. Pulling himself to his feet, walked towards the cave, hoping to find his friends. He arrived just in time to see the dragon fly away. A quick glance at the scene told him what he feared. Alfirin lay lifeless on the ground. Guilt crossed his mind fleetingly, but passed. The past could not be changed; Alfirin would not have wished to have his life saved by another anyway. Barahir knelt down beside his friends' body, kissed his lifeless brow, then bowed his head. His grief was too great for tears.


----------



## Maedhros (Feb 21, 2003)

Yes, he must make haste. The others are hereby, I can hear their voices now. Come, I yelled, the dragon is in haste and heading east. Eve and the others begin to gather around. The dragon mocks me, for he knows of my torment and pain, and he would like nothing more than kidnap the twins that I once searched in Doriath.
As for the Orks, i don't think they will dare hinder us. If they come nevertheless, I will deal with them.
Caimarë and Eve, please lead our way. Our time grows short.


----------



## Turgon (Mar 5, 2003)

The company made haste to leave that place of sorrow. The death of Alfirin had affected them all - Maedhros more than most. Yet another follower fallen into darkness, another companion lost. His mood was darker than the clouds gathering about the mountain heights. Just when leadership was needed the elf-lord had withdrawn into a world of pain.

They made the eastern foothills at nightfall, and making a cheerless camp amongst the rocky scree the company bedded down for the night. Most of their provisions had been lost in caves of the Great Goblin, and there were still many leagues to cross before they reached the eaves of the Mirkwood. 

It would be a weary march.


----------



## chrysophalax (Mar 5, 2003)

Dark forces were beginning to make their presence known throughout Mirkwood. An ancient evil was stirring at the southern edge of the great wood and with the advent of the discovery of Dior's sons by one of the evil minions of this power, Magnus had cause to rejoice in his dark heart. "Soon Elf-lord! Soon you will once again know suffering as you fail once more to save your kin. It will be my privilege to send you weeping back to Mandos."

As the company made camp, Nildadari found herself drawn to Turig, but told herself what had happened culdn'y have been real. She shook off what she felt was a moment of weakness brought on by the death of Alfirin and the orc attack. The fact that she caught him glancing her way several times as they bedded down and Maedhros took first watch, only made her the more comfused. At last, weary with trouble, she slept fitfully.


----------



## Maedhros (Mar 6, 2003)

Mirkwood is the name of this ancient forest, Caimarë told me, then he went to sleep near his sister Nildadari and Turig. Heregruth as always kept a watch near Eve.
As I looked into the sky, i kept my watch on our party. Eäritilia seems very tired from this last ordeal, she seems like she wants to say something to me but when I go near hear, she lies down to rest. We all need our rest, she too, our times grows short and now our real quest begins.
Barahir seems fine, he is still a little wounded but he should be fine.

As I looked in deep in the forest, I'm haunted at the image of the place, it brings me memories of Doriath, that day when we attacked Dior and his people, the day that some of my brothers died. It was in a forest that my people abandoned the twins to perish in the forest. How could that happen with my own people? Had we become that perverted?
The dragon mocks me, even from afar i can feel his mind. From the very beginning of the quest, I have felt his presence, it's what we called Osanwe. He can grasp only certain parts of my mind as I can of his.

He has showned me that the twins lie in the protection of an ancient maia (wizards as they are called now). Was it a slip or is he baiting me. This time it's different Magnus, my purpouse is noble and remember, Day shall come again, the Night is passing.


----------



## EverEve (Mar 7, 2003)

The night, with it's darkness and silence, wrapped itself around the small company. A mixture of grief and anxiety was so heavy on Eve's heart, it seemed that she could hardly breathe. As she bed down for the night, the true reality of what had happened that fateful day. And it was almost more than she could bear. 

In the pale light of night, Eve observed her grief-stricken companions. Faintly, she could see the outline of Maedhros. His usually straight shoulders seemed slightly slumped to her eyes. Next to her, she could see Herugurth. She knew he would always be there. Slowly, her eyes became too heavy to hold open, yet, for a long while, sleep would not come...


----------



## Mormegil (Mar 9, 2003)

Night turned to day, and Herugurth awoke from a night of broken sleep and strange dreams. Instinctively he turned to face Eve, making sure that she was OK.
As Herugurth glanced around the camp he saw that he was the first awake. He got up and strolled through the trees to see if he might catch some rabbits for beakfast. And sure enough, ten minutes later he returned to the camp with three slung over his shoulder.

As he entered the camp he saw that Meadhros was awake, "I thought you'd deserted us" Meadhros whispered to him. 
Herugurth laughed and slung the rabbits to the ground, "No, just out getting some breakfast"

Herugurth began to skin the rabbits, and as he did this he asked Meadhros "Where are we heading next?"


----------



## Gothmog (Mar 9, 2003)

They had escaped from the Great Goblin and were now able to continue on their quest. But the dragon flying around and causing land-slides on the mountains had attracted attention. In the shadows of Mirkwood something Dark and malignant turned its thoughts towards the place where they rested.

"An Elf, moreover one that should not be here in Middle-earth and in company looking for something. I must find out more of this strange thing."

As they prepaired to move on the creature in Mirkwood kept watch to find out where they were going and why!!


----------



## Turgon (Mar 11, 2003)

Turig eyed the brace of coneys greedily, by his reckoning he hadn't eaten in two whole days. Even the hardy brigand had his limits. The battle under the mountains had taken much out of him, alas he was no leaf-nibbling elf, even now his stomach groaned in displeasure at it's empty state. He felt sure it was that which had woken Nildadari from her slumber. She gazed at him even now, making he feel most uncomfortable, and was that accusation in those bright elven eyes? He did his best to put the events of the previous day out of mind, wary of the reaction of his companion to that stolen kiss.

'Are you going to cook those?' he grunted to Herugurth. 'Or is the custom of your people to swallow small animals whole?'

Nildadari almost choked at this statement, the dark-elf was not a one to take such statements lightly. Turig however seemed unconcerned, and the elf-maid breathed easier when the brigand smiled and began preparations for a small fire. 'I thought not - roots and berries are more to your liking, eh? Just hurry up and skin those coneys elf... I for one refuse to march on an empty stomach...'


----------



## chrysophalax (Mar 12, 2003)

Wondering at Turig's sudden gruffness, Nildadari rose from her bedroll, picked up her bow, slung her quiver across her back and walked off some distance from the camp, both to survey their surroundings, but also to escape her internal confusion each she met Turig's eyes with her own. "Fool!" she said to herself angrily, "He is mortal, not one of the first-born! What _are_ you thinking?" She wished for once she wasn't on such distant terms with her sister, that she could confide her thoughts to her. But she turned away from those thoughts even as they sprang into her mind. She was far too independant for that.




In the north-west corner of Mirkwood, strange shadows and shapes drifted among the trees, shadows that had no business being where they were. Magnus sensed the stirring of malice that seemed to be coalescing near a certain cottage, no more than a mere hovel in truth, wherein dwelt what passed for a simplw man and his two companions ...


----------



## Lhunithiliel (Mar 14, 2003)

*I was invited to take up the role of Caimarë*

Caimarë had woken up very early. It was still night although the stars high above were fading and the sky was growing pale. He first listened carefully. Silence. Sweet music could not have been more tender to his ears and soul than SILENCE ! After the fight under the mountains and the horror that almost broke his heart seeing his beloved sister being captured and then badly injured, after the burning sorrow at Alfirin’s death, after the terror under the shadow and fire of the fierce dragon, now the air was cool and SILENT! He was still lying his eyes shut and all his senses perceived with utmost delight that pleasure. 

Then Caimarë opened his eyes and without even stirring he looked as far as he could. He saw the fire almost dead by now and he saw the silhouette of the Lord Maedhros by it. The High Elf sat motionless, his soul either floating far in the fair gardens of Lorien or his mind burning with heavy memories. Whatever the reason was, the Lord from the West sat still, his head bent and not a sound coming from him.

Caimarë then slowly roleld to his right and looked upon Nildadari. She was still sleeping. Her face was so fair and calm. He remembered how he used to love watching her sleep when they were but children. He still did. She looked so fragile and tender! Nothing like the brave elf-warrior that these hard times and cruel lands had turned her into!

A sound came to Caimarë’s ears. He listened. Herugurth! Where was he heading to? Hunting, perhaps? The thought came simultaneously with a sharp sense of hunger that he felt. Caimare smiled. Hunting!! We’ll see who’s a better hunter here!
He waited for Herugurth to disappear into the wood and got up quietly and slipped out of the camp as stealthily as a shadow. 

The wood was dark, yet Caimarë could feel the presence of wildlife around. He went deeper among the bushes and the trees – a shadow amidst shadows in the coming early morning.

He now felt every part of his body – still young and strong. The fight on the previous day brought no serious wounds to him and now the cool morning air was healing what pain could have been left. He felt alive and full of desire to live all the years and ages of the immortal life the Gracious Eru had envisaged for him. Suddenly his thoughts were turned away from the forest, from the hunt from his little contest with Herugurth. He thought of Maedhros.

Ever since he first met him, Caimarë had felt deep respect for the High Elven Lord. So proud and yet so sad was he! For ages he had lived – alive and dead, having a fate to awe at…and to pity, perhaps. Strange! Caimarë felt no anger, no resentment towards the unfortunate hero of the past ages! No anger! No resentment! No!! Respect and sympathy – that’s what filled the heart of the young elf. 

“I don’t care what he did in the past!”, his thought ran swiftly and as cool as the air around him. “Whatever he did he must have had some vital reason.” An oath… He sometimes had heard Maedhros speak of some oath! “That must be! A High Lord could have never broken an Oath! Not Maedhros!”

And at that hour of the Sun rising above the hushed wood , without knowing it, Maedhros gained a friend, a most loyal and trusted one in the face of the young elf Caimarë! 

For in that particular magic moment when light pierced the shadows of the night, Caimarë swore a life-lasting allegiance to the High Elven Lord from the Blessed Realm.

Late! He was late! Now Caimarë remembered about the hunt and feeling a little annoyed, he involved all his keen senses to action. 

Yet, now he felt somehow differently. He had found a cause, a purpose, an aim to live for and he felt complete!


----------



## EverEve (Mar 17, 2003)

As the first rays of sun were making their way into the sky, Eve awoke from what seemed an endless night of troubled dreams. Her sleep had not been wonderful, but she at least she was more alert than she had been yesterday. Slowly, the Elf sat up and stretched her muscles. She looked around. Where was Caimare and Herugurth? And Nil for that matter! 

Eve stood up, strapping her sword to her waist, and picking up her bow as she went. The fire was all but dead now, only the embers glowing softly near the bottom. It didn't take her long to realize she wasn't hurt badly at all. Bruises and some cuts here and there, but honestly nothing too bad.

Still stretching somewhat, she wandered over to the fire, near where Maedhros stood. "Good Morning..." she said to him. "Are you alright? Yesterday was hard on all of us...especially you..."


----------



## Lhunithiliel (Mar 18, 2003)

Light were the feet and sharp the vision of young Caimarë while he was searching for game in the woods. His arrows sang as did his soul and the death they brought to the wildlife was like the mercy of Eru the Creator. 

Elves, however did not hunt like the savage Easterlings, killing without any reason. Soon Caimarë gathered enough to be proud of. 

“Herugurth shall finally have to admit my skills!,” smiled he and looked around to find the path to the camp.

And he truly saw one – a thin black ribbon winding around the mighty pillars of the ages-old pines or shying under the tender shadow of the leaves of the low bushes… 

Caimarë stopped for a moment and wondered. He could not remember seeing this path before. And as it seemed, it lead to a direction a bit North – East from the camp. He looked around and listened. He could hear faint noises coming from his companions and he smelled the smoke of the camp-fire that someone had already revived in the cool morning… 

“Well”, Caimarë thought, “everything seems quiet and calm. Someone has already brought breakfast. I bet Herugurth! But lunch will be abundant!…. Now, let’s see where this path will lead me…”

And thus, Caimarë carefully stored the hunted game on the branches of the nearest tree and after he had assured that the “precious trophies” were well hidden, he ran along the mysterious path.

North and a little East it lead and soon Caimarë noticed that it became straighter and wider. No tracks there were… at least no such of dangerous beasts or wild folk, nor elven or human… The soil that covered the path was strangely fine and totally black. Caimarë stopped for a moment and looked back to look at his own tracks on the path. There were NONE! It was as if he had flown not stepped on the firm ground!

“How strange!”, thought Caimarë. He hesitated for a second. Now he knew not what or who had passed along the same path before him and what of who might be waiting behind the next turn… But he also felt a strong desire to continue on! It was as if some power commanded his thoughts and his whole being – Go on! Find it! 

Find it?!!!! What??!!!

No more hesitations; and the young elf ran on whereever the path lead.

In a few moments, for Elves run swiftly and Caimarë was very good runner, the young elf had passed quite a distance and he noticed that the path became wide as a road. On both sides there was dense vegetation, but he could see walls hidden under it. 
Old walls. Ancient walls! …. And that strange speechless call that he was feeling!… It had become so strong… almost unbearable! 

Caimarë slowed down his pace yet went on along the black road.
It was so quiet! Now he realized that even the usual humming of the wood insects was not to be heard, nor the merry singing of the birds… NOTHING!

He felt as if he had fallen into another world…. Or … could it be in another time?!

As he was thinking in wonder, he suddenly froze. 

He could not believe what his keen eyes were looking at….


----------



## Elfarmari (Mar 18, 2003)

Barahir lay, ignoring those around him. Not for the first time in his life, he envied the Eldar. Not for their beauty, their knowledge, their strength, or their long life. Only because of their knowledge that they would be reunited with their loved ones. They _knew_ that upon dying, they would go to the Halls of Mandos. Here would all the Eldar be gathered, to be reembodied after purifying themselves. While not seeking death, the Eldar had little reason to fear it. It was not an ending, not a permanent separation. For men, the gift of Ilúvatar was to leave Arda, where Mortals went after death was a mystery. There was no way of knowing the fate of a friend killed in battle, a parent struck by old age, a sister murdered before her time. All these separations Barahir had now experienced, but this latest was the most harsh. After his mother's death, he had been comforted by her peace, by the knowledge that she had a full life. After his sister's, he had sought revenge blindly, finding comfort in this. Upon finding the murderer in the company of Maedhros, his plan was thwarted, but soon his attention was shifted to his friend, whom he had known for all his short years. Alfirin did not deserve to die. Not after finding, after all these years, his kin. Not after finally meeting his father's brother. Not after finding a cause he could live for. Not after being given the hope of acceptance by his people should this quest succeed. Not after finding life for the first time! All his life, Alfirin had searched for his identity. Finding this, he was in the same instant branded a murderer and outlaw. Barahir had willingly joined him in exile, and because of this Alfirin had joined him in seeking revenge. If only Alfirin could have lived to see their quest succeed! If only he could have lived to be recognized for what he was: the son of Maglor, the elf-lord doomed by the Silmarils and the Oath to wander the shores Middle-Earth until the End. 

At least Alfirin had been allowed to meet his kin, to find a company where he was indeed treated as an equal.

Barahir could not clear his mind of these thoughts. _If only, if only, if only._ There was no reason to ask, no purpose in continuing to ask these useless questions. There was nothing else to do but try to fufill what they had begun-- to help Maedhros find redemption. 

Having come to this conclusion, his thoughts strayed to the company. An Elf-lord, the brother of his friend's father, returned from the Blessed Realm, Elves who had lived in Middle Earth for many lives of men and were counted young, an outlaw, the murderer of his sister. This was perhaps the strangest. Upon finding Turig, he had forsworn his revenge temporarily, but unwillingly. Now, he pitied Turig, and understood him as he never thought would be possible. Now, they were the only Mortals left in the party.


Coming to an uneasy peace with himself, Barahir slowly sat up, leaning against a tree. Caimarë was gone, probably hunting. Herugurth was preparing his catch over a fire. He heard Eve speak to Maedhros. _"Good Morning. Are you alright? Yesterday was hard on all of us...especially you..."_ A wave of bitterness swept over him, with the thought _what did these elves know of hardship? They did not know the pain of death and separation._ As soon as it came, it passed. Maedhros knew pain. He knew, had witnessed the pain. He had seen the bitter fruit of the kinslaying and the Oath. This is one who knew pain and bitterness. This is one Barahir could follow, would follow, until his death.


----------



## YayGollum (Mar 19, 2003)

*not far to the north from where Caimare now stood, a bent figure in a brown cloak walked beneath the leaves accompanied by two companions, his two companions spoke softly to each other and the old man looked at them fondly, remembering ---> 

Many lives of men ago, he had found two elven babes in a forest, bodies laying all about them. They were hungry and crying and he had felt pity for them. At the time, he had been a spirit, one of the Maiar from before the creation of the world, and for the first time in his known existance, Radagast was bewildered. Before anything further could happen to these two, he found a bear couple and spoke to them, asking them to guard the twin boys. After overhearing the Valar speaking of the imminent destruction of the lands west of the Ered Luin, he made haste and sent the boys eastward with their bear guardians. Not long afterward, he and his fellow Istari were sent into the east, and he eventually found the boys in the forest of Greenwood the Great. Having assumed human form, he found that the twins were wild as they would have been, being brought up by bears. He won their trust and assumed their guardianship, bringing them to live with him in his dwelling in the north of the forest. His decision to keep them secret was not only for their safety, but for his companionship, even though he would not admit this even to himself. ---> 

A raven lighting on his shoulder shook Radagast out of his reverie and he listened as it spoke to him* "I have news. A party of elves and men have entered the forest and a few of them seem to be heading this way. Also, a dark spirit has been seen coming from the south. It is heading toward an old tower where we saw a young elf all alone. Be on your way and I will swiftly bring you word if I or my kin spy anything else." *the twins looked to Radagast curiously, for news that the ravens brought was always of interest to them* "Elured, Elurin, strangers have entered the forest. Until I can discover if they are of any danger, hand me your bows and quivers and go back home. Now be still." *the twins laid their bows and quivers on the ground and as they stood still, Radagast extended his hand and pointed his staff at them, muttering words of power.* In their place stood two brown bears looking up at him intelligently, one snorted to the other and they turned and began shuffling away from their mentor. Radagast's brow furrowed in concern* "A spirit in the south, eh? I remember from Saruman's last council that Sauron was on the move. I certainly hope that it is not he." *as he walked away, he did not notice the two bears turn back south for they had heard that there was one of their kin in trouble, and for the first time in their lives, they chose to disobey their guardian*


----------



## chrysophalax (Mar 19, 2003)

A sudden chill swept through Nildadari and she headed back to camp, with the feeling that something was not right. There she saw Herugurth and Turig, still grumbling at each other, neither sparing her a glance. She didn't see Eve, but knew she was near. Maedhros too she sensed and Barahir as well, but Caimare...where was her brother? The hair on the nape of her neck stood up and she went to tell Maedhros that her brother might be in danger. 

Turig watched as he passed by and his glance did not go unnoticed by Heruguth. Frowning, he tossed the dressed rabbits at Turig and bade him keep his eyes to himself. Turig responded with a rude gesture and was treated to a colourful stream of Elven profanity.


----------



## Gothmog (Mar 20, 2003)

As Caimarë looked at the ancient tower he felt a strange presence, dark and baleful. He looked around but could see nothing but the trees and shadows. Whatever it was, it was close and it was evil.

As soon as Caimarë started heading towards the tower, the dark shape in Mirkwood had moved out to meet him. From the shadows the dark one watched as Caimarë looked all around and he thought "So you think that you can wander around here alone and be safe from me? Well it is time that I had words with you to find out just what you and your companions are doing in land". With a swift thought one of his creatures moved out to take the Elf prisoner.

Caimarë saw the creature but could not believe what he was seening. It could not be! The Nazgul had not been heard of since the fall of Sauron in the war of the Last Alliance!! Before he could do anything about it the Wraith struck him with the hilt of his sword. The last thing he heard was a hissing voice which said "My master wants you!"

The Necromancer of Dol Guldur looked on and then commanded that the Elf be brought to the dark tower within Mirkwood. "Soon I will know all he can tell".


----------



## Maedhros (Mar 20, 2003)

As I sat here in the camp, I can't help but smile at the words between Heregruth and Turig, then and just then I noticed that I haven't smiled for a long time, my deeds and actions were dictated by an oath.

Just as I began to relax a little, I sensed something evil, a presence that should not exist in this place. I see Nildadari coming towards me, she seems anxious about something. Before she can speak I say: We must make haste everyone, evil is nearby, we have to depart now.

Nildadari then tells me about her brother Caimarë who is missing from our camp. We must find him before that evil presence. Led the way Nildadari, no one could track your brother better than you.


----------



## chrysophalax (Mar 20, 2003)

The others began to hastily break camp as Nildadari ran on ahead. Her brother was the only one she had ever felt close to, who seemed to understand her and she would not allow anything to happen to him. She could sense his fear and it spurred her on. She put all thoughts of Turig out of her mind in her concern for her brother. She gritted her teeth, vowing to kill anyone that touched him.


Magnus circled lazily overhead watching the unfolding scene below him. He saw the transformation of the twins and he saw in which direction they went. His evil heart rejoiced. "Now, is the time, son of Feanor! Now is the time you will pay for presumption in returning. Your brother's kin will die and there will be nothing you can do. But first...this ancient one has worked his last magick." Magnus stooped and flew down to land before Radagast who drew back in surprise and narrowed his eyes at the Dragon.


"Forgive my curiosity wizard, but I happened to observe a most wonderous thing. I saw two Elves become bears. How is this possible? And more importantly...why?" Magnus settled down and stretched out his fore-legs, extending his claws lazily. The wizard froze. "What in Iluvatar's name was a Dragon doing here? Yavanna, give me cunning." he thought as he calmed himself. "Great One, where have you come from? I am known to every bird and beast in this forest and in the lands here abouts, but never have I beheld a creature so intimidating." The Dragon's eyes became lidded and he dug his claws into the soil. "Come now...let us not bandy words. I know that you are the guardian of a great Elf-lord's kin, an Elf-lord who's flesh I greatly desire. Give them to me and live. Give them not...and die." He rose to his full height and towered above the wizard. Radagast appeared to fall to the ground, then disappeared.

Magnus roared deafeningly and flames shot from his gaping maw. In anger so great he could barely see, he leaped into the air, and flew south.


----------



## Turgon (Apr 13, 2003)

Turig cursed silently as he saw Nildadari sprint away, though he could not help but admire the ease with which she leapt from rock to rock. She had the grace of a mountain lion - fierce and fleet of foot, her hair trailing in the wind like a mane of tawny silk. But once again it seemed that trouble had found them, grabbing his axe and the beaten wreckage of his cloven shield, he jumped to his feet and sprinted after her. Alas - he was no elf, the mossy rocks were treacherous, and his booted feet found little purchase on them, he soon found himself falling behind. More than once he stumbled, crumpling into an ungainly heap with a string of profanities upon his lips.

'Nildadari!' He yelled upon one such occasion, as he lost his footing and tumbled headlong into a gulley. 'Curse you! Slow down...' Again when danger loomed the company had fallen apart... weren't these elves supposed to be the wise ones? Pulling himself to his feet Turig yelled again, he had lost sight of the elf-maid all together now. 'Damn you wench...' he muttered as he set off in search of her. 'You'll get us all killed...'


----------



## chrysophalax (Apr 16, 2003)

Nildadari paused in her head-long flight as she heard Turig's cries from behind her. She was desperate to find her brother, but now her heart was divided. Cursing herself, she re-traced her steps and found Turig swearing heartily as he fought his way back up the side of the gully.

She stood at the top, her hands on her hips as she watched. She admired his determination and the fact that in his own gruff manner he seemed to care for her. "If only I thought he truly cared for me..." she thought, then shook her head. "We must aid Maedhros before anything else can take place." She crouched down and extended her hand to him, then pulled him up the last few feet. Looking him over, she satisfied herself he wasn't hurt, then turned and they ran side-by-side toward where she knew Caimare to be.


----------



## Gothmog (Apr 19, 2003)

Caimarë awoke to pain and darkness. The Pain however was just because of the Blow that knocked him out and soon eased. The darkness was a different matter, he was in some kind of cell. Before he could start looking around a door opened and two orcs crept in. Caimarë would have quite happily strangled the pair will little difficulty but for that which stood behind them just outside the Cell.

He had not been mistaken then. It was one of the Nazgul. Sauron was no more so who then could control even one of these?

At the command of this creature the orcs grabbed Caimarë and dragged him out of the cell and along a corridor. At the end of which was a large door. Like the walls of this dark place they were black with a symbol carved into them. As they got closer he could see that it was the likeness of an Eye, open and with no lids.

The Door opened and Caimarë was brought before the evil presance within. Strong willed as he was there were few indeed even of the great Elf-Lords who could stand before the dread Necromancer of Dol-guldur. The will of this creature bore down upon Caimarë who tried as best he might to turn aside the questioning. But even as Finrod long ago he failed and fell. In doing so all that he knew was laid bare to the mind of Sauron The Necromancer.

So it is Maedhros returned from Mandos to seek the ones guarded by the wizard in these very woods. And Magnus is seeking them also. I think it is time that I spoke to that Dragon. But perhaps this Elf will be of some use to me.

With that He turned once more to Caimarë and spoke to him. "You will go back to your friends and that faithless leader. But when I call you will do my bidding". Caimarë was led out of the tower and sent with a troop of orcs back to the tower where he had been captured. At least when the company "Saved" him from the orcs it would not look like he had been released.


----------



## Lhunithiliel (Apr 20, 2003)

Caimarë was brutally thrown down on the ground by the Orcs and they left him there lying near the ancient tower he had found this very early morning.
Long echoed in his mind the odious laughter of the hideous servants of Morgoth while they hurried away!

Then came silence. This time Caimarë did not enjoy it. For it was not the healing and peaceful silence of the woods but the one in his mind. Like a heavy black darkness it was! Darkness - eating his bright and keen elven mind! He tried to fight it. He tried to clear up his senses. 

And then came the pain!
It cut his mind as a sharp blade and Caimarë shrieked aloud surprised at feeling it. And together with it flashed a red lightening! Right inside his head! And as if looking from aside with some inner sight Caimarë saw the eye – staring at him, lidless, flaming, red, commanding… 
He could not escape from that vision! The eye held his mind, his senses, himself ! And it emitted commands and pain…. Such a sharp pain!

The young Elf cringed and took his head with both his slender hands, trying to free his mind from the vision and the pain it was bringing to him. 

It passed…. He sighed with relief… He tried to remember what had happened to him… He tried to remember who he was and where he was…

Friends… Nildadari….. Maedhros…. 
Fair names and fair faces appeared in his tortured mind …. 
Maedhros! Nildadari! Friends!…. He must warn them!… 

Warn! Of what?… He made a new effort to think clearly … And the red lightening inside his mind was swift to strike again!!!! The pain returned and the burning eye set in flames his head with even a more fierce power.

He gave up…. The pain faded and the vision in a moment did as well…

And it was silence again…. And Caimarë let the darkness fall all over his mind. One thing he did understand – he could not fight it, cause it came from the eye! 

He lay on the dusty road leading to the mysterious tower – senseless, miserable, not knowing who he was and what would happen to him. He cared a little about the future now. 
When he woke up it was dark. The first thing the bright elvish eyes saw was the sky above and the thousands shining stars that adorned it. Caimarë took a deep breath and sensed the cool air that filled his weary body with some strength and relief. He stirred and lifted from the ground. He was all alone in the middle of nowhere… 

For a few moments Caimarë sat and listened but could not hear anything else than the noises of the night. Slowly…very slowly and as if with utmost caution he let his thoughts flow. He did not understand why he should be cautious with his own thoughts, but somehow he knew he had to be careful with what he was thinking…. He felt as if he had to protect his mind from some horrible disaster.

Then he remembered everything - about his companions and about his hunt in the woods while the day was still young and fresh……He remembered finding a secret road and how this road had lead him to a strange tower…He remembered how he was surprised to see no tracks of his feet on the dust on that road….He remembered…. A blow ….and …..

Darkness! 
He remembered no more! 
Darkness filled his mind and…......fear.


----------



## Snaga (Apr 22, 2003)

Eäritila walked lightly behind Maedhros, but her mind stumbled blackly. Her escape from the tunnels beneath the mountain had been simpler than she would have guessed, but part of her was still filled with the noisome darkness.

Tangles of brambles seemed to bar their way out of the steep sided valley, but whether by instinct or some elvish magic they made their way through hidden paths never faltering. The scent of nettles and wild flowers thickened the air, but Eäritila heeded it not. The air chilled her and she shivered, and wondered for it seemed the first time that the world had seemed so cheerless.

In her mind she ran endlessly through tunnels of blackness. Running. On and on. Faster and faster. But she was not running from fear but towards it. Drawn not from evil but to it. And then her feet would splashing to water and she would jolt back to the bright and cold of the mountains… but for a moment. For the waking world seemed but a dream…

There was Maedhros. Why did he look at her like that? She began to open her mouth to speak… but stopped. Anger grew.

The dark waters hissed and she shuddered. She backed up and the ripples scampered on the edge of her dream. Eäritila paused in the darkness and listened for the sound of orc-feet behind her. Silence except a whisper. What was that? She remembered a thought but couldn’t reach it. It dangled tantalising, niggling. She groped towards it and then recoiled from its touch. It felt loathsome, appalling, but intriguing.

She looked around wildly, where was she? Waters dripped, was there rain on the leaves? Gnarled trees curled and grasped towards her. Maedhros was ahead, shining, like light in a doorway. Blackness closed around her.

She was back in the cave and there seemed to be a boat but no oarsman. A hiss, was it fear? Her bright eyes strained, she could discern noone but the feeling of evil grew. There it was again, like a voice in her mind. She stared out across the water, fixated. Then, she shook herself and she sat hunched down and thought. How long had she stood and stared? She did not know. The boat had gone, like a dream. 

I must get out! Our quest awaits! I must find Maedhros. Maedhros! She thought of his fair and timeless face, sad and noble. Noble? What is his claim to nobility? Remember your kin, your home in Alqualonde. What are you doing here? Your father, your family gave you not their blessing. You broke allegiance to your people to come hither, to the dark places of the earth, full of foulness and despair. And for whom? He who slew your people. Maedhros stood proudly at the prow of white ship, but blood dripped from his sword.

She shuddered, and almost cried out. She roused herself and was stumbling off the path, tangling into thorn-bushes blindly. Ai! Elbereth! Blood was before her eyes. It was the blood of mariners of the Teleri hacked down by savage swords, it streamed into her eyes as she cried. Ai! Vengeance!

No.. but it was her blood, a savage thorn-needle had cut her. The pain aroused her. ‘Where am I?’ she cried violently, raging. ‘Where is the black king? The Eye is upon us!’


----------



## Elfarmari (Apr 22, 2003)

Barahir had followed Maedhros, but became worried when he saw the strange behaviour of Eäritila. He felt great evil ahead, but had not the senses of the Eldar. He saw her watching Maedhros, saw her eyes cloud up with . . . . what? Rage? Fear? Vengeance? He could not tell. When she ran madly from the path, paying no head to his cries, he followed her. Her violent cries shook him. Uncertain what to do, he simply knelt beside her.
"I know not of what you speak, but great evil awaits us. Were it not for Caimarë, I would urge us to flee this foul place. Come, we must not be separated, we must follow Maedhros."
Eäritila's eyes smouldered when she heard the name. 
"What has brought you to hate him? Have you not followed him this far? Had you not good reason to forsake your kin to help him fufill his quest? Do not allow this evil being to estrange even our company, if you hold Maedhros in contempt now, you are only bowing the wishes of the Black Foe."


----------



## Snaga (Apr 22, 2003)

'The Black Foe?' cried Earitila wildly. 'Where?' She swung round, as if expecting to see him. 'Where, where is he?'

Then she looked at Barahir, her face in fearful apology, and hugged him desperately. 'I am sorry. I don't know what is amiss with me... my dreams are drawn back to the blackness of that cave. I cannot shake it.' He felt her shuddering in his arms.

Then she drew away becoming aware of herself once more, and stood proudly again. She forced a pale smile. 'You are right of course. Now is not the time to break faith... come! let us go. I... I am better.'

She stared ahead at their path, and would meet noone's eye. The gleam that Barahir had often seen in her appeared clouded now.


----------



## chrysophalax (Apr 23, 2003)

Two young bears trotted swiftly through the trees, eagerly scenting the air. The brothers had been intrigued to find that one of their race was so close and in danger and they had been warned to stay hidden, yet this time something was different. It was not long until they came upon mingled scents, both Elven and something...other. Something that raised the hackles on their backs. Instinctively they growled and split apart, both looking anxiously for the one they now knew to be in grave peril.


----------



## YayGollum (Apr 28, 2003)

Radagast watched the dragon fly off and let out a sigh of relief. He shook his cloak as he allowed himself to become visible again, then suddenly remembered the twins. If they had done as he told them, the dragon would not find them, but he knew that with a dragon around, you can never be too careful. With a little concentration, he quickly transformed into a stag and leaped off to the north towards his hut. Even before he burst through the flap and saw that noone was there, he knew that they must have disobeyed him. There were no tracks, no scent, no signs whatsoever that they had been anywhere near recently. He caught the eye of a raven that was perching on a tree and eating some bug. "Tell your brothers to follow the dragon. We could be losing the elves to it this day!" The raven finished his snack, then lazily flew off. Radagast glared as well as he could as a stag and ran off to try tracking the elves from where he last saw them. He remembered what the dragon said about an elf-lord in the forest and wondered what that had to do with his wards.


----------



## Maedhros (Apr 29, 2003)

As we neared the Tower, I could sense the feeling of unesiness on my companions.
That black mists, invisible that came out of the Tower, I have felt something similar a long time ago.... 

Our father was slained, Morgoth feined a treaty with us. I convinced my brothers to trick Morgoth and to end this war. I was the one who was fooled by that evil Vala. Just when my party was being defeated I saw that some of them stopped fighting, I felt with each passing moment black thoughts entering my mind, trying to extinguish my will. Our party was destroyed, and I was made captive with the purpose of stopping the war against Morgoth.

All of the time that I spent in Thangorodrim, the pain, the agony, I can still remember the dark thoughts of surrender, hopelesness. I just wanted to die but I couldn't forsake my being, my will nor my word. When Fingon came, it was easier, he could have ended my torment with death. That would have been an honorable death, Morgoth's will would have been twarted, and I had survived my trial. Yet my friend saved me in my time of greatest need.

I feel now the thoughts of Eëaritila and Barahir in my mind and I'm shamed. Are they wrong for doubting me, who participated willingly in the Kinslaying of Alqualondë? Me, who instigated other kinslayings as well. Am I better than this servant of Morgoth?
The answer doesn't comes from me, but from Manwë, who sees most clearly the mind of Ilúvatar. He saved me once when he send Thorondor to aid Fingon and he gave me another chance to redeem my faults.

Nildadari and Turig had gone ahead of us, wait I see them now. Quick follow me and be prepared. We must use secrecy to rescue Caimarë. There's a little door which suits our needs.
Heregruth, who shall be with me in the front. Nil, Eäritila and Eve will be in the middle. Turig and Barahir will be in the back.

Hang on Caimarë we are coming, I will not let anything happen to you.


----------



## Turgon (Apr 30, 2003)

Turig did his best to put all thoughts of Nildadari out of his mind, blood and hard-struck blows, now that was something he could understand! For now Nil would be a comrade in arms, someone whose back he would watch just as she would watch his own. It was simpler that way, emotion in battle often lead one into the grave. Perhaps once again he was shying away from his feelings, but in all honesty...

Just then Turig heard a low moaning coming from the woodland to his left. First an almost imperceptable mumbling and then rising and falling like the tides of the great ocean, a name. _'Nil... Nildadari... Nil... Nildadari...'_ He turned quickly to Barahir, but it seemed the ranger had heard it already, drawing his sword the young warrior was sprinting towards the source of the cries. It was Camarië's voice.

'Nildadari, Maedhros!' The erstwhile brigand yelled. 'Quickly, we have found him!' With that Turig turned on his heel and following Barahir set off down the narrow trail. The path was thick with tangled briars, no wonder they had not seen it when they passed by. The brigand cursed silently as he followed hard upon the Dúnadan's heels. He just hoped they were not too late.


----------



## chrysophalax (Apr 30, 2003)

Nildadari ran swiftly at the sound of Turig's voice, fear of what she might find filling her mind. She saw Turig, Barahir and Maedhros already gathered around Caimare and she fell to her knees at his side. "Caimare...ai! What has happened to you?" she said softly as she ran her hand over his brow. He opened his eyes and found they would hardly focus...Then he heard the sound of raised voices not far off. Maedhros drew his sword and along with Barahir, went to discover what new peril lay at hand.



In stag form Radagast leapt swiftly through the woods, scenting the wind for the twins. Never had he felt such panic in all his long years as he felt now for the young Elves. "Iluvatar...why did they not listen? Has the accursed blood of Feanor risen in all its pride at last to claim them?" He ran as swiftly as he could, desperate to reach them before the Dragon could spot them.

After what seemed an eternity, Radagast found them , loping along, noses to the ground, searching, scenting, wuffing to each other at each new smell the wind carried their way. Radagast transformed with a thought and cried out to them. They stopped and spun about, snarling. When they saw the wizard, they shuffled in the leaves, growling softly. At a gesture from Radagast, they returned to Elven form and immediately they began talking at once, telling him that the Elf they sought was close, very close. "Fools!" he shouted, his patience gone. "Know you that the Dragon seeks you and the son of Feanor as well? He will kill you both if he finds you!" The urgency in Radagast's voice and the sudden appearance of tears in the old one's eyes gave them pause and they glanced uncertainly at each other.

At that moment the trees parted and they spun, only to be confronted by a tall Elf-lord, power emanating from him as visibly as the sun which shown above. Elured gasped as he moved toward them slowly, a look of wonder and something...was it pain? on his face. Barahir hung back, unable to guess what this moment meant to Maedhros. Above, an enormous shadow blocked the sun...




With a shriek of triumph, Magnus plummetted from the sky. At last his moment had come. But first, he would make him suffer....
He landed in the midst of the group, lashing his tail with devastating force. Barahir flung himself to the ground as it swung over his head, reducing a sapling to splinters. Turig burst through the trees only to stop dead at the sight of the Dragon in all his glory, towering above Maedhros who stood fearless, undaunted by Magnus' display. Coiling swiftly around, Magnus pinned Elured to the ground as Radagast flung himself instinctively in front of Elurin. "Maedhros, Elf-lord..." the Dragon hissed, "Behold, at the moment of your triumph, you fail yet again. Do not be so foolish as to think that I will not kill this one whom you love." He snatched him up, his claws digging cruelly into the young Elf's side. Elured cried out in terror. "Radagast....help me!"

Elurin struggled to get to his brother, but Radagast kept him down, his heart wrenching within him. "I will come for you, Dragon! You will never be able to hide from me!" he cried. Magnus rumbled low in his chest. "You have doomed this one to death with your words, old one. But not here, not now. Know that I will take great pleasure in finding his heart, for it has been too long since I have savoured the sweetness of Elven flesh!" 

The Dragon launched into the air, Elured's cries ringing in their ears. Radagast leapt to his feet and attempted to change into a giant Eagle, but he found himself weak, too drained to complete the transformation. He turned to Elurin, "Come, let us find the Dragon and rescue Elured." Elurin made as though to follow, then turned again to Maedhros, who's eyes were shining as flame. "Kinsman, come with us! Help us save my brother!" Maedhros nodded grimly and they set off in the direction whence the Dragon had flown...toward the Tower.


----------



## Snaga (May 1, 2003)

Eäritila cried out with grief. 'Ai! The cursed worm! What ill-fortune dogs our steps?'

Her hands had fitted an arrow to her bow. I marked you once before, and I will do so again! she thought. But she did not shoot, for fear of harming Elured. She threw her bow down in angry frustration.

'This is your fault!' she said to Maedhros, her eyes flashing dangerously. 'Your selfish quest has brought danger upon these twain. For them the long ages of the world have brought but peace and innocence, except when you are nigh!'

She stared at him, and a storm raged behind her eyes. She felt the shocked eyes of the others upon her. Then, suddenly ashamed, she lowered her head. 'Forgive me, I don't know why I said that...'


----------



## Gothmog (May 1, 2003)

Within the Dark Tower, the Necromancer looked out on the group during Eäritila's tirade. It seemed that the thoughts of some at least of the companions could be guided. This along with the presence of the elf Caimare should make it easy to start trouble between the followers of Maedhros.


----------



## Lhunithiliel (May 3, 2003)

In the total chaos, confusion and pain Magnus brought , Caimare was forgotten. Even Nildadari had stepped away from him and she was still standing there tense and trembling with fury for not do being able to do anything to prevent the tragedy.

Meanwhile Caimare had found strength to get up on his feet and when Nildadari turned back face to her brother she saw him holding his blade with both hands, ready to strike... What at?!
Even the High Elf-Lord could do nothing to fight the malice of the mighty dragon. Caimare felt bitter and he could feel the immense grief that was cat over their little group.
Then he heard the words of Eäritila.
"'This is your fault!' she said to Maedhros, her eyes flashing dangerously. 'Your selfish quest has brought danger upon these twain. For them the long ages of the world have brought but peace and innocence, except when you are nigh!'"

"Ney, fair maiden!" - Caimare's voice, though very quiet, as if banged in the momentary silence that had fallen. "It is not Lord Maedhros to blame for the misery and misfortune of these lands! There are powers - evil and monstruous, that take pleasure to see faith destroyed, friends parted, kins lost... "
Caimare was speaking with difficulty, yet his voice was getting stronger. Now everybody was looking at him and Nildadari quickly returned to him and tried to hold him. He now seemed so fragile... Yet, there was some strange fire in his elven eyes - a firy look she had never seen. Caimare stood firmly still holding his blade.
He made a pause while his words reached everyone's troubled mind. Strange, but one by one they all looked at the tower.
Then Caimare's voice came again.
"I know who rules there! I know what he wants..." He stopped and people could see his kind face now tortured as if by some severe pain.
"Caimare!" - Nilddadari cried. "What is it?! What pain makes you suffer so much!" And she cried.

"He is perilous beyond any evil I have ever seen or heard of", went on Caimare with a trembling voice. "Flame he masters ....and ...Orcs... and wolves ... But no friendship he has with the Dragon"...


----------



## Snaga (May 17, 2003)

'Come let me tend you. You are hurt, I perceive! But where is your wound?' said Eäritila quickly. She felt the looks of concern and even suspicion upon her, and welcomed a chance to change the subject. 

She sat him down, and knelt beside him, but saw no bleeding. Only pain and torment of the mind: her eyes met his. She flinched away, suddenly, her mind filled with horror. 'Ai! Caimare! What has happened?' she cried, her hands over her eyes.

Slowly she took them away, and tears were making crystal paths upon her face. 'Alas, some terror is upon him. His cure is to finish our task. There will be no other healing.'

She straightened, and turned her bright eyes towards the tower defiantly.


----------



## chrysophalax (May 24, 2003)

Elured screamed in terror as he was lifted from the ground and Magnus snapped at his face, silencing the Elf. "Silence, young one! There will be time and enough for that later for where I am taking you, the one who will be your companion has been at a loss for living company for a _very_ long time. I'm certain he will be more that pleased that I bring him someone to amuse him." 

The Elf could hear his brother calling for him and for the first time in his life, he knew fear, fear so over-whelming that he felt he would go mad. Radagast had always protected him, where was he now?


----------



## Snaga (May 27, 2003)

Then Maedhros led them on, and the tower glowered down at them, so the golden rays of the sun seemed to lose their potency, and a cold fear seeped into the hearts of them. Maedhros seemed not to heed it, and his step was light and confident. His will held them to their course.

Turig stayed close to Caimare, fearing his pain would return. And though he did not waver, all could see him wincing at the sight of the dark tower.

Earitila walked, and fingered her bow. 'I must not doubt my course now!' she told herself. 'I must persevere, if only to rescue Elured from that foul worm of Morgoth!'

The thorny bushes seemed to close about them, and groped talons at their clothes, and their leaves turned from green to near black, as though a sickness corrupted their growth. They twisted in foul form, and the smell of growing things seemed to fade to a noxious scent of decay. The path was hard and stony, grey jagged shale that crunched, and dissolved into unclean muddles at their feet. Clouds chased across the sky darkly, and the sun hid her face. A bird flew and sat upon the leafless branch of a dead tree that haunted their route. Earitila looked up at it, but shuddered for its eye was unfriendly. With a harsh call it shook its unkempt feathers, and took flight.

The tower, that had from afar, seemed to be of not great height, now loomed up on huge pier of rock thrush out from the mountainside. They saw a wearisome climb was a head of them, as the path scrambled up the steep slopes. Here and there, they saw evidence of orcs, and other beasts besides. Turig's sharp eye saw a discarded iron shoe at first. Later there was a sign of some dispute between their foul kind: a pool of blood, and a headless corpse, cast aside and hanging upon the claws of the thorn-bushes. Earitila saw the grisly signs of ravaging teeth, as though some predator had torn at the remains. Wolves, perhaps.
At other places their filth was strewn and smeared, and flies swarmed. Earitila's stomach churned in growing disgust, and she sighed. _A Elbereth! Gilthoniel!_

She turned and paused seeing Turig and Barahir labouring up the gruelling climb, as the air thinned and they left the dreadful thorns and found themselves on a barren incline of harsh rock. They were forced to scrambled up a way that was broad and clearly marked, yet hard and steep, so their fingers ached from clutching at cracks in the rock. After a great effort they reached a narrow ledge, hauling themselves onto it on by one, each helping the companion who followed. Earitila glance upwards. At the top of the slope was the base of the tower, and it was now but thirty or forty feet above their heads, but the way disappeared. Earitila said to Maedhros who had stopped, 'You have missed the path! Surely this climb is wrong.'

But he put his finger to his lips, and said in a voice that was scarce more than a whisper in her mind, 'I came this way so we would not alert the guards. Look up!'

Earitila craned her neck, to peer up above them again. At first she saw nothing, but then saw the form of orcs, as they stood guard by the gateway into the tower above. Three or four she thought.


----------



## chrysophalax (May 31, 2003)

As they began the ascent, Nildadari could feel Caimare's pain returning, his thoughts dark and conflicted. She gritted her teeth in an attempt to keep her head clear. The Dragon's appearance this time had shaken her and fear was threatening to over-whelm her. Too much had happened. She had nearly died..twice, had almost known love, her brother had been captured by a foul spirit and was now a mere shadow of himself. With all her heart she wanted to turn to Turig, to bury herself in his arms and feel safe..._safe..._ she nearly laughed aloud. What could that word possibly mean?

A fey mood came over her and she began climbing faster, giving no heed to silence or stealth. She only wanted to kill, to cause the same pain and grief she was feeling to her enemies. Maedhros cursed under his breath, knowing the guards above her surely spot her.


----------



## Elfarmari (Jun 7, 2003)

Barahir saw Nildadari climb faster, abandoning caution. Before the guards atop the wall could spot her, Barahir caught her heal, forcing her to stop her careless advance and take shelter behind some bushes. 

"I have no elven-senses, but even I can feel your pain and confusion. Let Maedhros lead; he knows more of strategy and battle than you or I. What good would it do any of us for you to be captured? There will be time to cause our enemies pain without risking ourselves. We must be stealthy if we wish to save to two elves we seek."


----------



## Maedhros (Jun 11, 2003)

We were almost in the gateway, there were four guards there now. I bade the company halt, we are far too many to take them unawares.

Heregruth will come with me, the rest of you follow us when I give the sign. We are about to enter the Tower of the greatest servant of Morgoth, our only hope of success is in our secrecy. Only the Valar knows what we will find in there, but we cannot break this tower by force alone. We must find the Necromancer as fast as possible and rescue Eluréd. These dark thoughts in your heads will only get worse as we deepen in this Tower, focus on good deeds and they will get you through.

I went up with Heregruth. Some tricks work the same no matter when they were invented. Heregruth threw a rock in the opposite direction of the guards, they were momentarily distracted, which gave the opportunity to slay two of them, and when they saw me, they didn't notice Heregruth besides them, they were dead before they could draw their scimitars. We hid the bodies and gave the signal. Now it's when the danger begins......

I remember, I was in the Fortress of Himring, after the Dagor Bragollach, I dwelt with a strong folk and with my brother Maglor, and then from nothing came my brothers Celegorm and Curufin. I was glad at their coming but why were they alone, what happened to their folk and why were they in such shape.
Are you ok, me and Maglor asked. Yes they answered, we were attacked by a band of Orcs and our company was slained. Curufin's horse was stolen and so was his precious knife.
Then where is Huan, your hound Celegorm, it has always warm my heart his presence and loyalty. But when I saw the looked on their faces, I knew that they were hiding something from us. They would not touch again the subject nor I asked them about it again. I found out about their deeds later though.
Our time had grown short in ME, Morgoth was going to destroy of all the Eldar if we didn't unite against him. My friend Fingon understood this also and he gave me his help, I was sure that my cousin Finrod Felagund would have helped us with his force of Nargothrond, especially now that he was aided by Celegorm and Curufin in the Bragollach. It was then that they told me the truth about their departure from Nargothrond. How they intended to blackmail Thingol with Lúthien and how they left our cousin Finrod to die with Sauron. I almost raised my own sword against my brethen. We are fighting Morgoth, who is the evil of this World, the slayer of our grandfather Finwë, we do not use his methods as our own. Shame on you. After that day, I saw them with different eyes. I vowed that if I could somehow avenge my cousin I would do so. And now here I am.......

The Inside of the Tower was filled with barely lit hallways. It is odd that this place is not that well guarded. Has he expected our move and is tending a trap for us. It doesn't matter now, there is no going back from here. As we moved through the Hallways, we encountered some resistance, fortunately we had the advantage of surprise and they hadn't notice our presence in the Tower.

We had gone up two levels, I feel his presence more strongly now, his conjures of my awful deeds in my mind are almost overwheliming me, but I will not let him get the better of me. I survived Thangorodrim. But where is Eluréd, I cannot feel his presence.
There is something about this Hallway, about that door. Is that is where the Necromancer lies? But where is his guard? We have slew some, but not that many. Is it luck or are we doomed? Be prepared for anything. I will go first. I kicked the door down, and there there was someone sitting in an elaborated chair. His eyes cold as death, and he said:
"Welcome Maedhros, I have been expecting you ........."


----------



## Snaga (Jun 20, 2003)

The dread that had been upon Earitila had grown tenfold with every step they climbed. Now in front of this door she halted, her mind recoiling as from an unknown horror. She was rooted, and even as she heard the words spoken to Maedhros, in her mind a voice plaintive and persuasive spoke. In her mind's eye she saw her father, weeping on the quay of Alqualonde, the dying body his brother in his arms as life ebbed away. And the sting of sea spray was a tears as the blood-stained ship of the Teleri passed across the sea, and the voice said: 'When will your people have vengeance? How shall this be put aright?'

And she put dropped her bow with a clatter, so that she might block her ears, and in her heart she cried: 'Nay! I will not listen!'

Then she saw her father, stricken as he found the berthing place of her ship Lintaiwë was empty. 'Where now is my daughter?' he seemed to ask, and was answered: 'She has betrayed you, and gone to Middle-Earth with Maedhros, son of Feanor.' And she saw his rage, and her heart filled with shame and pity of a sudden. And the voice said. 'Strike him down now... strike Maedhros down and regain your father's love, and gain vengeance for your people.'

And she could not move or speak for the thought grew within her, and she fought it with all her strength.


----------



## Elfarmari (Jun 26, 2003)

Barahir had long ago put thoughts of revenge and bitterness behind him, but in this dark stronghold all evil was magnified. A voice inside, not entirely his own but not entirely alien, called him a coward, a traitor to his sister for failing to exact revenge for her death, a failure as a guardian of her and of his mother, a coward for allowing the Elves to stop his revenge, an outcast from his own people. Why had he not killed Turig? Turig was a bandit who killed anyone in his way with no regard for life. Why had he joined the elves as a companion of a murderer? Why had he defended Alfirin? What good had it done either of them? Alfirin was dead and Barahir was an outcast, following an elf with blood-stained hands on a hopeless quest. 

No. Barahir refused to listen to the voice. He knew from whence it came, he knew the blackness in the heart of that Dark Lord, he knew that Sauron desired nothing more than the destruction of all who opposed him, all of that was good. 

With little hope in his heart, but with a resolve undaunted by the black thoughts of the figure on the throne, Barahir stepped through the door, feeling the Dark One's presence as an almost palpable gloom. The tall ranger stood stolidly behind Maedhros, not knowing what the Elf Lord would, or could, do now. 

The dark whispers in his mind continued, but Barahir did not listen. While guilt and insecurity raced through his mind, his eyes remained fixed on Maedhros while with his whole being he prayed that Eru would not let this quest fail. The Elf-Lord stood tall and proudly, not with the pride of arrogance but with the conviction that he was right, that this time he would not allow evil to prevail. The Dark Lord sent his shadows and doubts throughout his fortress, but the minds of the company he could not penetrate. As Melkor's influence from the Void is through long-planted seeds of mistrust and hate, so could Sauron spread his wishes. He can put many things into the minds of Elves and Men, but they do not belong to him.


----------



## Lhunithiliel (Jun 27, 2003)

Caimarë stepped into the twilight of the entrance passage of the tower. Cool air and silence embraced his senses yet did not bring relief nor pleasure. Some of his companions stood around him, but some have gone too far inside the halls of the tower. Maedhros was not around. Where had he gone? Was he safe?! 
Safe!!! Who could be safe in this place where pure Evil reigned in all its powers! 
Caimarë took a closer look at the faces of his companions. Strange! They all seemed as if wandering in some distant worlds, far from here – the reality that needed from them the utmost caution and vigilance! 
“This is _his_ work! “ thought Caimarë. “He is a Master in conquering and ruling minds!” Oh! Caimarë knew the twisted delight the Black Power felt when playing with his mind and he was now sure the same had befallen on his friends. He could see the tense expressions on their faces and the fire in their eyes lit by the painful struggle to free themselves from the grip of the evil thoughts treacherously creeping into their minds – getting stronger and stronger….whispering evil words….drawing pictures of despair…calling for revenge and death… confusing, evil, putting on fire any cool reason and any good intention and belief…..

And then…… in the evil dusk of that evil place, in that evil hour, in that evil-heavy silence …a sound was herd! A most unexpected it was! Yet, so healing, so freeing the mind, so strong with the light it was bringing….
For Caimarë sang! Very quietly, almost whispering….but the flow of the elvish song broke through the twilight and through the dark thoughts that had almost completely enthralled the minds of his friends. 
And it won over darkness and Caimarë’s companions broke from the perilous state the evil breath of this place had brought them into. And the dark thoughts of despair or revenge and suspicion disappeared and the company breathed again with ease.

Caimarë’s song hushed away. And it was again silent and dark, but no fear nor tension they felt any more. 

“Come!” Nildadari said. “We should hurry on ! We have to find Maedhros.”
“I know where he might be” said Caimarë quietly. “Follow me”

And he led the group through the passages right into the very heart of the tower of Evil.


----------



## Snaga (Jul 3, 2003)

At Caimarë's song Earitila woke with a start. Dark dreams vanished as if a beam of light like the sword of Menelmacar had hewn clear through the night. She gasped, perceiving how close her peril was. She recalled words spoken perhaps in haste yet never once regretted, as she alighted on the shores of Middle-Earth, and taking up her bow she murmured them again, and as she did her voice grew in strength and resolve

'Therefore I shall go with you, wheresoever you shall go. Your task shall be my task. And I will not have peace until it is accomplished, nor yet shall I let you turn from it. Even my life I will give to its end, yet shall I say this too: your life too Maedhros, shall be forfeit to its completion. Turn aside, and I shall slay you for your treachery, yea and gladly knowing the ills you have done. This do I swear in the name of all the peoples of the Teleri, and in the name of Manwe, Lord of the Blessed Isle, and I hold all the Valar in witness. For such a terrible oath thou spoke once before, and so I take this one for the undoing of its evil.'

Then befell the battle between Sauron, most fell captain of Morgoth, who is called Gorthaur and Maedhros One-handed. And in that battle there was little aid that any of the company could give the son of Feanor, for the Dark Lord was a foe beyond any of them, and in that moment even as they through off the shackles of their bewilderment they were set upon by many foes that came at their masters bidding. And they were led by Khamul, black-hearted Nazgul and with him came a host of orcs. Earitila's bow sang, and the swords of her companions ran with black blood. But Maedhros was beyond them, and fought alone with Sauron, and they fought with arms and with song;

_Forth sprang Maedhros
Meeting menace with rage
Danger darkening his face
Lunging and leaping
Sword held left-handed
Sweeping and cleaving

But up loomed Gorthaur
Awful and demonic
The mace falls crashing
Shattering, destroying

Then Feanor's son was not dismayed
And Felagunds fall he recalled
In days far-off in Tol Sirion
And lifted his voice in elven song

His voice was strong
His words were clear
A defiant song
Of victory near
Oaths kept
Trust regained
Wounds healed
Wrongs arighted

But Sauron laughed
And darkly chanted 
Of hearts hurt
Friends betrayed
Fortresses fallen
Kinsmen killed
Of pain and danger
Of fear and death
Of staunchness stained
And despair defeating

Yet Maedhros then recalled the light
Of glorious Valinor Undimmed
Before the coming of Ungoliante
Before the death of Feanor's father
Then burning bright gem-fire white
And golden Tree-light forever gemmed
Shone in his elven eyes undaunted
And shone too clear for Sauron Gorthaur.

Then Maedhros striding chasing beating
Sauron hiding fleeing retreating
Darklings creatures fearing quailing
Darkness clearing, evil failing._


----------



## chrysophalax (Jul 5, 2003)

In the face of Feanor's son, Maedhros the One-handed, Sauron and his minions fled the field, wailing away south-ward to the crumbling fortress of Dol Guldur, there to feed his ancient malice.

Another, much more pressing danger soon drew the attention of Maedhros' company, for Magnus had not been idle. Elured was suffering, caught in the clutches of the great Dragon. He was alone atop the highest parapet of the tower and with all his strength he called out for Elurin. They had never been separated and the terror that filled his mind made him easy prey for the machinations of the Dragon.

Below in the lower reaches of the tower, Elurin stumbled and nearly fell. He clutched the wall as he felt his brother's call. Nildadari was nearest to him and she when swiftly to his side. He looked at her with wonder, for he had never seen a female of his own kind before. She bore his scrutiny briefly, then asked him what was wrong. "It is my brother! The beast has taken him and he is frightened. We must save him!" The pleading lookin his eyes in addition to the fire that within him fueled the strength in her own heart.

"Maedhros, lord!" she called, her voice high and clear as it carried through the rooms nearby. After a moment, Maedhros came and stood with them, looking in earnest at his kinsman. Nildadari told him of Elured's plight and his eyes kindled to flame. Magnus had plagued him too long...it was time to destroy the Dragon, once and for all.


----------



## Maedhros (Jul 16, 2003)

*'Utúlie'n aurë, 'Auta i lómë!*

The evil dragon rejoiced at the pain that he inflicted on Elúred, yet he would not kill him. The sheer pleasure that the dragon got from tormenting me with the twin is sickening.
There was a great uproar, the dragon flew down from the Tower and was waiting for us in the ground.

To many have died already. For how many deaths will I be held responsible? Elúred has only one chance for survival, the time has come to expunge my sins, my trial has come.

I remember .........
Maitimo, come on to meet your other grandfather, Mahtan.
Yes, mother I'm coming.
Oh, so this is my first grandson, and he has our hair too. Hello young Maitimo. I visited you often, but you were too young to remember me. I see that you have the inner fire of your father, yet you have the copper hair of your mother. My friends call me Rusco, young Maitimo. Because we share the same color of hair, I will call you Russandol.
Thanks, I think grandfather Mahtan.
I see that in the future young Maitimo, you will face great trials. Always remember, do not let your pride get the better of you. You will have great responsabilities ahead of you. In time, the fate of your house may rest on you my boy.
Father, don't tell Maitimo these things, he's too young for that.
No, he's not my dear Nerdanel. My grandson in time, will become someone of tremendous importance. Remember this well, Heru Maitimo Russandol.

After all this time, it seems that I had failed Mahtan. I still remember the pain of the Silmaril, all the vain things that I did in order to preserve my pride, my vanity. All the slayings and killings. We had returned to Middle-earth to battle Morgoth, not to become like him, and now I have been given an opportunity by Manwë.

Now......
We descended rapidly the dreadful tower of Sauron. There was the dragon, and Elúred in his grasp. There is only one chance to free him.
I turned towards my companions. Listen to me well. This is it. I will make the dragon release him, but after that you must all leave me alone with him. You must take the twins to Valinórë. You must not look back or remain here. I shall need all my strength of will to fight him and you would only hamper me. It is the twins that matter. My life has been forfeited long ago. I won't return to Valinórë, my fate lies elsewhere.
Eäritila can guide you. I want to thank you all for your help. It felt good to be on the right side this time. You must promise me that you will take the twins to safety. Please, this will not be a fight of swords, but of wills.
I marched toward Magnus, clenching my sword. And I yelled: Magnus, dragon of Morgoth, I, Heru Maitimo Russandol challenge you....
Oh, how the dragons have diminished over the years. The Great Magnus needs a hostage now. The great and terrible dragon needs and advantage. Pitiful. I challenge you, O worm of the Underworld, do you accept or do you yield!!!!!
_'Utúlie'n aurë, 'Auta i lómë!_ (The day has come, the night is passing.)

P.S. Maitimo is Maedhros mother’s name. Russandol or copper top is an _epessë_ given by his brothers and other kin, because of the color of his hair. Heru is quenya for Lord.


----------



## YayGollum (Jul 22, 2003)

Radagast and Elurin were still on the ground, glaring at the dragon and waiting for it to move. Radagast sighed and held up a hand to warn Elurin. "Stay back. I shall try my best to save your brother now." Elurin nodded grudgingly but started to back off. Radagast flung his staff toward Elurin, who caught it, then he raised his arms over his head and stood spread-eagled. A black glow surrounded him as he shed his cloak. Uttering words of power, Radagast swiftly began to change into a form of awesome size and strength. 

Maedhros gasped as he recognized the form that the wizard had taken. Radagast rose on giant and black and leathery wings. Magnus snarled and crouched low in amazement and confusion. That which he beheld was Ancalagon the Black, lord of all winged dragons and Magnus' sire. Vast was his form, easily twice the size of Magnus. His ears flattened back to his head and he roared in defiance. He flung the elf from him over the side of the tower. Maedhros dropped his sword and ran to catch the elf just in time. The others froze in fear and morbid fascination. The newly transformed Radagast launched himself at Magnus.


----------



## chrysophalax (Jul 22, 2003)

Magnus lunged at his sire, knowing that he almost certainly would die. The creature before him was huge and filled with more deadly cunning than any other creature of Morgoth's imaginings. Magnus' only hope lay in a fierce and swift attack. Being the smaller of the two he flew toward his sire, his jaws wide, roaring so loudly that the Elves and men below had to stop their ears.

He spouted fire and Ancalagon folded his wings and dove toward Magnus, seeking to finish him swiftly. The flames enveloped Ancalagon's head and he roared in pain, suddenly blinded. Magnus stooped and sank his claws deep into Ancalagon's back as he passed, then folded his wings adding his weight to that of Ancalagon. The ancient Dragon groaned beneath his weight and he fell toward the ground below. With a sickening thud, the two Dragons crashed and instantly Ancalagon writhed, rolling onto his back and sank his fangs deep into Magnus' neck.

Then commenced an enormous conflict, one which would live long in story and song, should any of the witnesses live to tell the tale, for in the throes of their mighty conflict, Ancalagon's tail lashed out and the tower began to collapse. As the vast structure shook, the Dragons rose and reared up on their hind legs, slashing and biting one another savagely, their tails lashed out and trees were flattened in a vast ring around the battleground. The earth was torn and gouts of blood rained down onto several of the watchers and they cowered in the dubious safety of the shuddering tower.


----------



## YayGollum (Jul 22, 2003)

Moving deceptively slowly and panting a bit more heavily than was needed, Radagast backed off. He was mostly numb from his injuries, but his tail throbbed, and his eyes stung. Nevertheless, he gathered himself under the pretense of a newly discovered pain in his stomach and sprang. Magnus was quick enough to writhe free of a pin but grunted in pain and fury when Radagast, who hadn't been planning on a successful pin anyway, swept his feet out from under him with a stiff tail. The silver dragon slammed into the forest floor, jarring everyone. Radagast, frustrated by his bulk, belately streamed fire to keep Magnus down long enough for him to reorient himself and strike again. He caught a glimpse of fear laden with hate-filled eyes flashing towards him as Magnus made a treacherous lunge of his own. They both grunted and snarled as they weakened but whipped up debris as they reduced themselves to faster and more desperate slashes. Just before the dust cleared, the onlookers froze at the sound of a dragon's hopeless and agonized scream. The colossal form of Ancalagon breathed a sigh of relief as it directed an exhausted look at Elurin and the others, then slumped back. Elured looked on with concern from where he had been left atop a parapet. Magnus lay there, flattened and apparently dead, his claws splayed, his wings broken.


----------



## Snaga (Jul 26, 2003)

Earitila watched the dragon's duel with awe and wonder, for the like of this fight had never been seen before in all the lands of Arda. Fire and fury seared the sky, as the two great dragon fought and then crashed back upon the summit of the tower, and then at last lay still.

Silence hung in the air, as for a moment the world seemed to hold its breath. Was it really over? Magnus lay quite still, and Radagast slowly faded back to human form, but himself seemed utterly spent.

Maedhros and the others had sheltered in the doorway from which the stairs issued from below. Now, slowly and warily, they came forward, to look upon the fallen form of Magus. Earitila rushed towards Radagast. 'Lie still, noble Istar!' she said firmly. 'For you have conquered, but I perceive you are sorely hurt!' Her face was full of concern. Radagast made no answer but in his face there was both great hurt and satisfaction. Earitila knelt beside him, and began to tend his hurts. Drawing a knife, she cut strips of cloth from her cloak, to make bandages to staunch his wounds.

Maedhros came forward to, and he too knelt beside Radagast, opposite Earitila. The huge fallen form of Magnus lay behind him, ruined. Maedhros took the hand of Radagast, and spoke softly saying: 'For this deed there can be no thanks deep enough, for you have accomplished my deed for me, and through you my past crimes may finally be laid to rest. Never has a debt been greater, but rather would I have a debt of thanks, than a debts of grief and guilt.'

Behind them, the weary companions embraced each other, and began to sit about, stunned and weary but awash with happiness, triumph, delight and relief.

But the minds of dragons are full of cunning malice, even at the last. Magnus lay still, and his pain was great and he felt weak: weaker than a hatchling newly crept from the clutch of eggs in the far-off Withered Heath. But he was not yet dead, and the fire was yet hot within him. And he listened to the soft voices of the elves and men about him, and heard them congratulating themselves. 'I will yet rob you off your triumph, Maedhros!' he thought. 'There shall be no glorious return to the West for you!'

Slowly, he lifted the lid of a glittering eye, and fixed his gazed upon Maedhros who was sat not far away, back turned as he spoke to Radagast. Magnus drew a painful breath. 'Burn, elf-lord! Burn like a leaf in a fire-storm!' With a weary and final effort, he sent forth his flame.

But right at the last, Earitila looked over Maedhros's shoulder and saw the evil gleam in the dragon's eye. Immediately she sprang, and lo! she soared lightly over Radagast, and Maedhros too, and set herself between Maedhros and the fiery blast. Full in the chest she took that scorching burning flame, and was thrown back, her clothes and hair alight.

Turning Maedhros caught her n his arms as he turned in shock. But Earitila was burning horribly, and he was himself scorched and pained as swiftly he bore her to the ground and sought to smother the flames with his cloak. With a dark snort of malice, the dragon's last strength seemed to ebb away, and his mind passed into darkness. But Maedhros scarce heeded him, but instead drew back his cloak, to look upon the charred form of Earitila. And though blacked and burnt, he saw she was yet beautiful and her eyes were lit still as one who has dwelt long in the Blessed Realm.

And he wept, saying: 'Earitila, this should not have been! Ye who's vessel bore me hence to Middle Earth! Stay! Do not depart!'

But she smiled faintly, as though from far away. And she said: 'Farewell, Maedhros. I go now to Mandos, and though the pain is bitter, the news of my passing shall not be. Many days have passed since you came to me, and I knew that day that this quest would cost me my life. But... but I did not flinch from it for you are at heart noble and wise, and mighty amongst the Eldar. When I looked upon you, I saw it and I loved you. I lay down my life gladly, knowing it saved yours. Did I not swear to you that it would be so?'

And Maedhros shook his head. 'Nay! Do not say this. For this is an evil fate, and it robs my redemption of its sweetness. Too many of the Teleri have fallen by my will, and too many who are dear to me.' And the tears ran down his face freely.

Earitila reach with broken hand, and gently clasped his and for a long moment said nothing but summoned her last breath. She shut her eyes, and tried to bear the pain the wracked her body.

Then she looked up at him again, but his noble face seemed to be fading before her eyes. 'Do you not understand? The kinslaying lies heavily upon you, and would ever stand between my folk and yours. But here you shall know, that I, Earitila of the Teleri gave my life for yours gladly, as token of forgiveness from all my people. Ever it shall be a sorrow, but let me now take the bitterness from it. The anger must not last forever, and I know your remorse is true. What wrongs you could put right you have in rescuing these twain, and the rest is for the healing of time.' Her voice fell to a whisper. 'I go now to Mandos, and ... and I will tell my kin who wait in his shadowy halls that... that you are sorry. Mayhap now they may be rehoused.' Her eyes closed for the last time. 'Namárië Maedhros Arpenia! Ela! Avantien!'


----------



## Elfarmari (Dec 27, 2007)

"But here you shall know, that I, Eäritila of the Teleri gave my life for yours gladly, as token of forgiveness from all my people. . . _Namárië Maedhros Arpenia! Ela! Avantien!"_

I sat, frozen, holding the empty _hroa_ that had housed one of the fairest maidens of the Teleri. Not like this. This was not the Elder Days, when the sacrifice of one of the wronged could bring reconciliation. The deed of Fingon could not be repeated. I looked down at Eäritila's charred face, and all thoughts fled. The dragon had done this, the cursed _dragon!_ My sword unsheathed, I approached this foul remnant of a passed Age who dared still draw breath after slaying the first companion of my Quest. The dragon-fire which had done this danced at the edges of my vision as I raised my blade above his neck. 

_Fire. Rage._ _Ash._ 

I had known these many times in my long life. Through the blind wrath that was upon me, my mind grasped only one. My father, surrounded by the flames and whips of the Balrogs, fighting, hopelessly outnumbered and beyond our help, falling. 

_Flames._ 

The fire of his spirit had burned so brightly that his _hroa_ had burned to ash when it departed to Mandos. As was the body of Eäritila because of this dragon, who was helpless before my sword. 

_My Father_. 

My hand faltered, and I became aware of something which had long fled my mind. The Oiosir. Before I was released from Mandos, my Father had charged me to find this jewel. Magnus had stolen it long ago, and taunted me with it during our first meeting in this Age.

_Fire. _

_"An elf with fire in his eyes and one hand." _So had the prophecy spoken of me. A grim smile came to my face. _Peace between enemies_. So read the scroll given me by the ancient dwarf. Magnus would have done well to keep it hidden from my sight. With peace I would take my revenge. 

I sheathed my sword. The Oiosir was hidden beneath the defeated dragon, but its power of the gem was there. The words for a song of my father's devising, remembered and guarded by the dwarves through long ages, came to my lips. Mastery I sang of ; faithfulness, obedience. Service I required. Treachery I banned, and lying deceit. 

The eyes of Magnus opened as the power of the Oiosir awoke in answer to my song. No pain was there in his gaze, no exhaustion. _Fire._ Only the flames of his hatred, as he felt the power of my song binding his will. Struggle though he might, the Oiosir, freely put on, allowed no dissent, the only escape the unthinkable. _Peace between enemies_. My revenge.

"You think to control me with some Elvish trinket I took for my own?" Magnus' voice was quiet but still full of his malice. 
I had no wish to bandy words with the one who had killed Eäritila, and I knew that the dragon's wounds were at the least nearly mortal.
"This Elvish trinket would have little power, had you not taken it for your own. No more shall suffer because of your malice." Before Magnus could reply, exhaustion claimed him and he fell unconscious once more. 

My body and will drained from the struggle with Sauron, the death of Eäritila and the binding power of the Oiosir, I slumped to the ground, silent. Let others think what they would. 

_What had I done?_ _How could I be at peace with this dragon who had slain my companions?_


----------



## chrysophalax (Jan 26, 2008)

Pain, ancient memories of slaughter and blood, visions of creatures so inferior to himself that they faded into howling nothingness. These were the potent, malignant ingredients that fueled the images swirling in the wounded dragon's mind. He could smell fear mixed with awe and loathing, like a thick, cloying perfume filling his nostrils and it slowly filled him with vigour. And the desire to kill.

His first attempt to get to his feet caused lightning bolts of agony to flash across his sight. His wings, what was wrong with his wings? Magnus' eyes seared with hatred for the wretched beings standing so foolishly near. He dare not attempt to harm them though, not in his present condition. Pride would never allow him to fall at the hand of such feeble things in any case. Better not to show further weakness. Better to discover how it had come to pass that he had seemingly fought his own sire...and apparently lost. Magnus became curious as to why he hadn't been eaten, as was custom, by the victor. Could it be that old Ancalagon had suffered a fatal wound himself?

Slowly rolling onto his belly, Magnus crossed his forelegs and glared down at the elf before him. "Where is the other, Elf? Why did he leave me alive, or you alive, for that matter? I see you have come to take my plaything from me." he said, referring to the stranded twin. "Alas, I have not yet finished with him yet. Shall I inform you when I have?" Amusement danced in his golden, serpent-like eyes as he watched the elf clench and unclench his fist around his swordgrip. Would the elf actually dare to attack him? More to the point, would he be able to defend himself against a blade that practically screamed out for blood? Magnus was unable to answer these questions, but he eagerly awaited the chance to find out.


----------

